# Campaign Commentary- Adventures in Fallcrest



## Goonalan (Dec 3, 2010)

If this should be in the Story Hour forum then feel free to shift it out, my intention however (with the help of my players) is to talk our way through our Maptools Campaign, starting with HS1 The Slaying Stone.

Generally there's going to be a bit of description of the action (I'll talk about the changes I/we made etc.), a few screenshots, and hopefully some insightful comments here and there about how to (not) play things correctly- mistakes will be made.

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Pre-Game

And so yet another game, a new 4e campaign, this time back to Maptools and my on-line miscreant friends scattered around the globe.

I'm still playing around the table every Sunday so it's a double dose of D&D every week, and to think prior to the release of 4th edition I'd been almost dry.

And so we're in the Nentir Vale again, Fallcrest the players home, although several of them have homes elsewhere and are just passing through or else in search of something or somebody in the city. 

From a campaign perspective then the entire Vale has just endured eight solid months of Shadow- the prophecies or else promises of all the big bosses in H1 to H3 (Kalarel, Paldemar & Karavakos) briefly came to fruition- the entire Vale shrouded in shadow, it was as if the Shadowfell had moved over. 

The backstory to this is in my previous Maptools campaign (with the very same players), the PCs battled their way through the core adventures (to H3 Pyramid of Shadows) and finally defeated Karavakos in all his forms and destroyed the Pyramid (they think). The Pyramid was prior to this hovering over Fallcrest- causing all manner of terrible electrical storms while strange plants grew (remarkably quickly) bursting through the streets and buildings of the city. The strange plants the PCs discovered were part Fey, part Shadow and soon took to grabbing the citizens of Fallcrest and cocooning them- sending them into some sort of coma like state- while drinking the captured citizens vital fluids (but still keeping them alive). And thus the previous PCs were sent into the Pyramid, with a little help from Nimozaran the Green, to fight their way to victory or death and save the city (and Vale).

Eight (Pyramid) days later the PCs emerged victorious (as above), to discover the plants had withered and died, the Shadow slowly dissipating, and the citizens of Fallcrest (and other places in the Vale) scratching their heads as to what had befallen them and, best of all, that eight months had passed.

The previous PCs (and me), a little fed up with the WOTC core adventures called it a day, we'd been playing for a year and a half and had got tired of fighting encounter after encounter.

Slightly less than a year later, we're back.

And that about brings us up to date...

The new PCs, old players, are-

Akshay (USA) playing Resolute, Human Fighter (Brawler) Level 1.
Bob (Serbia) playing Maldor, Elven Avenger of the Raven Queen Level 1.
Christer (Sweden) playing Nebrendil, Tiefling Wizard Level 1.
Jack (UK) playing Drake, Human Cleric of Pelor (Pacifist) Level 1.
Simon (UK) playing Rogar, Halfling Monk Level 1.
Zoran (Serbia) playing Jebediah, Githyanki Swordmage Level 1.

We're starting off with a dip into HS1 The Slaying Stone, although I have made some changes here and there, as you (and the players) will see.

But first a brief intro to the characters from the players, if I can stir them into life-


----------



## Ressurectah (Dec 3, 2010)

*Hey ya all...*

(For whom it may concern ) First of all, let me say that it has been extremely fun (so far) starting a new campain with the same group, but with different approach to our online game. I have been passionate DnD player for more than a decade now, but this was my first online experience. As you can see, I am new to posting on Enworld forums (as well as any forum regarding RPGs), and I am starting this as a support to my DM Goonalan, who has been an inspiration and I am glad to see how much he is enjoying this new style of play...
Let me introduce my character ::::::::   Jebediah is a pale tall humanoid with almost skeletal face and arms. If he was a human, you would wonder if he could carry a spoon, let alone a sword. Plain in garbs, he doesn`t care much about comfort and pleasantries. During his time in this world, he didn`t quite have the opportunity to develop social skills. His face never reveals his emotions, and you wouldn`t want him to, couse when he laughs or is furious, his face looks like it came from the 7th level of hell.
Of notable items is his sword, which is kept in perfect shape, with the engraving of Amaunator symbol on the hilt.
Other than that, he is dirty, regular, badly dressed, 1st level adventurer.

P.S> English is not my first language and If I make mistakes and oddly shaped sentances...I am not apologizing, keep the chuckles to yourselves!


----------



## Ressurectah (Dec 3, 2010)

Wedgeski and FreeXenon....I thank you, and I hope you will be our friends in troubled times that are bound to come. ;-)


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 3, 2010)

Zoran, ahem- that's Jebediah, asked me to post this, the backstory he sent me-


"Why am I alive?"

"I can sense my fingers....the tingling sensation that goes throughout my body..wait, yes, I can move my foot...I am naked and floating in an endless see of Astral Plane, broken shell of a creature...
I feel nothing..I cant  tap into the collective conscience of my unit. She drained me...she took everything....why not my life?

The eyelids are so heavy...I want to sleep...I want to never wake up..out of the corner of my eye I can see them coming...Devilish creatures that enslaved my people so long ago....they are coming on their black ship, darker then the pits of Tiamat...fitting end for a soulless man...."

Hence, the story of Jebediah...broken ghityanki swordmage. 

Jebediah  doesn`t remember much about the first years of his life. As a standard child he was soon enlisted in a military unit that was responsible for guarding the inner walls of Trem-zhtull. Good with sword, bad at psychic warfare. In the first years they tough that he will develop his connection  to collective and join the ranks of defenders, cause without the perfect psychic symbiosis of the unit, the strength of it will dwindle. 2 years have passed and the only thing that improved was his deadly art of swordplay. Finally he was summoned before mighty Vlaakith to determine his fate. When he stood before her, she sensed that he was damaged and beyond repair...his psyche was ruined as if some defect has happened on his birth. Vlaakith saw this and not even bothering to take his life or his soul, she feed on his life energy and ordered him tossed over the city barrier into the Astral See.

Left there for dead, his future got even bleaker. Not long after, Illithid slave ship picked him up from water and fed him just enough to keep him alive so he can work in mines on Material Plane.
Years have passed in darkness and despair...Jebediah was more dead than alive. Walking corpse of a creature. Not interested in anything..he spent his days under the torment of slavers boots. ( mind control and psychic torture seamed to have less effect on him than the others, so the whip and steel boots seamed like a good alternative).

Life had no meaning for Jebediah..he worked and slept, chained to whatever humanoid that stayed alive more that 2 weeks in the mines...He didn`t bother to pay any attention to his `brother(s) in arms`..one after the other, they changed..some of them dying, some of them pleading to him to be killed...not one of them receiving any retort...

One day...(he can`t remember how many days, weeks, years) his arm was chained to a creature darker than night itself, but bright with light of fire in his heart. He was restless, full of energy..he couldn`t be tamed nor shackled. This spark of life, this...will to live, to escape..was so powerful, that if Jebediah was a lesser creature, he would succumb to this energy...

Days have passed and Jebediah was intrigued. Even with the power of Illithids, who took the mind of this..Human..he could still feel the hatred, the sheer power of personality this human possessed.. He wandered how he kept his spirit even in the face of total mind control...

Soon he realized...

Explosions and carnage erupted that day like something from the Outer Planes. Blurry characters were dashing left and right. Fighting on every step with the Mind Flayers....and in the midst of this fighting, the full control of the slavers lessened and allowed the slaves to regain their senses for a while...and that was enough for the human.With the force of a hurricane and the determination of a unstoppable object, he yanked Jebediah arm and jumped at the action. With a single move he darted towards the first Mindflyer and propelling himself from the wall,  made a noose around the creatures neck formed of the chains that held Jebediah and him together. With a sadistic smile he broke the creatures neck while simultaneously strangling it... Next thing that Jebediah remembers is a series of movement left and right and again and again throughout the darkness, what seamed like the endless maze of caverns and passageways. He followed the human blind, he didn`t care if they lived or died..nothing mattered to him...and after the darkness and running came another darkness, one that you find when you don`t look anymore...

Jebediah woke up in a strange place..his eyes hurted and he couldn't feel his arm anymore. Slowly he opened his eyes and saw something that he didn't see for who knows how long.....it was bright and strange..it was daylight.

Next thing he saw was his left arm free of shackles and his body laying on a mattress of straw. Looking around the room, he saw another body lying broken next to him...it was that human, bruised, battered, but with a steady stream of inhales and exhales..


Notable characters : 

Frago Steelcup- dwarven priest of Amaunator. He took Jebediah and the human in, and showed them compassion and the way of belief. He gave Jebediah the reason to live and aspire to something more.

Runa Rift -when Jebediah regained his strength and use of his left arm, Runa found out that he was exceptional talented sword fighter and had some innate understanding of magic. After consulting with mage Rowan Stargazer, they both started instructing him in an art of fighting known as  swordmaging.

Allain- The human that made Jebediah `s new life possible. The only character in Jebediah `s life that he trusts (albeit barely). Jebediah is most suspicious with strangers and he shares (with Allain) the closest thing possible to military unit bond. (Githyanki have no family, so their unit is most sacred to them )

I asked each of the players to provide a bit of backstory and include a few notable characters for me to play around with.

Cheers Goonalan, and thanks for XPing Zoran (Ressurectah), he's excited to 'one of us...'


----------



## Badgerish (Dec 3, 2010)

So I'm Simon and currently playing "Rogar Riverborn", an Unaligned Halfling Ironsoul Monk and sling specialist.

Group/Social notes:
It's good to get back with this group again, had some good times in the past.  I thought I was overly-focused on recording and planning information until I gamed with Paul/Goonalan 

Mechanical notes:
I'm enjoying playing my 1st monk, feels different from my other characters, which have tended towards defenders (mostly fighters).  I've built Rogar in a balanced fashion (I hope), both damaging, tough and covering the 'rogue' role on the side (at least, he will when he takes MC-Rogue at 2nd level)
A key feat and inspiration for a good part of the character is the "Skipping Stone Flurry" feat; lets me use my flurry of blows up to range 10 (as long as I have a sling in-hand), letting me spread the love without surrounding myself with foes.  With this as my 1st feat, I've made slings a central part of the character (at least for now); certainly seems very a 'halfling' thing to do.

Background/characterisation notes:
Rogar is a young (17?) Halfling lad who has had an odd upbringing and now adventures to find his path in the world, and getting rich wouldn't hurt.

He is dressed in rugged yet flexible black boots, black trousers, a white shirt and a back/brown waistcoat with many useful pockets.  His belt carries a dagger, sling and pouch of sling bullets, while there is another sling tied around his wrist, like a bracer.  When travelling, he wears a dark coloured, hooded traveler's cloak and a backpack.

I won't go into his full background, but the short story is this:
He was born to a family of Halfling river-boat traders.  He had a talent for psionics which manifested before he could even walk and troubled his parents due to his lack of control.  They took him (but left it a little late) to a monastery of psionic practitioners for training and left him there with nothing but his 1st name.  He grew up at the monastery, learning to channel and focus his powers into useful force, along with combat training and discussions of morality to help him choose when and how to use his power.  After his graduated from the monastery to started to travel the world, taking odd-jobs at 1st, then falling in with a criminal gang.  This ended badly and Rogar hurries on to escape from what happened.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 3, 2010)

*Some Monk Advice....*

If you have not played a monk before I had the chance a while back and I will copy forth my observations to which you may or may not find useful. I posted this in the thread I started titled "Dwarven 4 Monk Advice"



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Monk Observations: I think I mentioned this up thread, but the monk really seems to fill the role a melee controller. We have, IMHO, close bursts and multi-target attacks for clearing minions and some pushes for crowd controlled combined with respectable damage and a lot of mobility - half melee controller and half striker.
> 
> I have found that if I play him that way he works well. I try to avoid the Solo's, Elites, and Soldiers if I can and leave them to the more single target strikers and our two meat shields. I love our meat shields! <3 If I do engage the Solo's and Elites I am looking at d10+11 damage (including flurry) with Crane's Wings. My chosen dailies are multi-target too, so if we have a battlefield filling with minions I will be going berzerk clearing the field - Blender ON - so the real killa's can get to work. I have also found that non solo or elite creatures are a challenge, but my powers allow me to significantly wear them down. Monks work better with support.


----------



## cbermar (Dec 3, 2010)

*Nebrendil Thietlan*

My name is Christer and I am playing the Tiefling Wizard named Nebrendil Thietlan. I joined this group during the previous adventures that we postponed, when we adventured in the pyramid. Back then I played the drow assassin Nalfein.

So, how did I end up here? After some discussions with Bob, the guy who plays Maldor the elven avenger, I had a talked with Paul and joined the group. Since then, I've always been looking forward to the next session.

Over to my character, Nebrendil.

Being a tiefling who's father worked directly under a high officer of Lord Bel on the first layer of Baator, much expectations were set on him. The endless blood wars and the alliance with tiamat had caused a lot of problems in the family.

During the vast studies of magic on Avernus, Nebrendil's father found the perfect escape to finally end the misery and certain death it would mean to stay on Baator. Nebrendil, only a young apprentice at the time, followed his father to the prime material plane.

There, my magical studies took off and I was finally able to come close to my fathers enormous powers. Time passed and my father grew older and decided to move on, away from the prime material plane. I had just started to explore this new world that had become my own so I opted to stay.

One thing led to the other and I met with the group that I now joined up with.


----------



## Bob_NS (Dec 3, 2010)

*Maldor*

Hi all,

  My name is Bob. I’m the other player from Serbia (Zoran/Ressurectah being the first). Technically I’m Serbian/Hungarian/German with Swedish citizenship but Serbia feels most like home (not counting Thailand, which is a long story I’m not getting into now). 

  I’ve been playing D&D since ’89 when the second edition came out (AD&D). I’ve mostly been a player, but I did take the roll of DM and had a good run with my pen & paper group for 3 years or so (back in the ‘90s).

  Zoran introduced me to this group (at the time called the Friday Knights), and that was my first RPtools/skype game of D&D. I fell in love with it. The guys are awesome. Paul is the best DM I ever played with (the runner up maybe could have taken that title in my book if we had more than 2 sessions), and the players are all very experienced but full of energy and love of the game. I felt great playing the best D&D of my life every week… until it (oh, so abruptly) ended… but that’s another story. The main thing is: We are up and running again. And this time around it is better than ever before.

  Currently I’m playing Maldor. He is an Elven Avenger. He is fanatical servant of the Raven Queen and will do anything to be in her grace. His hair is black, his skin pale, there is a long scar across the left side of his face. It looks old. It also looks hideous, but Maldor isn’t trying to hide it. He never cared what other thought of him or his appearance. He wears hooded black robe which and a great sword strapped across his back.

  He doesn't say much about himself; on the other hand he does talk about the Raven Queen quite often. From the bits and pieces Maldor's companions did figure out this much:

- He doesn't know where he is from or if he does he is unwilling to share. 
- He lived in Corellon's monastery celebrating life and nature, where he trained to be a priest.
- He prayed to Corellon before but now is a devoted and loyal servant of the Raven Queen.
- He survived major battle, twice... Somehow he doesn't talk about these battles with pride, like he has been a part of them. More like that he was a bystander and spared for no apparent reason. From the way his mind wonders when he mentioned this others figured out that he was the sole survivor both times.
- One battle happened long ago, but the second one recently, just few months ago.
- He is not afraid of death, because for him the death is just the last phase of life. It is natural and beautiful. He also doesn't shy away from killing others, often praying for them to his queen.
- He feels the burning hatred towards the undead. He is not afraid of them, instead he is looking for them wishing to destroy these abominations of the natural world.
- He came to Fallcrest on the day of the drinking competition. He thought he could go through life on his own but now quite enjoys the companionship of his new friends.


That's all...
C ya,


Bob


P.S. Thursday is my favorite day of the week.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 6, 2010)

This is from Akshay, Resolute's background-

========== Background ==========
After the sun sets, even the boldest marauders of the Nentir Vale fear to speak his name. Goblin and orc, gnoll and ogre, they know that grim death stalks the wilds, and its name is Resolute. Lean as knotted whipcord, he has waged a solitary war against the dark for more than a decade. Moving from one spare campsite to another, he crisscrosses the Vale, always hunting, entering civilization only to trade and resupply.

But Resolute's path was not always so bleak. Born to the Swift Crow tribe of the Dawnforge mountains, Resolute was once named Aram Black Sun. The day of his birth was the first simultaneous lunar and solar eclipse in the tribe's records; to his people, there could be no more powerful omen. Though marked for greatness, Aram was raised in the tribe's traditions and trained in its peculiar form of grappling combat. The night of his tenth birthday, though, changed him forever. Just before dawn, the Swift Crow camp was overrun by a clan of frost giants. The tribe's warriors fought valiantly, but were outmatched within minutes. Aram fled into the night with the scattered remnants of his people, bare moments ahead of the pursuing giants. Over the next days, the ragged and hungry Swift Crows were run down and butchered, one by one - all except Aram. Huddled in a dank cave, he starved and shivered through the mountain nights. Days later, he emerged to find nothing left of the Swift Crows but bloody carcasses and smoking ruins.

That day, he took the name Resolute and dedicated himself to an endless struggle against the tide of evil slowly snuffing out civilization in the Vale. More than a decade later, he still dreams of exacting vengeance for the slaughter of his people, but years of struggle have left him near despair and no closer to finding justice. Whatever glorious destiny awaits him, it has never seemed more out of reach.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 6, 2010)

This from Jack, Drake's background-

Drake Whiteheart, only son of Lord Warian & Lady Gladys Whiteheart, was born 19 years ago under the slopes of Mount Eberstare during a lunar eclipse. It was noted that the umbilical cord had been wrapped around the baby's wrist for some time, leaving a permanent mark (I'm no Doctor, let's just go with it.)

At the age of 10 he was sent to Pelor's Sanctuary up in the high mountains, hidden away from the unpleasantness of common life, to study to become a Cleric as well as other things including foreign languages (Giant). Unfortunately, due to his family's money, Drake was always especially cared for- he suffered no hardship.

Shortly after Drake's 19th birthday he was given orders to head out to Fallcrest- to seek out the sage known as Vermund, not knowing that the shadow already gripped the Nentir Vale.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 6, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 1 Part 1

The first session begins... with a mystery.

The characters start lost in the mist, soaking wet (its raining) and midway across a small shallow stream- they have no idea where they are, nor how they got there. More's the point they only vaguely know the other PCs present- they've met them but they can't seem to remember when or where?

Much confusion, with associated Skill Checks.

Vague memories- little info.

The players all feel unwell- slightly dizzy, nauseous.

What's going on here?

Then the wolves attack.




Drake rushes back to safety.

A pack of wolves harry them in the mist and fog, note the limited vision of the PCs, I actually thought this would prove to be a tough encounter. Drake the pacifist Cleric of Pelor initially wanders off, trying to get away from the creatures- this course of action proves to be a bad call, he's bitten badly, and has to come scampering back to the fold. 

Resolute takes to grabbing the wolves and crushing them in his vice-like grip- damn! This proves to be very effective.

The other PCs made good account of themselves, a nice Scorching Burst or two from Neb, burning several of the beasts- bloodied a pair of wolves try to escape but are alas parked too close to PCs with marks and opportunity attacks to spare. Rogar, the Halfling Monk, seems to be everywhere at once- moving from fracas to fracas inflicting damage wherever he goes. Several of the PCs are soon bloodied, Resolute the most hurt, but Drake's enhanced Healing Powers see them through.

For the encounter I used 3 Ravenous Wolves (Skirmisher 1) and 3 Gray Wolves (Skirmisher 2)- the Ravenous Wolves generally fought to the death (so ravenous were they), while the Gray Wolves scampered off as soon as they were bloodied, although I think only one actually got away. We have six PCs, hence the extra Wolf. This is 'Encounter 1: The Hungry Wolves' from the module, and a Level 1 Encounter. 

During the fight a voice had been calling out to the PCs, a woman's voice- screaming that the PCs would be safe within her tower, and to run for cover- it was this that initially got Drake into a little trouble striding out into the unknown on his own in search of safety.

The PCs flounder through the mist and eventually spot the tower and approach, cautiously, parley a little with Treona, the mistress of the tower, and still confused by their circumstances enter the building to try and figure out what's going on... and who their compatriots actually are.




Treona' gets the kettle on.

Throughout the fight I'd played on the PCs unease and general confusion- not knowing how they ended up out in the mist and the fog, dropped hints here and there- asked individuals to make Insight rolls (and other checks, like Endurance, Acrobatics- they felt dizzy remember). Several of the PCs remembered the sound of deep rhythmic chanting- they surmised, after a short discussion, that they had been magically transported (teleported) to this place- by whom, and for what reason, they have no idea.

Treona, after introducing herself and settling the PCs by the fire, and generally playing the good host, is also curious as to how the PCs had come to this place- which is after all more than 10 miles outside the safe and secure walls of Fallcrest.

The PCs search their memories some more (more Skill Checks), and are still confused- initially their suspicions fall upon Treona ('she's probably a witch, she brought us here'- lots more Skill Checks follow), she has after all told the PCs that she is a  Ritualist- a crafter of Rituals. However everything she says seems to be the truth- she has had no part in their sudden appearance in the mist.

The players are at an impasse.

Eventually Treona breaks out the 'Nescafe', a bitter brew which is said to have restorative properties, particularly the ability to clear 'fogged' minds (more suspicions- more Skill Checks but the herbal drink is declared safe). Note Drake seems to have +5 (at least) in every skill he's used so far (obviously that's not the case).

The PCs huddle around the fire, sip their 'Nescafe', and we move to a flashback...

Note I had very little prep for the sessions, going from 'do you fancy playing again', to actually playing in about 10 days, which may sound a lot but map-building (I like to get them right) in Maptools can take some time. Therefore I wanted to get the PCs away from Fallcrest and into an encounter as quickly as possible. Luckily ENWorld had just uploaded some crunch in their Community Supporters section that proved ideal- just the job, as you'll see in the next update.

Next time- a secret revealed.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 8, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 1 Part 2

The PCs head into flashback mode, their last memories, a horrible droning dirge slowly warps and reshapes into a sound familiar to adventurers (and Players) everywhere, 'Drink! Drink! Drink! Drink!', and on it goes.

No magic involved, the PCs last collective memories are of being in the pub, and engaged in a drinking competition-




Role-playing drunk, I mean... Actually, maybe I got it right first time.

To reiterate, no magic involved, no dark forces (save the Dwarf Spirits), it seems the PCs fortified by a heavy night drinking must have wandered out of Fallcrest and into the wilds- a new(-ish) take on the PCs meet in a pub. The pub in question is the Blue Moon Alehouse, Fallcrest, but under new management. The bar has been previously bought out by Rock (Akshay's PC from the previous campaign), while Farkill (Zoran's PC from the previous campaign) is MC for the evening's events.

And so we're in flashback, this has already happened, I warn the players- nothing bad can come of it (it's already happened with the attack of the wolves)- let loose.

Making use of the Drinking Competition rules provided by ENWorld the players take it in turns (Insight order- highest Insight last, they're not daft) to quaff strange brews, each new drink requires an Endurance check. Failure and the PCs progress from Tipsy all the way to Unconscious, gathering temporary hit points and penalties to select defences, and all skill checks as they go. To make matters worse between each round of drinks the PCs have to perform some simple task, did I say PCs, actually the players have to too.

So we start with players and PCs attempting to say as quickly as possible-

'How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?'

Which is easy enough you'd think- a nice gentle start to proceedings, but turns out to be incredibly difficult to say if you're Serbian or Swedish and the English language is not your native tongue- there follows much giggling.

That's not all, the players and PCs are asked to perform various exercises- touch their toes, touch their nose while standing on one leg- obviously the players are on the honour system here, we're on Skype, there's no video conferencing but the players can be heard throughout their exertions- mostly swearing and/or falling over.

Their PCs in game have to do the same exercises and have to make various Athletics, Acrobatics and Endurance skill checks to complete their routines- failure leading to further progression down the drunk scale, and or embarrassing moments- tumbling off the bar, falling into each other, poking themselves in the eye and Dazing themselves etc.

Worse still some of the drinks they're consuming conjure other magical effects- Fyana Flight, an Eladrin brew, for instance requires the PCs to make saving throws or else teleport to a random location within the bar.

Further complicating things Farkill, the MC for the evening, is very hands on, congratulating those PCs getting through the opening few rounds with crushing bear hugs, that require further checks to keep the consumed booze down.

It gets nasty very quickly- for Neb and Drake very very quickly indeed, the pair are soon bordering on the unconscious and out of the competition. Resolute, after some appalling dice rolls, joins them soon after. Eventually Jeb, Maldor and Rogar are through to the final- a glass of Dwarf Spirits is consumed and the three are let loose on their final task.

They have to manoeuvre through the packed bar and attempt to sit on a chair- which is a whole lot more complicated when you're plastered and at something like -8 on all skill checks- which is the case for Jeb.

Jeb soon settles for crawling around on the floor. Maldor cannot even manage the right direction- and is falling down a lot. After three rounds of combined idiocy Rogar Riverborn (the Halfling!) is declared the winner. Although he has missed the chair twice ending up on his backside both times- he's having trouble focussing.

The bar goes crazy and Farkill declares that the PCs must indeed be hardy souls clearly capable of taking up the greatest of career paths- adventuring...

Adventuring...

Adventuring...

The last comment makes its mark on the PCs.

The rest is history.

Actually not so much history as the present.

The flashback ends and the PCs are left closely observing their boots, and back in Treona's tower, their story not as 'magical' or 'mysterious' as they first thought.

The players seemed to enjoy this opening, some of the events in the bar leaving them giggling like fools.

Again, I thought this would be a good ice-breaker, start with a quick fight, move to the character introductions- with several of the PCs providing some good role-playing (essentially Rping drunk people) and everyone is happy (and laughing about it) and back in the game. Simon was particularly happy that Rogar, the Monk, had seen of the others- and considerably richer for his efforts. As I said an easy light-hearted approach that gets everyone involved, it worked well. 

Next time- Treona has a proposition.


----------



## Badgerish (Dec 8, 2010)

Certainly an interesting change to the "you start in a tavern" plot.

The real-world elements where funny and helped break the ice.  The 'woodchuck' bit could well have been problematic for people with other languages.  Not sure how to get around that.  Research language-specific ones?

Rogar had fun with the contest, partly as it seemed a nice fun enviroment with free drinks (if there was an entry fee, Rogar had forgotten about it) and partly as he was very good with acrobatics (which was the most common test-skill) and his high CON served him well for the actual drinking; it was only poor rolls right at the end that prevented him from taking his throne properly.

The "you might even make it as adventurers" thing also tied in with Rogar, as I do see him as the type of warped indervidual that can never fit in a 'normal life' so adventuring is his life/love/relgion.

Now is a good time to point out that I'm doing an in-character dairy to go with the campain.  It's here, but note that it is updated past what Goonalan has posted thus far.


----------



## Ressurectah (Dec 9, 2010)

*My 2 cents....*

I might add that Farkill was my character in previous adventure group with Paul as DM, and I was glad to see that life has treated him good, and is enjoying his retirement.
If he knew that his reincarnation was 2nd best in the drinking contest, maybe he would share some adventuring pearls of wisdom with him...


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 9, 2010)

Dude, you may want to check you permission for this document... I get a new and blank document.... Looking forward to reading it. =)



Badgerish said:


> Now is a good time to point out that I'm doing an
> in-character dairy to go with the campain.  It's here, but note that it is updated past what Goonalan has posted thus far.


----------



## Bob_NS (Dec 9, 2010)

FreeXenon said:


> Dude, you may want to check you permission for this document... I get a new and blank document.... Looking forward to reading it. =)




Yup. I got the same thing, there must be something wrong with the link. Try this one: https://docs.google.com/document/d/...lA3lCqojoeZdpWxc/edit?hl=en&authkey=CIfQ_sIK#


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2010)

Yup! That did it.

Thanks! 

BTW what kind of rats were they? CHUD rats?


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 10, 2010)

In an attempt to try and catch up to where we are at present in the campaign I'm going to update as often as I can, say every two or so days.

We've just had another marvelous session this evening- our fifth.

So here's the last bit of the first session-

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 1 Part 3

Now sobered up, the 'Nescafe' having cleared most ill-effects of their night on the lash, the newly formed adventuring party, 'The Thursday Knights'- keen to impress, listen to Treona tell her tale, and what a tale.

It seems the tower's mistress used to live in Kiris Dahn, a small town not so very far away, which during the time of Shadow was abandoned after repeated Goblin incursions. There's no chance of the PCs taking the town back, the Goblins are there in numbers- Gorizbadd is now a Goblin garrison. Treona has another task for the PCs, she tells the them about the 'Slaying Stones', magic items capable of killing an individual dead- she thinks there is one Stone left unguarded within Gorizbadd- she wants the PCs to recover it.

Furthermore she fears that other forces are also searching for the remaining stone- the PCs must find the stone and return it to her so she can deactivate it before it falls into enemy hands.

The PCs ask lots of (good) questions about the lay of the land, do all they can to work out the size and shape of their task, so many questions in fact that Treona is convinced that the PCs are the right guys for the job. I was going to drop this second quest on them just as they were going to head out on the morning, but the players were on top form and Resolute in-particular had already asked too many probing questions.

Treona wishes the players to investigate a further matter, a sensitive matter- during her time in Kiris, she explains, she worked in a series of subterranean chambers beneath the Kiris Library crafting rituals, and on occasion magic items. When the town was abandoned the area was cleared out- she's certain of it, almost certain anyway. Alas whilst scrying the town very recently she detected strong magical forces seeping from the Library- Treona fears something was missed in their hasty evacuation. 

She would like this area investigated too... and any error, say if something got left behind and was perhaps not 100% safe, be rectified- immediately. Furthermore the PCs should endeavour to keep secret the location- no-one must find out.

The PCs accept, although they have many more questions, they quickly learn that Kiris is home to a garrison of Goblins and a small tribe (perhaps) of Kobolds- the relationship between these two factions is unknown. 





They are also shown a map of the town, with brief descriptions of the primary locations that are possibly still in use by the towns present inhabitants. They're also given three scrolls, each containing a very basic Ritual which can be used, at close-quarters and with limited duration, to locate the last 'Slaying Stone'; and, of course, the necessary Residuum to use the Rituals.

And yet more questions follow- basic equipment is found, Treona is forced to raid her store room- rations, torches and warm clothing is located- its cold outside and the weather is only getting worse, and our guys are ill-equipped for the elements after drunkenly wandering out of the city hell set on becoming 'adventurers'.

Finally the PCs retire for the night to sleep off the last of the booze, wake early the next day, and set off for adventure- the 20 or so miles to the abandoned town of Kiris Dahn.

Just a note-

Kiris Dahn is situated just south of the Moon Hills, a little off the King's Road as it wends its way to Harkenwold. The town made its money through quarrying and timber- ruled by the Kiris family; better merchants than rulers, the town grew quickly and attracted many to its banner- lots of trade and therefore money passed through the place. The initial logging camp with 50-80 workers grew to a fortified town with nearly 700 citizens in just over twenty years. That said the town, which some said was built without any real foundations- it was all for coin, crumbled and fell quickly, only two months after the Shadow descended over the Vale. The Kiris family fled to Hammerfast- they were even less liked in Fallcrest having syphoned off profits that would have otherwise been realised by the mercantile families there. The other citizens made for Fallcrest and Harkenwold, and other places within the Vale.

And so the first Session draws to a close- the PCs have had a nice prologue (of sorts), introduced themselves to each other, and declared themselves adventurers in the making. They've also fought their first fight and located their first patron.

They have also clocked up 150 or so XP each, with several of them receiving rewards in gold for their successes in the drinking competition.

Next Session- getting in to Gorizbadd.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 10, 2010)

Just so the texts sit alongside each other, the section of Rogar the Riverborn's diary that goes with the first session of play-

<> = meta-note
#### or ?question-quotes? = to be changed
strikethrough =  means the words where written then crossed out
underline, italic and bold = emphasis 

The Diary of Rogar Riverborn

< notes and equipment list:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/...no_hGcYHFqxRXUn9Y/edit?hl=en&authkey=CN27lcoO >

<this is a simple notebook with the above title scrawled on the cover.  Several pages have been ripped from the front>

<session 01>

At this point, I must introduce my allies:

<session 02>

Day 3)

<session 03>

<session 04>

<session 05>



<session 01>
Day 1)
Well, I woke up this morning evening night with this notebook in my pocket; and, given the other events on the day, I thought this might be an auspicious sign for me to start a dairy.

When I say I woke up, I mean that I woke up in the dark, in the fog, beside a stream, about 8 miles from Fallcrest, and with 5 other people!  We thought this was dark magic, malicious poisons or baleful psionic forces, but... err... it appears that we where actually just falling-down drunk and decided to go adventuring, because it made sense at the time.

While this is possibly the 2nd most foolish choice I have made so far, never let it be said that drink is a problem... it’s a solution!  I’ve 50 more gold in my pocket from when I started this night, due to my mastery of a drinking competition at a tavern in Fallcrest.

Anyway, let me introduce myself.  This is the accounts/diary/journal of Rogar Riverborn.  I am (I think) 18 years old, a hale Halfling lad in search of adventure.  I was born to a trader-family with a riverboat, that much I remember.  I had a strange talent, I could move things without touching them (telekinesis, I would learn later) and my family decided that it would be better for me to grow up a in a place where this was understood... at least that’s what I hope they thought, as they abandoned me at the #### monastery of higher learning. 

But that’s for another time.   By the light of my Dwarvencraft Everburning torch (with handy belt-clip and folding cover), I awoke by this stream, surrounded by fog, and as me and my allies rose to our feet, we heard the howling of wolves!  But not the distant howling, they where in the fog!  less than 50’ away!

Three mangy looking wolves charging in, to attack us and try to feast upon our flesh!  Shortly after, two more healthy looking wolves also attacked.  I was scared initially, but Master Sule’s lessons came to me and I focused (“Everything boils down to this:  Observe -> Plan -> Act”).  After all, I’ve spent time enough taking down dire rats with my sling and my skill.  The wolves where not much bigger.  

While the wolves got a few good shots in, we where more than their match.  I personally lashed out with my fists, feet and sling and bashed in two or three of their skulls; although one of them did bite my arm, if I had been faster, I could have escaped.  I must become faster.

We heard a woman’s voice calling from the fog.  I was untrusting of the voice, but at least it got us out of the fog and into the light.  She was called Treona, a human woman ritualist (a witch or a wizard?) who lived in a tower just 100’ from where we awoke.


At this point, I must introduce my allies:
<Akshay> Resolute - Human brawler fighter
<Bob> Maldor - Elven avenger of the Raven Queen
<Jack> Drake - Human not-quite pacifist cleric of Pelor
<Christer> Nebrendil - Tiefling wizard
<Zoran> Jebedaih - Githyanki swordmage

Jebedaih must have wandered away from us before we collapsed and was lucky he didn’t get targeted by the wolves first.  He’s a strange one, I mean with his greenish skin and odd face.  Won’t hold it against him though, we are adventurers.

Resolute is another strange one, even though he is Human and at first glance little different from the humans who clog the streets and loom over me.  He is attacked by vicious wolves and instead of keeping his distance and fending them off... he grabs them by the throat and beats them!  He’s a character to be sure... hope he lives long enough to make this grappling thing a workable plan.

Drake... not sure if he should be out here.  He appears to be a junior cleric, more suited for a town healer than an adventurer; he has been swept up in to the work but for his apparent wisdom seems unfocused.  Hopefully he will learn without too many scars, and I think we will greatly need his magical skills of healing.  I’ll do my best to watch out for him.  

Maldor, the Elf dances though combat.  Strange to see a follower of the Harsh Lady with a positive attitude, so different from the gravedigger I apprenticed with in Benton’s Rock.

Nebrendil, the Tiefling.  He proudly introduced himself with a hard to pronounce surname, but I forgot it.  Apparently a strong apprentice of magic, which seems good and is bound to help us in the work.  Hopefully he will not set his allies on fire... for I have heard such stories about adventuring wizards.

Anyway, after the wolves where cut, blasted and punched out of the picture, we followed the woman’s voice to the tower, refuge from the fog and .... Nescafé.

Treona welcomed us into her home, which was fortified against simple things like wolves.  She offered us a warm drink and a must confess that I was so parched that I accepted and drink with little thought.  I must keep up my guard in the future.

The warm drink (like and yet unlike a milk-tea, I must ask her for the recipe) helped me remember events from earlier that night... of a drinking completion!  It involved me and my allies, in a tavern in Fallcrest.  I must confess that I can’t remember the name of the place, but it was run by two Dwarven ex-adventurers, heroes from the time of shadows!  I’m not sure why, but they must have taken a liking to us (did we they think we where adventurers?  had we done something for them?  I must ask if when we return)  

Anyway, the drinking competition, simple enough: 
1) drink your drink sharpish (but without being disrespectful to the booze)
2) perform a simple task (simple while sober, but that’s the point!)
3) repeat until plastered

Considering how the Dwarves where running the show and not participating, we all stood a chance.  Nebrendil and Drake didn’t fare so well (too much time spent with books and not booze) but Maldor and Jeb put up a good try.  Still though, none of them could keep up with my skill at the challenges of balance (although Jeb did fly through the air at one point, most impressive) and I’m experienced with most of the drink they had on offer (apart from the Dwarf Spirits... but hey, it’s Dwarf Spirits!)  50 gold!  What a prize.  I wonder if I could have made this my profession, but instead... I’ve only had a taste, but I know the work is real.  Maybe it can be a greater addiction than booze could ever be?

As my allies recovered and where embarrassed by their memories (I wasn’t embarrassed, after all, I won!) Treona (who took as more experienced adventurers that we where) told us off a fallen town, only a day’s travel from here.  Originally called “Kiris Dahn”, the place was now named “Gorizzbad” (ha, Gorrizzbad!  oh, goblins) by the Goblin and Kobold natives.  Taken over by these disgusting things, the place was believed to be ruined... but there was a secret to the place.

Apparently, the scholars of Kiris Dahn had created a number of magical items called “Slaying stones”, items that would outright magically slay a single being, but only within the town (at first I thought these stones where thrown or slung at their targets.  A foolish idea in retrospect).  Treona told us how the town was lost, but one (just one) of these stones was thought to survive.  She said she had the talent to destroy the thing, and asked us to find it and bring it to her.  She seems trustworthy... but maybe this ‘slaying stone’ could be put to good use, instead of being disenchanted?

Things to remember:
- It’s a ruined town, infested with Goblins and Kobolds.  The Goblins appear to be in control, but the the two groups are still fractious.  Maybe we can use this to our advantage.

Things to do:
- places to search:  The library, ?the baths?, the ?#### estate?
- we have three magical scrolls that will help us locate the Stone.  Jeb or Neb will have to use those.
- if we tangle with the Goblins, keep them from raising an alarm.  I’m hesitant to kill living, thinking beings.. but they are just Goblins and Kobolds.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 10, 2010)

And young Drake's (the 19 year old fresh-faced Cleric of Pelor, played by Jack) first letter home to his mother- 

Dear Mum,

I must keep my letters brief for paper is scarce. I finally made me
way to Fallcrest but my escort soon fled. Unable to find Vermund, I
rested in a public establishment where I made a few friends that were
willing to let me participate in their game. Though, that's the last
thing I remember before waking up in the mud the next day.

In fact, all 6 of us were rudely awakened by a pack of wolves. We
were surrounded by fog but we bravely held our own and they were
quickly vanquished. During this we were summoned by a fairly
attractive woman named Treona and we soon made haste towards her
tower. There we exchanged pleasantries and I discovered 'Nescafe',
you should really try some Mother.

Now I am just about to bathe before going to bed, which is kind of
Treona. In the morning we're going to set off to Kiris Dahn; a town
that has now been taken over by Goblins and renamed Gorizzbad. We're
going there to retrieve and destroy a slaying stone (have you ever
heard of such a thing?) before it falls into the wrong hands. Don't
worry, we'll be hiding from them whenever we can and my new friends
will protect me and they looks capable. While we're there, our host
has also asked us to investigate the basement of the library. How can
I say no to a woman kind enough to lend me the use of her bath?

Love,
Drake


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 11, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 2 Part 1

And so the PCs set out for a full days hike from Treona's tower to the what was Kiris Dahn, and is now Gorizbadd- home to Goblins and Kobolds. The weather is remarkably fine, cold and fresh but a weak sun spreads a little warmth. En route the PCs attempt a little light hunting, concerned that they only have around three days worth of trail rations each, they fare badly at first but eventually- with a little more time and effort it is Rogar the Halfling that manages to spot a faun in the woods. Alas his sling stone flies high and wide, Neb however settles the issue by firing a magic missile into the poor creature- punching a hole through Bambi in the process. The PCs feast for a while and then take what they can to further supplement their meagre provisions.

They now have around four days worth of food each.

Late afternoon the adventurers approach Gorizbadd, and in the last failing light do a little scouting, the entrance to the ruined town, the only bridge intact over the river that encircles the place is well guarded- Goblins, although numbers are difficult to make out.

Further in smouldering camp fires signal the sprawl that is the Kobold Slums, again the PCs cannot make-out numbers, the light is fading, even Maldor who shins up a tree to find a better vantage. The frontal approach is quickly rejected, although Jeb at first wishes to attempt to parley with the Goblins at the gate- his suggestion is slapped down.

The PCs make their way east, through dense woods, which requires many skill checks to find the trail, or else circumvent clogged terrain- fallen trees, thick vegetation and the like- Resolute trail blazes with Drake using his Nature lore to help out. The PCs arrive at the river which encircles the town- an ideal spot, there looks to have been a shallower crossing here at some time in the past.

With Rogar leading the way the group manage to wade across the stream, three feet deep in most places, the Halfling is required to swim a little and emerges freezing cold on the far side.

Drake however is less agile and/or athletic- he tumbles midstream, thrashes around for a while and then disappears beneath the water- the combination of the freezing cold and submerged rocks leave him quickly battered and bruised and gasping for air. However the PCs have seen fit to rope those crossing, the rope in question also tied to a sturdy tree- Drake is rescued eventually but Resolute and Rogar both have to dive into the stream to secure the young Cleric of Pelor.

The result of which is three of the six are wearing sodden clothing, are freezing cold, and the temperature is dropping- the group, lead by a teeth-chattering Rogar make their way entirely in cover (wading through the shallows of the river, ducked below the bank) to an abandoned farmstead, a lonely structure a little away from the rest of the town.

After a brief scout of the building they dive in, light a small fire, ensuring first that it is well out of sight and attempt to dry off.

The map below shows the PCs route into Gorizbadd, note this was a simple Level 1 Complexity 1 Skill Challenge, although I never told the PCs this, just did my best to describe the hazards and suggest (at first) skills that may be appropriate at this point. The one failure came from Drake en route and resulted in his brief trip downstream. The PCs emerged fairly unscathed, although Drake had lost a couple of Healing Surges- Resolute and Rogar making good Endurance checks to avoid a similar fate.




Follow the blue line- it's a clue.

The rest of the fresh meat is consumed, watch posted, and an excellent position found in which the PCs can observe any events in the ruined town, the adventurers then retire for the night.

Those on watch are also given pencil and paper, to record anything they spot during their duty, during the course of the evening there are three such events. 

Firstly soon after the PCs retire activity in the Kobold Slums reaches its peak, clearly the Kobolds exist in great numbers, at least 50 or so perhaps, a dozen camp fires burn and their yaps and squawks pierce the cold night air, they seemingly do not wander too far from their abodes however.

Secondly on Rogar's watch a torch-lit procession moves down the main road to the gate, this causes all activity in the Kobold Slums to immediately cease, the Kobolds do their best to extinguish their fires and find cover. Less than thirty minutes later the torch lit procession heads back the way it came to the north of the town- odd. 

The third event, spotted on last watch by Drake, is a smaller number of torches which move around the front of the Kiris library- the large building just to the north of their position, and enter- the group do not exit.

The PCs rise at first light, about 5 AM, eat a quick breakfast, wrap up warm- the weather is distinctly colder, and the sun is failing to break through the clouds, and plan the next stage of their adventure- first stop is the Kiris Library. Caution is the order of the day, there's clearly someone already in there.




The above map shows the events monitored during last nights watch.

Using a combination of Perception, Insight, Dungeoneering (to pick the route with the most cover), and Stealth; the PCs dash across the road, and north, to the first objective. This is accomplished with only a brief moment of panic, Jeb en route trips in the road and lands sprawling, luckily there's no one to see and the Githyanki is quickly dragged out of sight.

Cautiously Rogar sneaks into the Kiris Library, inside is a ruin- a shell, all of the books and every splinter of wood is gone, fuel for the Goblin's and Kobold's fires. A thorough search however reveals a well travelled path through the fallen masonry and detritus, it leads to a short flight of stairs that descend into the basement- voices, Goblin voices, and torchlight. A brief plan is hatched and Rogar sneaks down the stairs.

Next time- The Tomeripper.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 12, 2010)

Drake, while on watch, writes another letter home-

Mother,

I have no idea how this letter will reach you, if it ever does. Somehow I have got swept up in a tide and now here I am, resting in an abandoned farmhouse in a town full of goblins and kobolds. Don't worry though, I am in good company and a few of them have vowed that they'll take good care.

After many hours of walking from Treona's Tower we finally arrived at the town of Kiris Dahn. The sight of it gave me a little chill; there was plenty of rubble and goblin camps but we managed to navigate around and cross the river where there were (hopefully) few eyes upon us. One of the mages fell in the river when we tried to cross but Resolute bravely waded in and saved the poor fool. I say this, so that you know I keep good company... we have known each other but for a few days and already we're united in a common goal; to seek out and destroy this dangerous item.

Tomorrow I expect we'll be laying low and investigating the library or one of the other places that Treona mentioned. I admit I'm a little nervous, but Resolute and the others will protect me. I'm sure of it.

I must go now, dawn is breaking and I need to wake up the others.

Drake

P.S. I hope Father is doing well.


Actually, I don't remember it being one of the mages that fell in to the river...


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 13, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 2 Part 2

Rogar gets to the bottom of the stairs and has a peek within the chamber, a handful of Goblins searching through shelves and stacks of books- odd Goblins are not big readers. The adventurers launch their attack. The opening salvo leaves four of the five Goblins present deceased. The only survivor a strange looking Goblin who seems to be ripping pages out of a tome and eating them- weirder still, this is Rort; more of him later.

The PCs continue their attack as more Goblins burst from the various chambers off this central area, more Minions however, they're soon accounted for- particularly as Rogar is delivering damage to any creature that moves adjacent to him (Lion's something), two or three more Goblins are killed in this manner.

Rort however is made of sterner stuff, in the opening rounds he conjures a pair of Grey Oozes, which block the adventurers approach, and for good measure sends Resolute and Maldor spinning with a Violent Crescendo. Rort realises his Minions are no match for the PCs and legs it.




The Goblin Book Club gets interrupted.

The Grey Oozes hold the PCs up a while- not delivering much in the way of damage but certainly allowing Rort to get some distance and set up a series of readied actions to fire off his Black Bolt a couple of times.

The outcome however is inevitable Rort is finally cornered, after Rogar and Resolute leap over the Goblin, he's surrounded and falls to the floor to beg Neberendil for his life (he looks to be a fellow magic eater). The Grey Oozes and other Goblins are alas long dead at this point.

This was Encounter 7: Monsters and Manuals, from the module, with a few extra Minions thrown in for good measure, a Level 2 Encounter- Goblin, Cutter (Level 1 Minion) x10; Ooze, Grey (Level 2 Skirmisher) x3 & Rort- Goblin, Tomeripper (Level 3 Artillery).

Some notes-

I tried to make sure that Rort had as many bad guys between him and the PCs at the start- I wanted this to be a drag-out affair with Rort having a chance to try all of his powers.

This being the case I selected a map in which there was limited open terrain (but some), while Rort's retreat would be down 1 square wide passages, with various staging points en route.

I used lots of Readied Actions with Rort so that as he fled any PC to poke their head around the door would get fried by something.

I just threw the Minions at the PCs, no tactics- just hell-for-leather, hold them up while Rort gets a lead on them.

I used the Oozes (and their Minor- Slimy: Shift 2) to try and trap PCs in corners and block routes to Rort.

I also gave Rort a suit of +1 Leather Armour of Repulsion, so even when the PCs got close I pushed them away.

Jeb's Telekentic Leap and some of Rogar's Monk movement powers meant that for all my efforts Rort eventually ended up cornered, also Resolute and Rogar (independently, it seems) decided to try to jump over Rort (triggering AoOs), then both rolled incredibly high- damn them.

Drake's Astral Seal (-2 on all Defences and +9 HP to the next PC to hit the creature) got a good run out, it's a great power for a Pacifist Cleric and certainly helps with the need for Healing.

Not for the last time Rogar's Second Chance Power saved him from a big hit, basically he uses it once every encounter without fail, and after our fifth session of play I can honestly say... it sucks to be me. For all the times he's used it I've only hit once on my second roll.

Rogar's Lion's Den Power ((Con Bonus= 4) damage to any enemy that enters an adjacent square to you as a Free Action) accounted for three of the Goblin Minions in one round- they got wise to the Monk after that and generally tried to keep out of his way.

Eventually I succeeded with what I was trying to do- which was to give the PCs the option of taking Rort alive.

A couple of the PCs flirted with bloodied but Drake was always on hand to dish out the healing- damn his eyes!

The PCs clear up a little, get rid of the bodies- after a thorough search, and then ask a few (too few) questions of Rort, who is singing like a canary. In truth the session took a little bit of a dive here, afterwards there was much chatter about what could have gone better. The players (unknowingly) have in their grasp the best source of information they are likely to find about the Goblins and Gorizbadd in general. However they chose to ask a couple of questions- 

What was with the torchlit procession the other night? 'Dunno', 
Where's the Slaying Stone? 'Dunno', and
Who leads the Goblins? 'Hu-Jat', followed by a full description.

And that was about it- and I'm playing Rort for all he's worth, the Goblin is trying his damnedest to stay alive by placating the PCs; and Drake (our pacifist Cleric of Pelor) likes the little guy, however several of the others spit when they say the word 'Goblin' and so...

Rort desperately tries to stay alive by telling the PCs about a bunch of scratches on a wall- the PCs investigate and discover a secret vault, and what looks to be the box for the last Slaying Stone- empty of course. The box is taken as a focus for their 'Find Slaying Stone' Rituals, but it's not enough to save Rort- Resolute and Maldor get menacing, Drake however wants Rort put in the vault- kept alive.

The other PCs continue to think only bad thoughts when they look at Rort, and even when he blurts out about the 'burping and farting Demons below', it's not enough, poor old Rort is strangled by Resolute, with one of the other PCs holding the Goblin down.

I must admit I got more than a little peeved at this, part of the problem with our previous games- H1-H3 was that the adventures seemed to require little intelligence, beat bad guys- find clue- move on. I thought HS1 would provide a little more leeway for role-playing situations, clearly most of the players were on the previous page still. A huge number of e-mails pinged back and forth in the week between this and the next session- the players very early in spot that keeping Rort alive to ask a few more questions- we listed about 20 others that they could have asked in the e-mails, would have been a better thing to do. Obviously the Goblin needs to die- he's a Goblin! But in future a different method will be adopted- after all this DM doesn't want to just spend every session rolling dice, I like doing daft voices, and or playing the villains.

However, Rort is dead, the players have a few more clues, and after a thorough search- a bag of semi-precious stones is found, they also have a set of stone steps heading down in to what they presume is the magical crafting section in which Treona worked.

They head on down into a circular stone chamber...

And thereabouts endeth the second session, a little annoying towards the end, but before that some excellent play, as I say I (now we) are aiming for a little less of the encounter follows encounter, follows encounter; all of which are fights. Instead more role-play- solving things with their great big brains, I figure we're all on the same page now. Personally I thought Rort was one of the best Goblins (from a powers perspective) I've played, he brought back fond memories of a Kobold Wild  Mage I used to know. Drake, played by Jack, our pacifist Cleric of Pelor, is proving to be excellent- Jack's previous character was a self-centred Elven Rogue who would steal from his fellows and behave outrageously in role-playing situations (sleeping with princesses, passing himself off as a Paladin, robbing the poor etc.). Now he's playing a young (19 years old) neophyte Priest who doesn't like violence, he's proving to be just as much a thorn in the other players side as he was in his previous incarnation. To paraphrase Drake said, at one point, of Rort- 'oh he was a nice chap, I do hope we get a chance to have more of a chat with him latter, is he safe Resolute?'; Resolute looks down at his hands, hands that have very recently crushed the life out of Rort, 'Very safe- he's going nowhere.' 

It's all turned round- the other PCs are the bad guys this time, and Jack is as awkward and uncomfortable as he was when he was playing his bastard-Rogue.

Did I tell you about the time he slept with an Aboleth? 

Worse still their union was blessed.

The PCs accumulated a smattering of coin, a few gems, some nice magic armour from Rort and are now 250+ XP in.

Next Session- The Burping Demons.


----------



## Badgerish (Dec 14, 2010)

A) Rogar and Lion's Den.
Loin's Den is awesome, but conditional.  I actually don't think I have used it after this fight as my other at-will (Steel Wind) deals more damage and in AoE and while the defence boost is great from the movement element, the other parts outweigh it.  But still: moving in and breaking a goblin, slinging another, then breaking two more goblins when they move to attack me... isn't that just so 'monk'?

B) Rort and our lack of interrogation.
This is part our fault and part difference of opinion.  Yes, we should have questioned Rort more, but: this was our character's second day as adventurers, we where behind enemy lines so any escapees could mean our doom and...Rort was clearly an idiot.  We took Rort for a goblin turned away from goblin society for being too stupid (consider that for a second!), while we should have asked him more questions, we couldn't even consider letting him live (sonnaovabitch was eating books, EATING BOOKS!)

Still, we discussed all this with paul after the session and made sure that we would talk more, when it fitted, with the option of taking an OOC break to figure out what questions to ask, in what manner and who volunteers for roles in the talky-talk.


----------



## Grimflayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice writeup Goonalan, your maps look great  

Seems Rort had a very bad weekend , my group is playing that adventure too and we invaded the library last saturday. 

When they saw that one of the goblins was looking "mage-ish", they ignored everything and concentrated on poor old Rort, killing him before the end of  the first round. Damn. 

Looking forward to further writeups


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 14, 2010)

Grimflayer said:


> Nice writeup Goonalan, your maps look great
> 
> Seems Rort had a very bad weekend , my group is playing that adventure too and we invaded the library last saturday.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I figured that would happen if I just played it by the book- that's why I made sure from the get-go that Rort had a way out- somewhere to flee to so that the PCs had to go through the Minions et al to get up close to him.

I also try to have bad guys flop to the floor and surrender in the most outlandish manner... I try to stop the PCs from killing X by making their surrender as amusing as possible, and in the process flattering one of the players- appeal directly to one of them.

I seem to remember Rort appealed to Neb for mercy, the mighty mage who commands the stars to shine etc... Mainly because everyone else in the room seemed very intent on his death- Drake wasn't present at this point.

Whe I roleplay bad guys I try to drag Neb and Drake in as often as possible, in general terms players that play characters that are melee specialists seem to have less compunction when it comes to slaying unarmed/prisoners et al. Again, just a generalisation but something I've noted over 25+ years at D&D, my rule is surrender to the nearest guy in robes...

And if you want to keep the bad guy alive, stand him next to the exit.

Cheers Paul


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 14, 2010)

This from Rogar's diary...

<session 02>

Day 2)
After a plain and pleasant breakfast (I helped, but Treona didn’t consider my help worthy of an extra share), and a little embarrassment involving Drake and Treona’s cleavage (a) don’t ask, b) we really to watch out for the boy) … we set off.  I suppose this is it, our first quest.  I hope we all make it back.  I hope we all have the stomach for the work.

Gorrizzbad (I prefer this name to Kiris Dahn, more playful and easier to laugh at) is one long-day’s walk from Treona’s tower.  There is a little dithering at the start, but me and Resolute led the way and the rest followed.

It was an uneventful trip, and the weather stayed good for most of it.  We tried to keep close enough to the path to travel quickly, but not blunder down the middle, in case of trouble.  We did take a couple of short breaks as we went, and I spotted a small deer during one of the breaks!  Cute little thing, but also tasty and nutritious.  I warned the group and tried to take it down with a sling-stone, but got a little excited and missed.  The deer startled, but Neb used his magics to blast the thing with an unerring shot.  Cute trick, almost cheating.  Still, teamwork and all that; at least he didn’t try to poach it from me before I struck out.

By the time we got to Gorrizzbad, the fog was starting to close in, made things easier.
The main entrance to the place was via the bridge we saw on Treona’s map.  That was a no-go, but not defended like I would expect, with patrols or scouts.  Anyway, we filtered through the woods to the south/east, looking for developments and an easier place to cross.  Treona had mentioned a Kobold ‘ghetto’ in the middle and that was easier to spot.  The Kobolds seemed to be working much more than the Goblins where, that’s for sure.  Maldor showed off his Elvish tree-affinity (just kidding) by climbing a tree and having a good look around, didn’t tell us much extra, but did prove that we where not being followed.  It was so going, with Drake showing surprising knowledge of the woods, Resolute trail-blazing, Maldor keeping watch and myself sneaking ahead to make sure the way was clear.  As the fog really started rolling in, we found a section where the river was narrow and shallow, making it easier to cross, as long as you are taller than a barstool.  Still, this is where we crossed... and where things went a little wrong.

We tied off a rope on the south side of the river, I tied it about myself and braved the waters!
…
It was a tad nippy (I lie, it was DAMNED COLD) and the current was fast, but I’m accustomed to the waters and made it across fine.  I crept about a little and made sure I was alone, then tossed the rope back into the water and waved for my allies to follow.  Resolute went f1st and had no problems... then Drake tried to cross and I say tried!  Those robe don’t half gather water and he was pulled off his feet and into the water.  I didn’t want to leap back into the river myself, given my own lack of rope and small size, but as Drake tried and failed and tried and failed to make his way, I had to go and help.  Luckily Resolute had the same idea and together it was no problem to pull him and the rope safely across.  Neb when next and made it okay, said he was helping Drake with his magic.  Didn’t see it myself, but it’s good that we are in this together.  Jeb went last, reclaiming the rope and doing an impressive jump/teleport combo to get himself most of the way over the river.

This left me and Drake triple-wet, with everyone else just wet.  We had to get out of the cold, but can’t just stroll into Gorrizzbad inn and ring the bell.  There was a farmhouse surrounded by fields, looks like the Goblins where actually planting and working them... more foresight than I expected.  The farmhouse was ruined, but the barn was in a workable condition, so we snuck in there, had a careful look out of every door, window and hole-in-the-wall, before building a low-fire (at the time, I thought Resolute was disturbingly well prepared... now I just think it’s a little disturbing) with wood and dry dung.  This dried us out and gave us time for respite.  I feel we should have pressed on as soon as we where dry, but the Kobolds do see so well in the dark... we would never see them coming.  At least in the daytime we are on even footing.

Rogar’s note: 3rd watch
Ha, we are setting watches.  So professional.  Turns out to be useful too; we don’t have any trouble, but I did spot a strange procession in the fog at night.  A whole bunch of creatures (Goblins, I guess from the torches) moves in a big lump from the north-east (the manor house?) to the south-west (the bridge).  When this happens, all the Kobolds stop their work and rush inside their huts.  We can use this, if it ever happens again, the Kobolds will be hiding and the Goblins (if it’s them) will mistake our movement for scaredy-rat Kobolds!  I woke up Maldor so he could spot anything I missed, but we didn’t spot anything else.  About 10-15min later, this group of torches moved back to the north-east and the Kobolds started to come out again.

Nothing else of note, but after my watch, I just couldn’t get completely to sleep.  I saw Drake writing something during his watch.  I wonder if it’s a diary too?


Day 3)
In the twilight of dawn, we where all awake and ready.  A small breakfast of slow-roast venison (you make do with what you’ve got on the road) and a sip of the wineskin for the cold, and we made our move.  We headed for the library, as the others said Treona had some type of lab in the basement and we had to look for something?  I’m a little confused, as I don’t remember that part.  Also, someone said that they saw a couple of figures with torches heading into the library during the night.  We sneak across the road into the ruins...well, I don’t sneak that well, but the rest of them are terrible!  Drake and Neb collide and prat-fall in the middle of the street.  Still, we got our timing right and (apparently) no one noticed.

The library... it was terrible.  I’ve never been addicted to books like Maggie or Michelle from the monastery... I still think they are important and to be treated carefully.  This library had not been treated well though.  The entire main floor had been burned!  reduced to ash some time ago ####.  
Observe -> plan -> act.  There is a clear trail here, as small figures have walked through the ash.  It leads to a lower level.  The trail suggests they didn’t return.
Time to thin the herd, time to pay respects, maybe even time to ask some questions.

The basement is thankfully undamaged, although the way Neb hurls around fire-magic means that not all of it survives the combat.  For combat it is.  I sneak in and see two goblins randomly rooting through the papers.  Unfortunately I fluff the 1st sling-shot and they get to see their death coming.

Not much to say about the fight.  I easily hold my own versus these ruffians, dropping four of the weakest ones in a single exchange: one crushed to the wall, one struck with my sling, two more rush out of side rooms and bash their faces against my feet and fists.

The only threat here is a Goblin in robes-over-leather, a strange one who is... eating paper from books?  A magic user indeed, not learned like a wizard or inspired like a cleric, but leaking magic like a warlock.  He spits wads of paper at his feet to summon oozes of some type.  Both strange and terrible, but don’t worry, he gets what is coming to him.

With his allies burnt/crushed/cut, the magic-goblin retreats.  I rush past the oozes to punch the Goblin, deftly avoiding them while Resolute gets to crush them again; the Goblin attempts to blast me for this, but I make an awesome low-slide down the corridor to avoid it.  We harry him down the corridor, then, when it looks like he has a good position to hold us off, both me and resolute acrobatically leap off the walls above our allies to get behind the goblin and strike him down.  After I give him a solid beating from behind Resolute (because I can!) he surrenders... to Neb, odd.  Maybe he thought this was his best chance of survival?

This magic-goblin is named Rort.  I don’t care for it or him.  He jabbers uselessly for a while and we learn over a few things:
The goblin leader his named Hu-jat, he owns an attack-drake of some type <large size?>
Someone/something/somegroup raided the library last night!.  They included something large with claws; they found a secret vault and took something.
His armour was magical leathers, claimed by Neb... hope he washes them 1st.
There is an even lower level to the library, which was through the door we had already seen.  Rort mumbled something quietly about there being ‘fart demons’ and while I am no demonoligist... I call  on that.

While Rort seemed to capitulate, he was only biding time until he could escape.  Pleading with all of us for clemency.  Drake fell for this, hard (I worry for him), so we had to tell him a mistruth.  Maldor and Resolute did the job, while me and Jeb kept Drake busy with discussing the challenge ahead.  

With the loose ends tied up (wish we had thought to hide all the bodies and point Neb at the bloodstains) we descended even deeper.  The area below was curious circular room (there was a bed there... and the circular staircase from above... how does that work?) with as strange glowing orb and two doors.  Jeb, Neb and Drake investigated the orb and said it was some type of power source, but it was suppressed or depleted.  Me, Resolute and Maldor had a look at the doors and where none too surprised when they burst open to reveal something more pathetic, more broken, more worthless and Goblins and Kobolds put together...Bullywugs!



Actually Jeb got the armour, the fields were being tended (a little) by the Kobolds- not the much lazier Goblins, other than that- pretty much spot on.


----------



## Bob_NS (Dec 15, 2010)

Goonalan said:


> Resolute and Maldor get menacing, Drake however wants Rort put in the vault- kept alive.
> 
> The other PCs continue to think only bad thoughts when they look at Rort, and even when he blurts out about the 'burping and farting Demons below', it's not enough, poor old Rort is strangled by Resolute, with one of the other PCs holding the Goblin down.




Not that I'm proud of the fact, but it was actually Maldor that struck the final blow to Rort. Resolute was acting crazy like he usually does and decided to sing "Happy birthday" to Maldor instead.

I, too, was disappointed that we didn't come up with more questions for Rort before killing him. But the little sonovabitcha had to die. And Maldor being the avenger of the Raven Queen has no pity, and kinda likes death, and Rort was the target of my Oath of Enmity (which is in affect until I slay the creature).


----------



## Bob_NS (Dec 15, 2010)

*What happened in the vault (killing of Rort)*

Maldor struck the final blow to pitiful creature as Resolute was singing “Happy birthday” like a crazy person that he is.


  “Am I doing the right thing?” Maldor thought as he looked at mangled body of Rort. He never shuns away from killing and considers death a natural and beautiful thing, but there was no honor in a cold blooded murder.


“Nah… He would raise the alarm on our asses as soon as he got the chance. And someone was bound to come looking for him sooner or later,” Maldor told himself, “he lost all his troops and he would probably die of starvation anyway. The Raven Queen takes care of all that come to her. The afterlife is actually preferable to this pitiful existence.”


He thought about cleaning his sword with goblin’s cloak, but soon realized that the cloak and the rest of the goblin were covered with Resolute’s dung which would make his precious weapon smell even worse. At that point Resolute was finishing his song and Maldor managed a smile to his new “friend”. 


“He sure is strange and more than a bit mad, I’m sure, but he fights like lion and keeps enemies pinned down for me to kill,” Maldor realized.


“I hate to admit it Resolute, but I’m starting to like you.” he said and patted the weird human on the back, “We should head back. I hope the kid (Drake) doesn’t ask too many questions about where his new ‘friend’ is.”


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 15, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 3 Part 1

And for those of you familiar with HS1 you will realise that there isn't a section beneath the Kiris Library, well there is now, I added it. I'll talk about all that when, and if, the PCs get to the right point- i.e. when they've completed the section, or all died trying.

The PCs at first undisturbed, examining the strange items in this new chamber, while others keep an eye on a pair of shut doors- its muddy down here, how very odd.

Seconds later the doors burst open and a gang (actual collective noun for a group of Bullywugs (small) is 'a Ribbit')

And so the PCs are on the end of a Bullywug mass charge, good job several of them were watching the doors, the charge however results in exactly zero connects, and leaves two of the Bullwugs damaged and Prone- the effects of a Miss on their Bullywug Rush Powers.




Bullywugs, so bad that Mother Nature heals you for Critting them.

The fight is a mess- for me. Over a period of three or four rounds, and with easy twenty attack rolls, I connect once or twice for piddling amounts of damage each time, eighteen (or more) dice rolls below 10, honestly. The players on the other hand chop one or two of my bad guys down every turn, at the end the last Bullywug standing is forced to flee- he gets to the stairs before being destroyed.

That was ridiculously easy, I've never employed Bullywugs before, I thought some of their moves were dynamic and would result in big(-ish) hits, again- wrong!

A Level 1 Encounter with surprise for the bad guys and- Bullywug, Mucker (Level 1 Brute) x3 & Bullywug, Twitcher (Level 2 Skirmisher) x3, are obliterated without any of the PCs suffering any lasting (or even much temporary) harm.

Some notes-

I specifically wanted to get a surprise round in on the PCs, too often in previous games/campaigns my bad guys have been decimated by a well-executed surprise round by the PCs- I wanted to turn the tables on them with this fight.
And then I couldn't roll anything over an eight, my dice suck.

While I provided the PCs with some open terrain to manoeuvre around the reality was the Bullywugs were very quickly bottle-necked in the doorways, the PCs lining up in front to of the doorways making it impossible for me to get creatures into battle without suffering AoOs.

Bullywugs may have cool-ish powers but for the entire fight I only connected a couple of times with a Claw attack and a Thrown Javelin- meh!

The bottle-necks also allowed Neb the Wizard to launch a series of Scorching Bursts- not good for my morale.

The Bullwug bodies are dragged away, further investigation by Maldor, Jeb and Rogar leads them to believe that there are more creatures down the stairs- Rogar is positive he heard something croak, a guard is set and the first chamber is ransacked.

The smoking stone object, seen over the west hand side of the map, turns out to be a defunct magical protection device, a sort of anti-magic shield- Neb does good work with skill checks and Q&A. The device was probably part and parcel of the magical/ritual preparation chambers, masking the items below- it has somehow ceased functioning.

The statues in the chamber are both of a young-looking (yet clearly middle-aged, maybe a Half-Elf) man, a Wizard or similar probably, and are very flattering- conjecture leads the PCs to believe they are of whoever ran this secret area, a very vain individual.

And so after an easy combat encounter, the PCs sharpen their blades and/or implements, and led by a sneaking Rogar, head below to visit (they think) some more Bullywugs.

Next time... Oh that's what the inside of a Giant Frog looks like.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 17, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 3 Part 2

Alas Rogar gets to the bottom of the stairs and trips over his own feet- '1', a Bullywug guard turns to stare at him, not sure for a second quite how to react, he recovers his senses and croaks a warning- it gets busy.




Watch out for the Giant Frogs!

Chaos ensues, the Bullwug Minions fall quickly, however a pair of Giant Frogs make their presence  felt- the first hops over and devours Maldor, then hops off with the Avenger's legs hanging out the creatures mouth, Stunned and being chewed for 5 damage/turn.

Maldor fails his save on the next three turns- he's munched (although just hanging in there hit points wise), and when he finally gets out (and healed) the Giant Frog swallows him again on the very next round and hops off some more- well, it made me laugh.

If that wasn't bad enough towards the end of the fracas the other frog swallows Jeb and hops off with him too- Jeb however, escapes in seconds, thanks to an extra save from Drake.

In the meantime inside a Giant Frog turns out to be probably the safest place in the room, the Bullywug Minions blast their foul Croaks and several PCs take bits of Poison damage. A Bullywug Mud Lord hops in and unleashes a Fiery Croak doing 12 points of Thunder & Fire damage to one of his own and three of the PCs.

Soon enough Resolute, Rogar and Drake are bloodied, late in Maldor is down to only 6 HP- the fight requires some great play, Rogar taking a metric ton of AoO to get to the Mud Lord and prevent him from doing any more big damage. The PCs concentrate fire and Lord Kermit is taken down, the Giant Frogs are then hunted to extinction- the Bullywug Minions falling by the wayside in the action. 

A lovely combat, enlivened by the Giant Frogs hitting most every time, although less liked by Maldor who apart from two rounds of play spent the entire time in the gullet of a Giant Frog, another Level 1 Encounter- Bullywug, Croaker (Level 3 Minion Brute) x7; Frog, Giant (Level 3 Controller) x2 & Bullwug, Mudlord (Level 3 Artillery), although it felt much tougher- you can really get some enemies on the board when there are six PCs.

Some notes-

I succeeded this time in bottle-necking the PCs in the thin corridor from the stairs down, obviously helped immensely by the fact Rogar missed badly with his Stealth check and the alarm was sounded early.

I put Bullywugs in the side rooms (above and below the PCs entrance) so I could unleash their Croak attacks and get to a few of the weaker PCs. This worked a treat, although was quickly nullified- the Bullywugs being Minions and all.

I used the Giant Frogs as one-amphibian snatch squads- reel in with Grasping Tongue attacks, or just Move into combat. Then Bite & Swallow followed soon after by Prodigious Leap to get the hell-out-of-dodge (with the feet of swallowed PC just visible). This tactic worked three times out of four, and made me laugh every time. Although I seem to remember being the only one laughing.

I tried to use the Mud Lord the same way as I had Rort above, he has some nice Burst & Blast attacks- I got in a good Fiery Croak early on but then quickly came unstuck. Rogar (the little... bugger), used his Drunken Monkey Move (+2 Speed +1 Defences vs AoOs), suffered three or four AoOs (one hit) and was in the Mud Lord grill, and then Steel Wind taking out a Minion and damaging the Mud Lord. Followed by Action Point Drunken Monkey Attack, bloodying (almost) the Mud Lord and with the free Basic Attack clearing another Minion. Then adding an extra 6 damage for Ironsoul Flurry and my Mud Lord was bloodied and battered, and the path almost clear. The dam broken the other PCs poured in.

Maldor was effectively nullified for the whole fight- Stunned and being consumed inside a Giant Frog, even when he did Save and get out the Giant Frog just swallowed him again next turn.

Jeb was also swallowed but managed to get out in moments, thanks to a free Save granted by Drake. 

Rogar, with help from Resolute and Artillery by Neb, did for the Mud Lord very quickly, the Halfling Monk then chased down one of the Giant Frogs, the guy is everywhere- the Monk Movement Powers, even the At Wills, are very effective when combined with good tactical play. 

The bodies are dragged away, and both of the Giant Frogs dissected- Maldor lost a boot in one of them- he can't remember which one he was in. Two caches of residuum are found, both small, a bunch of carpenters tools (which Maldor decides he wants to take) and a lot of gold- gathered up and in the possession of the Mud Lord. Finally an intact Ritual Scroll- Comrade's Succour is found, and taken by Drake- the poor lad is a little out of sorts, he's not used to this kind of thing.

The chambers are thoroughly searched, little else is discovered, other than the fact that the previous inhabitants left in a rush, and did a good job of taking everything with them.

The statue here, even bigger than the one in the previous chamber, is of the same guy- god-like he commands all before him, this guy must have an ego the size of a small continent.

There's more mud on the stairs down- Rogar, again, leads the way- and this time with better rolls.

Next time... Dirty Fighting.


----------



## Badgerish (Dec 18, 2010)

Comments from Rgoar's perspectives:

a) Yes, we checked that the Bullywugs needed lights like we did, so Rogar tried his (untrained) stealth and failed horribly.

b) Maldor getting frogged was hilarious to everyone accept Maldor's player.  As a GM, i've used similar creatures (changed to large to make more sense) which shows and important part of the action economy.

c) Rogar (still unsure about the value of this) burnt his daily power in this encounter.  I tried to big it up, with akira-style specail effects and a limited transformation (Masterful Spiral, fluffed as Martial Trance/Psionic lose-of-control) and he got to attack 3 targets, but it was too late and the effect only lasted one extra round.

d) again with the statue:  There was a giant (20' tall?) statue of the same person we saw statues of on the 1st floor.  There was also 15/20' wide, 40' long floor-mosaic of the same man, which we delighted in discussing his 'pac-man'-staff, which he was pictured with.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 20, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 3 Part 3

Down again, Rogar leading the way- the other PCs following a little behind, a number of locked chambers are found, and swiftly unlocked- a hastily abandoned bedroom and a storeroom with a camp bed in it- a little more residuum is recovered but nothing else of note- a few clothes and some mouldy reagents and damp unusable chemicals.

A kitchen is located, although it too has been ransacked, and muddied- the Bullywugs have been here, nothing of note, and finally to a locked door which is on the third attempt opened, and unleashes a tide of foetid mud- Neb and Drake are knocked off their feet and sent tumbling down the hard stone corridor.

The pair are quickly righted and the PCs wade into a chamber twelve inches deep in sulphurous mud, over the far side of the chamber is a beautifully crafted magical staff- spinning like a top causing a swirling maelstrom in the mud.

Neb uses his arcane knowledge to determine that this is some sort of portal, small though it is, to the Plane of Elemental Chaos- and if they don't close it, then the chambers here will eventually fill with the foul mud.




The PCs try out their new Mud Man Face Packs.

And to make matters worse a gang, initially four, of Mud Men surge up from the liquid filth and start giving the PCs the 'hard word'...

A Skill Challenge to complete (to close the Portal) and the Mud Men to defeat.

A lot of melee this time, and a little less fun because of it, but that's my fault- I must do better, hide much more stuff around the place for the PCs to find, or else provide more role-playing opportunities- a few talking enemies etc.

Ah well... not so bad. At the end of session 3 the PCs have just short of 500 XP, I figure they should have enough XP to level every five or six sessions, at least that's what I'm going to try for.

Next time... Mud glorious Mud!


----------



## Ressurectah (Dec 21, 2010)

I must say that this fight was very amusing to me. This was the first time I have encountered something like this and If Paul allows it I think there is a bit of business to be had in the future. (If we get the staff, that is...) ;-)
Telekinetic leap was used nicely in this encounter...


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm left wondering what the bit of business will be?

Here's the Skill Challenge for 'Close the Portal'-

Stem the Muddy Tide Skill Challenge.

In the very bottom of the magical redoubt below the Kiris Library you are faced with a sea of mud being spewed from a malfunctioning magical staff- straight from the planes of Elemental Chaos. You must stem the flow of the staff or else you will be swept away on the muddy tide, also who knows what creatures could be summoned through the portal should you fail.

This is a Level 2 Complexity 2 Skill Challenge, requiring 6 successes before 3 failures.

All Primary Skill Checks are Standard Actions.

Arcana DC15- with practised gestures and muttered arcane phrases, you seek to exert your will over the malfunctioning magic item and close the portal to the elemental chaos.

Nature DC15- your knowledge and control over the natural world extends into the primordial realm of the elemental chaos. You exert your will over the malfunctioning magic item in an attempt to seal off the portal it has opened.

Aid another DC10- you can chose to aid an ally in their attempt to close the portal. Success grants a +2 bonus to the ally's next Primary Skill check.

All Secondary Skill Checks are Minor Actions, although some can be used as part of the Movement Phase, see below for details.

Acrobatics DC12- your natural agility helps you to keep your footing in the treacherous conditions, making the task at hand easier to accomplish. You gain a +2 bonus to your next Primary Skill check. This check can be used as part of the Movement Phase.

Athletics DC12- You use the strength of your body to brace your companion against the slick tide of elemental mud. You grant a +2 bonus to the ally's next Primary Skill check. This check can be used as part of the Movement Phase.

Religion DC12- You call upon your deity to fortify your will and bolster you against the elemental chaos. You grant a +2 bonus to your next Primary Skill check.

Outcomes

Success- the tide is halted and the portal closed- the staff may also now be safely recovered.

Individual Failures- a sudden wave of elemental mud spews forth, you each take [2d6] points of damage and must make an immediate Athletics or Acrobatics check DC12 or else be pushed 2 squares and must further save or fall prone. A creature then emerges from the elemental chaos...

Overall Failure- the tide of elemental chaos is too much, it explodes with a deafening fury, you each take [4d6] points of damage and must make an immediate Athletics or Acrobatics check DC15 or else be pushed 5 squares and must further save or fall prone. There is no hope, you are forced to retreat- the library will slowly become submerged in elemental chaos, escape while you can.

Note Skill Challenges are dynamic, I need you to tell me just exactly what your PC is doing, I don't want- 'I'll make an Arcana check', this is a narrative after all it's your job as well as mine to carry the story.

The players complained (lol- only a little bit) that I was being too overt, I explained that I had in fact stolen the Pirate Cat method and used the PC explanation- I wanted the SC to be important, for the PCs to know that success is good, failure- very bad. Previously I have used invisible Skill Challenges, and they've seemed to work but often the while the pay off seems apparent the full extent of failure has not been made obvious.

The fact that the PCs completed the SC with no failures, not even a hiccup on the way, however...

If anyone has any comments I'd be very grateful, I'm at a crossroads, the invisible method sometimes lacked tension, the overt method makes it a lot less suspenseful (that's not a word- but you know what I mean).

I really would appreciate any thoughts you have.

I'll post the other Skill Challenge I sent to the PCs in a bit- this one is for them manouevering around the ruined town without being spotted by the Goblins/Kobolds et al.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the second Skill Challenge I handed out- for keeping hidden as they investigate Kiris Dahn...

Keep Hidden in Kiris Skill Challenge.

This is a long Skill Challenge (no set number of Successes or Failures- see below), which comes in to play every time you attempt to journey around the occupied town of Kiris Dahn, or should I say Gorizbadd. It is paramount that you remain hidden, the number of enemies in the town- Goblin & Kobold , are certainly far too many that you should look to take them on or else betray your position, they would hunt you down and destroy you if they knew you were here.

This Skill Challenge is also different in that it uses two new terms-

Journey- the distance and/or difficulty between points A and B, as determined by the DM, for example the Journey between the ruined farmhouse and the Kiris Library is a difficulty 2- which means it requires two Turns of Skill Checks.

Turns- each turn all PCs must make a Skill Check (Primary or Secondary) of some sort, a Turn is successful if the PCs gain more successes than failures, a Turn counts as a failure if the PCs gain the same or less successes than failures; see below for failures and successes.

This is a Level 2 Skill Challenge, see below for Success & Failure.

All Primary Skill Checks are Standard Actions.

Athletics DC15- you climb old stone walls, swim rivers and/or leap from rooftop to rooftop.

Bluff DC15- a PC tricks a single enemy, or a small group of enemies, into believing that he or she has the right to be in Gorizbadd. Note bribery is an obvious option. Further note, while you can use this skill as many times as is needed, the DC increases by 5 each time- you can't fool them forever.

Diplomacy DC15- as per Bluff  above.

Dungeoneering DC15- the PC determines the best way from point A to point B, keeping in cover of other ruins en route. Note this skill can only be used once per journey.

Endurance DC12- the PC keeps on going and urges his fellows to do likewise. Note this skill can only be used once per journey.

History DC12- the PC plots a safe route using his or her knowledge of the town, and town layouts in general. Note this skill can only be used once per journey.

Stealth DC12- the PC makes sure the group remain undercover and out of sight on their journey.

Streetwise DC12- the PC convinces a single enemy, or small group of enemies, that have successfully been convinced that the PCs are not enemies, to share information or offer specific advice. Note this skill can only be used once per journey.

Aid another DC10- you can chose to aid an ally in their attempt to to do any of the above. Success grants a +2 bonus to the ally's next Primary Skill check. Note only two characters can aid another per turn.

All Secondary Skill Checks are Standard Actions.

Insight DC15- observing the area and its inhabitants the PC can figure the safest time to move off. This grants a +2 bonus to your next Stealth check. This check can only be used once per journey.

Intimidate DC12- the PC threatens a single enemy, or a small group of enemies, this can only be used to negate a single failure, it does not grant a success. Each time it is used the DC increases by 5.

Perception DC12- the PCs observes closely the way ahead, looking for enemies. You grant a +2 bonus to the next Primary Skill check. This check can be used only once per journey.

Outcomes

One Turn Success- you continue your journey unobserved and in no present danger.

Journey Success- you arrive at your destination unobserved and in no present danger.

One Turn Failure- something bad happens- determined by your DM, depending on how many failures you have accumulated in total- remember the consequences of failure may not be immediate. Furthermore you have probably been spotted, the level of threat in Kiris increases, rumours of your presence begin to spread.

Journey Failure- as One Turn Failure, the likelihood of an encounter increases dramatically. Furthermore the threat grows.

Complete Failure- all creatures are on alert, almost impossible to surprise- furthermore they actively attempt to summon other groups nearby. The creatures may even attempt to hunt the PCs down- should this happen then all DCs for all Skill Checks increase by 5, making travel incredibly dangerous and encounters with large groups almost inevitable. You have been warned.

Note Skill Challenges are dynamic, I need you to tell me just exactly what your PC is doing, I don't want- 'I'll make an Arcana check', this is a narrative after all it's your job as well as mine to carry the story.

Any thoughts... too obvious, I know how I'm going to change things, but I'd like to hear any suggestions.

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## ragingpeanuts (Dec 22, 2010)

*Drinking game*

Hi Goonalan,

I enjoy reading your reports, I learned a few things from them.

Question: you reference a drinking skill challenge. Can you point me in the right direction as to where I may find it? I'd like to run it myself, it sounds like a lot of fun!

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,

Ragingpeanuts


----------



## Bob_NS (Dec 22, 2010)

Badgerish said:


> b) Maldor getting frogged was hilarious to everyone accept Maldor's player.  As a GM, i've used similar creatures (changed to large to make more sense) which shows and important part of the action economy.




Oh, on the contrary, Maldor getting frogged was hilarious to Maldor's player too (me). I just:
a) didn't want Maldor to die (and being digested is not a good way to go, especially for an avenger),
b) was bored after initial 2 rounds of laughter just watching other have all the fun.
c) was truly mad, and wanting nothing more than to get out of this frog so I can put my Oath of Enmity on it and chop it to pieces.

By the way, I can't believe I didn't remember to chop its legs off after we killed it. That would give me another day of food, and some extra pleasure while eating it (an eye for an eye). 

And Paul (Goonalan) you couldn't have told me it wouldn't have tasted nice, because I had frog in Singapore, and it was bloody delicious.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 23, 2010)

Rogar's Diary entry for Session 3.

<session 03>
<these few pages of the dairy are stained with mud>

BULLYWUGS!  Until today, they where only a creature of myth, a joke.  Now I know they are real... but they are still jokes!

Bloody Bullywugs.  If you thought goblins where dirty, they are like elves in cleanliness compared to Bullywugs.  The only good thing I can say about Bullywugs, is that if you punch them in the right place, you feel better.  And I’m not just saying that as an overly aggressive ex-criminal adventurer, it’s some type of magic! (ask a druid)

So, the Bullywugs poured in from the two doors.  They didn’t try to drive us off or parley, just croaked, stabbed with spears and in time, croaked.  One of them did manage to just catch me with a spear, opening the skin of my right arm.  Nab burnt it down in response, and the last one tried to run.  Maldor headed it off and I followed up.  Cought up with it and slammed it in the lower back (called to the kidneys on a human, who knows on these things).  It collapsed and while the body still stunk to high heaven... I felt better.  Really better.  The cut on my arm?  It was no more than a bruise, even though I had only been cut seconds before.

Bloody Bullywugs.  Well, we searched the place and collected some meager coin from the bodies (moving the bodies out of sight from both sets of stairs), I had a good look through the rubble and under the bed (it’s a classic) and it turns out the Bullywugs are crap at finding things, as there was a small sack of semi-precious stones in there.  Would have been a decent haul for me, but a little weak for the lot of us.  Still I showed them the loot and stowed it in my pack.  I fully intend to share it out when we escape this place and return (triumpant) to civiilsiation, but for now, it’s another reason for my allies to look after me 

Given that these things only see as well as we do, they light their lairs with poor torches, so I crept ahead of the group to try and scout.  Unfortunatly, “try” is a key phrase.  I mistook a big grey lump for a lump of mud, when it was another Bullywug and didn’t even try to hide from it.  To make matters worse, I fumbled my sling and dropped the bullet, letting the thing get enough time to croak a warning.

This fight didn’t go as well as the last.  The Bullywugs came from all sides, and worse where the frogs... Frogs big enough to almost swallow an Elf or a Githyanki whole!  One of them just rolled up to Maldor at the start of the fight and... ate him!  This was followed with a comedy moment of the frog leaping away and my going to help Maldor.  I have to dodge past the other frog (which nearly swallows me up!  Only luck and a reverse-scrabble jump got me away from it) then dodge past a feral Bullywug (who cut me, but was cut down later), so what happened after this stunning display of acrobatics and combat-sense?  The frog just kept hopping a wobbling!  I couldn’t hit it.  It finally coughed up Maldor... but then it swallowed him again.

The rest of the fight is a bit hazy for me.  I remeber being so very angry, wanting to hurt all these foes at once.  I remeber yelling “Everyone, Stop getting eaten by giant Frogs!”  The others said I walked (walked!) into the middle of the enemies and then let out this wave of force that buffeted just the Bullywugs and frogs; afterwards, the said my hair and clothes moved as if blown by an unseen wind.

But... that’s the type of thing you would expect to remeber, right?  I’m not sure what happened there, but I think, in the long run, it’s for the best.  Maybe I can control it.  Well, from what they said, this didn’t last long, just seconds later the last Bullywugs fell and the quiet feeling of victory was with us.

The leader of this group of anphibians (Neb called them this, seemed scientific) had something useful up his sleeve.  Healing potions!  I hope they where looted from somewhere, not brewed in this place; their leader tried to drink our treasure, but I took him down before he could.  Drake and Resolute took the potions, I think.

So, the rest of the place.  I found a poorly-looted store room with decayed magical magical materials, spotted signs of Residium and pointed it out to Neb.  The other rooms had even less.  A single fine quill, some gardening/buildings tools.  Two One thing of note, whoever built this place had an Ego the size of a moon!  There was a 10’ tall statue of a wizardly-looking man in robes on the 1st level (well, basement-2), nothing wrong with that, but the 20’ tall statue and the 20’ by 30’ floor-mosiac on the level below?  That my friends is “too much”.  So who built this place?  What name does he have other than “Mr double-ego”?  Maybe we will find out.  If we don’t I’m sure Treona will know.

After we exhamine (and laugh at) the floor-mosiac (what’s a “Pac-Man”?), we continue down.  This place is a little cleaner (but that’s not saying much).  We find two poorly locked bedrooms, one largish and well-appointed, although looted.  Could be a good place to hide out and rest; the other one was comfy-sized for me, must have been troublesome for the others though; also looted, although some human-sized female clothing was left.  Was this Treona’s room?  Doesn’t seem... right.

Anyway.  Next there was a kitchen-area and then things went both strange and wrong.  I checked the last door and confirm it was locked before we check the kitchen out, and here I was expecting the lock to be of the same quality.  But this was a lab and apparently more important.  While the tallfolk watched me like a common thief (not a thief any more and certainly not common) I was confounded by this lock.  Similar to the others, but better made and (as we whewre soon to learn) there was a significant weight behind the door, which kept the lock from opening until I put double-pressure on the tension bar and thumped the door.

That’s when the door opened.  And opened it did!  it exploded open with a couple of tons of MUD behind it!  Resolute grabbed the door frame and stood strong, while I leapt up and secured myself above the door.  Drake and Neb where not so lucky skilled and got a bit buried.

Resolute dug Drake out the mud, while Jeb blasted the mud off Neb and we all slowly slogged into the room.  It was a big room, same size as the rest of the floor and with three four notable things:  a chest, a stairway leading up to an overlooking balcony, another 4 or 5 tons of MUD and an ornimented quarterstaff that was floating a couple of feet above the ground had the mud shirling around it; you don’t have to a skilled ritualist to guess that this was the source of the problem.  But, as we started to slog through the mud... the mud came alive and attacked us!  Mostly-humanoid shapes, between my size and that of a dwarf rose out of the mud and tried to punch us!  Made of mud... shaped like men... I called them “Mud-Men” and the others couldn’t think of anything better.

Despite the horrible conditions, danger organised us into competanceny, and the first few of these mud-men fell to our attacks, with the last two trying to move back.  This just gave us the space to move freely and while I led with an impressive off-wall jump-kick, the rest followed and we cut the mud-men down.  The magic staff that was apparently the source of all this lay ahead of us.  Neb and Jeb warned that it was protected by a magical effect.  I left them to it and took a moment of solace atop the large chest that was floating in the muck.  Only a short moment though, as another mud-man leapt from the muck and attacked!  Resolute grabbed it and...


----------



## Aegeri (Dec 23, 2010)

Where did you get the tower maps from? Did you make those yourself?


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 23, 2010)

Aegeri said:


> Where did you get the tower maps from? Did you make those yourself?




Nope- not me. Sorry, not a clue where I got them from, I do an awful lot of hunting for maps. 

I'm not very computer smart- do you want them? if so I can... erm upload them somehow, although you'll probably have to tell me how. Do I just put them on flickr and send you the address- I don't know how these things work...

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 24, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 4 Part 1

The PCs are initially bottle-necked in the door of the chamber, the mud makes the floor Difficult Terrain, and yet the Mud Men move through the area with absolute ease- gliding to attack the PCs, and gliding away from the PCs when struck.

The initial surge sees four of the minor Earth Elemental types appear- they deliver a little damage, Jeb again getting caught in the crush by multiple enemies, Rogar is elusive (and dangerous) leaping from Mud Man to Mud Man delivering kicks and punches. The bottle-neck is soon broken through- the Mud Men attempting desperately to prevent the PCs approach to the staff- in vain.

Soon all four of the foul creatures are reduced to... Mud!

The adventurers press on through the swill, as another pair of the creatures rise up from the mire. By this time Jeb and Neb have discerned that the staff over the far side of the chamber is the source of the ill here, they need to break down its magical defences to set things right. The staff is malfunctioning somehow, it swirls and twirls on the spot, at its base a slowly expanding portal to the plane of Elemental Chaos- hence the mud.

There follows a Level 2 Complexity 2 Skill Challenge, this time instead of making it invisible I send the PCs a full explanation of what will happen should they fail the challenge- the tower will indeed fill with mud, and with each individual failure will unleash a tide of mud- damaging, pushing and knocking prone PCs in its path (see previous).

I got the idea for the overt Skill Challenges after reading the Commentary on Pirate Cat's Campaign, found here-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-dis...ommentary-pcats-d-d-4th-edition-campaign.html

One of the best reads on these boards, if not the best, although I'm only on page 50-something, having only discovered it three weeks ago. In fact this entire project (this thread) was started because of Sagiro & PCs (et al) posts there- imitation (albeit a poor attempt) is after all the sincerest form of flattery. 

Anyway, my Skill Challenges, as I say- posted to the players beforehand, were less well received- the general consensus was too much information was being given. I also prepared the Skill Challenge for the PCs to stay hidden and out of sight while they moved around Kiris/Gorizbadd (already posted here). 

I think there's good and bad in both methods, being overt with the skill challenges, I'd done the exact opposite previously- trying to blend them in to the action, the new method has allowed me to make the threat of failure more obvious- and, hopefully, increased the sense of danger, and the possibility of dramatic action. Previously, with the invisible skill challenges, although they seemed to work RAW, and at times were dramatic, they never seemed to have any real teeth. The players stated however that the more overt technique tended to remove some of the immersive aspects that are more conducive to role-playing.

We've decided (by we, I mean I) to continue with the overt method, although I'm going to provide less information than I did with my first attempts (I posted the actual hand outs I sent to the PCs prior to this update). I do however want to see how well they work, and so will use the Pirate Cat method for the remainder of this adventure, I think. It's something different to try.

Anyway, back to the here and now...

The fight becomes quickly no contest, Neb takes a brief beating- he gets too close to the swirling staff and the Mud Man guarding it- however he's soon healed right back up by Drake. Rogar again is all action, balancing on a chest floating in the mud, he delivers a roundhouse kick and knocks the head off the second to last Mud Man.

As I say, no contest, particularly as the Arcana Skill Checkers never falter, never miss a check- it's all soon over, with Neb grasping the magic staff after the portal finally vanishes.

Just a note to say this was the PCs most dangerous fight to date, the Skill Challenge and 6x Mud Man (Level 2 Brutes), for a total of 1,000 XP, a Level 3 Encounter. In truth the Mud Man, when they hit, did a big chunk of damage- however they rolled atrociously (again my (maptools) dice suck).

Some notes-

I tried to bottle-neck the PCs at the beginning of the fight so that I could get some of the Mud Men flinging Mud Balls to Slow/Immobilise the PCs, I figured that's what the guardians would try to do- keep the PCs away.

This tactic quickly came unstuck when I couldn't (again) roll anything over a ten, that and the fact that several of the PCs just dropped the bomb- very quickly I was down to two Mud Men and back-peddling furiously.

The Skill Challenge required the PCs to use Standard Actions (Religion & Arcana) I thought this would (again) slow up the onslaught by preventing at least two of the PCs from getting off attacks- while this worked a treat it didn't stop the PCs.

Even with another two Mud Men, and the threat of the Muddy Tide should the PCs fail their Skill Checks- the PCs made mincemeat of my bad guys, I've just been through the Chat Log from the session, they seem to have rolled 15+ on every attack they made.

What was to be a (mini) climactic encounter worked well, and yet, the PCs barely broke sweat, only Neb ended the fight Bloodied- the Mud Men hit hard but mostly just missed their attacks.

Neb discovers the item is a +1 Staff of Earthen Might, he will check the thing thoroughly at his next Extended Rest. 

The only other thing of note is the chest (trunk) that Rogar is balancing on, the thing is dragged to higher ground, out of the gunk, and examined- within is a mountain of paperwork. Which turns out to be mostly receipts and shopping lists, however there are a bunch of reports mixed in from people who worked here, and while most of the writing is in Common, there are some scribbled notes here and there in Draconic- not a language any of the PCs are able to translate.

However one Comprehend Languages Ritual later and Neb is now very well-informed. Three workers, of note, there were others; were employed in this place-

Treona, the PCs patron, the Ritualist in the Tower.
Dreus, a Magic Item Crafter, who at some point did something bad (unspecified bad- the worst sort of bad, this section is written in Draconic).
Tyristys, the head of the organisation, his notes don't give much away, although he seems to have been keeping a close watch on Dreus, his reports and notes are all in Draconic.

More to the mystery it seems.

The above, that is the sections beneath the Kiris Library, were ripped from 'Stick in the Mud', a Chaos Scar adventure found in Dungeon magazine here-

Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Stick in the Mud)

I don't intend to use the Chaos Scar campaign area (at least I have no plans to as of yet), I do intend to use what I can from any resource (particularly other bought scenarios) whenever I can. Obviously I bend things to make them fit. Still, a very nice series of encounters, the Bullywugs seemed to not deliver on the damage front- although I had terrible luck with my rolls.

I wanted to get a bit of backstory going with Treona and the others, this is the start of a larger plot, I thought Stick in the Mud would do to ground the story and start the PCs investigation.

That was the PCs 7th encounter, including Skill Challenges, we're getting into the swing of things, the game is playing very well, and after our chat after last weeks session, is only getting better.

NOTE- PLEASE REMEMBER MY PLAYERS ARE STILL IN-GAME, IF YOU HAVE READ THE SCENARIO THEN PLEASE DO NOT GIVE THE GAME AWAY.

Next time... Back up top.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 26, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 4 Part 2

The PCs clear the area- all the bodies are ferried downstairs and dumped into the mud, the place looks- clean-ish, the best they can do in the circumstances.

Rogar and Maldor head out of the Library, and after a false start, manage to climb onto the roof of the the building, it has been snowing while they've been downstairs dealing in death and destruction. The eagle-eyed pair look for tracks in the snow- they spot a few but mainly on the main thoroughfare, a good way from their position. 

Several areas & buildings however look to be inhabited (smoking chimneys and fires)- principally the Inn of the Tallest Fir, the Kiris Dahn Mansion, the Stables, the Kobold Slum and the City Gate... but not the Temples, which is the PCs next port of call.




Gorizbadd, in all its glory, is revealed.

Spying done the PCs do some quick thinking, find suitable bits of branches and bushes, hot-foot it through the snow to the first temple, with Rogar and Maldor following behind using the branches etc. to attempt to mask their trail. They're surprisingly successful, '19' & '20'.

The adventurers arrive at the Temple of Pelor, formerly a beautiful edifice with a glass ceiling now a damp and mouldering ruin.

Creeping inside the huge place they find a number of dead Kobolds, and very soon after some Stirges and Scurrying Rat Swarms.




Vermin in the Temple of Light, and some Rats and Stirges.

And it just goes to show, a simple encounter designed as nothing more than a quick and dirty fight, and the PCs start to roll low- not too low however. While the fight is fairly easy Rogar is missing, and making use of his Action Point. Neb is missing, Resolute is missing and this is before all of the Scurrying Rat Swarms have arrived, as Maldor said on chat-

'Ooooooh... the second swarm... now we're scared!'

Rogar spent a short time in Fallcrest working as a Rat-Catcher (bit of a misnomer- Rat-Killer would be more accurate), he doesn't like Rats and is roleplaying well.

The upside (for the PCs) of this is the Stirges, even with Combat Advantage only land one hit, the Rats are a little more successful, Drake is very quickly Bloodied and has to spend an Action Point to get away from the hurt.

Then normal service is resumed and the PCs start hitting, although Action Points are having still to be spent- the Rats survive a while longer, do a speck more damage, but are eventually destroyed, Jebediah delivering the final Sword Burst.

The encounter proved harder than the previous, oh the joy of actually connecting with the PCs...

A simple Level 1 Encounter with 3 Stirges (Level 1 Lurkers) & 3 Scurrying Rat Swarms (Level 1 Skirmishers), proving even these guys can be dangerous when the dice are on your side- four Action Points got spent defeating them.

Some notes-

- I thought this one would be a push over for the PCs, sure three swarms but... I tried to keep getting the swarms into the centre of the PCs to keep the Aura damage going on.

- The dice loved me for a short time, and with the PCs missing so much, and in particular with their Burst and Blast attacks, it looked good for a while, they were struggling.

- Then they started hitting of course, and particularly with their Busts and Blasts.

The PCs clear up the mess and check the Temple out, the Kobold bodies have been gnawed and bled by the vermin, however they seem to have been killed by hefty weapons- large spears and hammers, the PCs reason that the killers were probably not Goblins, unless there are some bigger Goblins about- Hobgoblins and Bugbears maybe.

More to the mystery- the PCs initial thoughts were that somewhere in Gorizbadd is another band of adventurers seeking the Slaying Stone...

Maldor also locates a Stirge nest, and decides that he wants to take two of the leathery eggs he finds inside, storing them in the velvet-lined box the PCs found, which formerly held the Slaying Stone.

Job done, and after a little light praying by Drake (the Pacifist Priest of Pelor remember) the guys make ready for the short dash to the next temple...

Next time- Kiris... that name sounds familiar.


----------



## Mircoles (Dec 26, 2010)

Swarms can be nasty.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 28, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 4 Part 3

The PCs make the short dash across the snow, covering the tracks again as they go, to the Temple of Sehanine- the place looks to be in much better condition, and what's this... the doors are barred- Rogar manages to lift the bar and get the doors open, although he makes a noise doing it.

“Who's there?”

From the darkness. The voice- it sounded like... a human, probably- certainly not guttural like a Goblin.

A brief call and answer takes place, until a wild looking man steps out of the shadow, he looks to have been living rough for some considerable time, and yet his clothes, although ripped and dirty, clearly indicate he is used to finer things.

“I am Kiris Hoyt...”

Which sends the PCs dashing for their notes, a time out is called- the PCs have a whole host of questions they want to ask (hurrah). Eventually, list made, Drake is put in charge of the operation- the Priest of Pelor has some outstanding Skill Bonuses with his social skills- it's what he does best after all.




Hoyt, a friendly (and familiar) face.

And Jack plays the part excellently, starting with introducing himself and the others, healing what wounds he can on Hoyt, and providing food and potable water- Hoyt is disarmed by the young Priest's generosity- I love it when they make it easy for themselves.

Over an hour of excellent roleplaying the PCs learn that-

Hoyt is the son of Petreus Hoyt, the cruel (his words) man who made Kiris Dahn.

That his father left him here to rot when the town was abandoned eight months ago at the time of the coming of the Shadow, which is pretty nasty...

Hoyt rebelled against his father, he wanted (still wants) Kiris Dahn to be a happy place, a place ruled by a fair and generous leader- a place in which all prosper a little and all sleep safe in their beds. This being completely contrary to his fathers ideas and methods- Petreus Hoyt was about squeezing every last Copper out of the populace and the place.

Hoyt is still convinced that Kiris Dahn can be rebuilt, it's his life mission.

Hoyt survived the last eight months or so due to the fact that he was sent away as a younger man to oversee various logging operations, he became an adept hunter and ranger.

Hoyt knows much about the Goblins- 
the Goblins mainly occupy the north of the town, clustered around the Kiris Mansion; 
they patrol haphazardly and generally wreck and destroy; 
they're lead by Hu-Jat who rides about town sometimes on an angry Drake (with plenty of guards); 
Boontah the Goblin Champion guards the city gate (as far away from Hu-Jat as he can be, Hu-Jat fears him), Boontah is crazy, as are his followers there;
The Goblins have a Wizard called Rort, he spends lots of time in the library;
There are other leader types, even a few Hobgoblins and a pack of Wolves.

Hoyt knows a little less about the Kobolds-
they scavenge at night;
and sometimes during the day;
other than that they hang out near the Kobold Slums;
they're led by... Hoyt isn't sure, but there is a leader.

Hoyt states that sometimes the Goblins kill a few Kobolds, just to show them who's boss, other than that the two groups avoid each other.

Hoyt doesn't know what the torch-lit procession was about last night, although he's certain that something (possibly multiple things) entered the town and that Hu-Jat went to meet them.

Hoyt is pleased to hear that Treona is well, and that she sent the PCs here, he smiles for the first time at the mention of her name, he states that he misses seeing her and chatting to her.

Hoyt remembers the Slaying Stones, his father had them made by Tiefling Magic Crafters, he didn't know that there was one left, however he's certain any remaining Stones would be in the Vault beneath the library. The PCs explain that they've already been there and the Stone is gone, they show Hoyt the box. The PCs state that they found great claw marks outside the vault- 

“The Dragon...” Hoyt states and then is silenced as the doors to the Church of Sehanine are smashed open and a wave of screaming Goblins, led by a nasty looking fellow with a very shiny dagger, break in.

“Kill the Human Rat!”

Triflik yells, the Goblin with the nasty dagger, it gets very busy.

The last words from the chat, from Rogar-

“Dragons? But there can't be dragons in the Vale!?”

I love it when they play along...

Session four draws to a close and the PCs now have approx. 750 XP each, we're on target to hit the thousand mark during the next session (or the one after), I wanted to try and get the PCs levelled up every 5 or 6 sessions- certainly no faster than that.

Next time- Session 5 and the fight to save Hoyt.


----------



## Ressurectah (Dec 30, 2010)

This area was very interesting to me. I liked the layout of the Temple.
Our DM did a funny thing, and naturally I was the one that fell for it....
Alas, If you look closely to the picture of Temple, you can clearly see the shiny light coming from that sarchophagus.Me, being the ever-greedy low level adventurer immediately went for it (I had to get there first, of course you understand...). When I asked him what did I find (all eager and whatnot)
He said to me..."Upon closer inspection, you find out that It is a magical light, a cantrip of some sort that is used to impress peasants and not so intelligent common folk of the power of Sehanine..."
Go figure...
Greed vs Intelligence....never ending battle for me ;-)

P.S... One correction. It was Jebediah that took the Stirges eggs, not Maldor..but if he wants to babysit and play mother.. I am fine with that..


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ressurectah said:


> This area was very interesting to me. I liked the layout of the Temple.
> Our DM did a funny thing, and naturally I was the one that fell for it....
> Alas, If you look closely to the picture of Temple, you can clearly see the shiny light coming from that sarchophagus.Me, being the ever-greedy low level adventurer immediately went for it (I had to get there first, of course you understand...). When I asked him what did I find (all eager and whatnot)
> He said to me..."Upon closer inspection, you find out that It is a magical light, a cantrip of some sort that is used to impress peasants and not so intelligent common folk of the power of Sehanine..."
> ...




Ahem, sorry about that Maldor... No treasure to be had.

And this from Rogar Riverborn's report on Session 4-

<session 04>

...maybe it was a mistake, but I liked my place atop this chest and attempted to sling a bullet into the new Mud-Man; unfortunatly I only clipped it and nothing happened   The others either surrounded it and attacked, while Neb and Jeb focused their magic on the staff.  Before they could finish containing it, another Mud-Man surged out of t he muck to attack Neb, hitting him badly before he could move away.  Still, that got me back into the fight (and into the mud) as I leapt out and struck at both of them, taking down one.  The fight was over at this point, and we slogged through the mud to dispirse the last mud-man and Neb manages to contain the staff.  As soon as this happens, the mud stops flowing and we all get to catch our breath.

It takes them a little while, but Neb and Jeb pronouce the staff to be a “Staff of Earthen Might”, Neb keeps it to augument his powers, hope the whole “FIVE TONNES OF MUD” thing was only a one off... although it could be a useful tactical choice, if we knew it was coming.  Someone (I forget who) also thinks the “FIVE TONNES OF MUD” effect could be useful for fertilising fields; smart idea, but one for later testing I think.

The only other thing of note was the chest that I had used for a raft.  It was unlocked and must have been knocked open at some point, considering the mud inside.  Apart from the mud, the chest was filled with papers.  Me and Resolute dragged the chest (trunk?) out of the mud and, when we had cleaned off (yay, Presto), we all took a look at them.

This was some type of magical lab/workshop, where they created magical and alchemical items for a profit.  Most of the papers where related to that; recipets of purchases, notices of sales, records of time worked.  Seemed similar to the boring straight jobs I had worked.  Really, was this how magicians act?  Anyway, we found some alchemical reciepes that looked both useful and simple, kept them for later; also we found some notes written in Draconic!  (Ha, the mental image of a Dragon working in a workshop like this!)  Luckily, Neb had a magical ritual perfectly suited for this occasion (although he had to be poked a little to use it.  Maybe he didn’t want to burn the Residium?) and within 10 minutes, Neb was able to read Draconic and between the two sets of notes, we got a more complete story of the place.

We notes where written by and about 3 people:
Treona  (who we know, the woman from the tower) human
Dreus (he ‘has done sometthing bad’, not sure what)
Tyrstys (leader/owner/manager, writes in draconic)  half-elf

This ‘Tyrstys’ was the leader owner of the place, but not really a people-person.  He mentioned that Dreus had done something bad, but annoyingly didn’t specify.  The work must be getting to me, as this little secret exictes me.  I just HAVE to find out what happened.

Well, we took some of the notes with us and stached the rest in the secret door on the basement level.  Did some cleaning up as well, dragging all the Goblins and Bullywugs deeper and deeper into the tower, where they wouldn’t be found.  After that, we cleaned up again and made plans to keep on searching.

We made our way to the library doors (past the ash  ) and took a furtive look outside.

SNOW!   SNOWITY SNOW-SNOW!  The white stuff blanketed the place.  This fallen town, this pit of Goblins and worse... it was a winter-wonderland.  

But I forget myself.  It was morning, proably time for second-breakfast and the place was carpeted in white.  We would stick out like a sore thumb in this... but no one was about.  Maybe they sleep through the day, maybe they are lazy giots who refuse to work in the snow, maybe...  too many maybes.

Me and Maldor take the chance to climb the corner of the library and take a good look around.  The snow was a boon and a blessing; we could easily see where people had passed as they left visable trails in the snow, but this meant that our merry band would do the same.  There was about 4 hours of heavy snow, and little of it was touched.  Only the main road, from the bridge to the manor house, was disturbed; the rest of the place, from the kobold slum to the stables was un-trod.  Speaking of the Stables, Maldor said he saw a little smoke from the chimney there.  Can’t have been much, as I didn’t see a thing, still it’s a place to either visit or avoid.  The closest place to here are the temples, apparently to Pelor (Sun) and Sehanine (Moon); the 1st is all-but destroyed, the second seems almost intact, strange.

We made our way to the sun temple 1st; confirming that nothing was about before sneaking accross in single-file, with Maldor sweeping an improvised rake behind us to hide the trail.

The Pelorite temple was, indeed, ruined; It’s massive halls (I mean MASSIVE! 100’ wide and 150’ deep for one room!) all featured broken windows and much of the ceiling had collapsed.  I expected Drake to react more to this, but he was quiet.  Maybe it was shock.  Anyway, there where two notable things to be found here: some dead Kobolds and some restless vermin.

Speaking of Vermin, the Kobolds hadn’t been killed by them.  A two-handed spear and some heavy bludgen had done that, in addition, the bodies had been given a thourgh turning over (I wasn’t trying to steal from them, I was looking for clues, see?).  Are we dealing with another group of adventuers?

The vermin where just an annoyance, but a painful one for sure.  Swarming rats and three adult Stirges attacked us.  I never liked rats, and now I’m not very fond of Stirges.  At one point, the swarm was mobbing me and a Stirge was swooping about, trying to drink my precious blood; but I managed to dart away from the swarm, grab the stirge and slam it into the swarm, impaling a couple of rats on the end.

As we have sufficent rations, no-one was interested in the rats, although the rest of the group seemed oddly interested in the looming statue of a Pelorite saint.  The Stirges had been nesting on it and a couple of the others swore blind that the statue moved during the fight; huh, they can’t even blame blood-loss for that.  Jeb tore down the Stirge nest... then claimed a couple of the Stirge eggs for his own... this won’t end well.

Nothing left for us at the 1st temple, so went out to the (oh so pretty) snow, had a careful look about, then crept over to the other temple, again with the rake to hide our path.

The temple of Sehanine could not have been more different.  Well-sized but cosy (as opposed to MASSIVE!), darkened (as the ceiling was intact and I guess the temple of the moon would be designed to be a little gloomy) and hardly damaged.  The front door was also secured (the other place didn’t have a door) with a bar on the other side; I managed to lift it fine with a dagger but it made a clatter when I was lowering it to the ground.  I heard a shuffle of feet from inside and we all moved in.  Creeping forward, we found the place’s occupant and he wasn’t a goblinoid or worse: Kiris Hoyt, human scion of the Kiris family and apparently abandoned here by his own family.  Not for a good reason though, not for training or protection, but to get rid of him.  I was so shocked; I didn’t have... I still don’t have the words.

Focus.  Observe.  Learn.

It’s difficult to tell too much about Hoyt, given how long he was stuck here, hiding alone.  Still, he looks mid-twenties (although bearded) and wears simple armour and a rapier.  He apparently has, either through formal training or nessity, decent skills at hiding and moving quietly.

He was suspicious and rightly so, but we quickly explained the situation and Drake selflessly offered the man some rations (such a great idea, I would want to know a man before I eat with them), which turned him around and made us an ally.

He told us his story, his father ruled the town as a tyrant.  Hoyt wasn’t favoured as he was too soft.  When the town was lost in the darkness, when the goblins approached, Hoyt’s father knocked him out and stowed him in a hidden room.  He inherited this (currently) useless land as a final insult.

Enough with such dour talk.  When we mentioned the Slaying Stone, Hoyt took interest but said that all the stones where used.  When I brought out the box from the hidden vault, he paled.  However, when we mentioned Treona, the colour soon returned to his face!  Another thing they never taught me; heh, no loss.  When we mentioned the claw marks on the hidden vault, Hoyt mentioned Dragons!  Dragons!  I almost hope he has been alone too long...

Luckily, this topic is truncated by a more pressing and immeadate one... as Goblins crash through the windows!


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 31, 2010)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 5 Part 1

A short session this one due to a late start after the work's Christmas Meal, a fat and happy DM in play this evening.

The Goblins burst in and in the opening salvo attempt to swamp the PCs- there are a lot of them, and coming from all directions...




Jeb asks the Goblins to form an orderly queue.

In the opening rush Jeb is hit every time- and Bloodied very quickly, Drake has to dash down to provide healing while Neb drops the bomb (Scorching Burst) repeatedly- he and Jeb soon thin the Goblin Minion herd to the south.

Maldor and Resolute take a few hits but accomplish the same task to the north; Rogar is repeating the feat to the west- all is going to plan for the PCs.

Which is why Triflik, the Goblin leader with the oh so shiny blade, decides to get a better position, he heads out of a window, creeps around the outside of the temple, and then heads back in, gaining surprise against Jeb- who's soon Bloodied again, and requires yet more healing from Drake.

To make matters worse Triflik's second appearance, now much closer to Hoyt, sends the son of the town's founder in to a fury- in fact...

“Noooooooooooooooo!”

Hoyt screams as he transforms in to a six foot tall Rat Man, Hoyt is a Wererat. The cursed son of the founder however still possess a sliver of good, he slashes at Neb and Drake with his Rapier, hurting both of them, and then flees the scene- diving out a window.

The PCs decide quickly- Maldor and Resolute are despatched, taking attacks of opportunity en route- the pair head off and after Hoyt, their intent- to save him, they're a noble breed the PCs.

We'll catch up with this action in a moment, back inside the temple of Sehanine Rogar and Jeb do their best to defend the more squishy Neb and Drake. Neb is proving to be worth his weight in gold- Scorching Bursts destroy clumps of the Goblin Minions and badly scorch Triflik, soon enough the Goblin leader is taken down- knocked unconscious, while the last of the Goblin Minions are chased down and destroyed- none escape.

Neb meantime heads out into the snow in pursuit of Hoyt and his friends.

Now back to Hoyt, the Rat Man runs off through the snow, out in the open for all to see, Resolute and Maldor following on- the threesome end up stuck in the middle of the street battling, Hoyt is aware of what he's doing (and that is is wrong)- he screams for mercy as he slashes at the pair with his Rapier.

Resolute and Maldor are trying to get Hoyt to calm down, I improvised a Skill Challenge here to have the PCs talk Hoyt back round from his cursed/diseased form- alas Maldor and Resolute suck, or at least their dice rolls suck.

Worse still there seems to be some sort of commotion over at the Inn of the Tallest Fir, Goblins are spilling out onto the street, the lick of flame comes from the upper story of the building- the Goblins fortunately are too immersed in their own problems to notice the PCs fighting the Wererat Hoyt about 500 yards away.

It's at this point that Neb appears, he has a plan, and what a plan...

Ten or so seconds later Hoyt is rolling around on the floor screaming and hollering like his life is ending- in his mind the road has opened up and he is at present hurtling down some endless chasm to his death- Neb's Phantom Chasm Daily does the job perfectly.

“Grab him...” Neb shouts, Resolute and Maldor grab a leg each and drag Hoyt at pace back into cover and towards the Temple of Sehanine, just in time as it happens.

Down the street the Inn of the Tallest Fir explodes sending splinters of wood high into the air- from the ruins spill another dozen or so flailing Goblins, a number of them on fire, or else on their last legs- blackened and bruised.




The Tallest Fir becomes the widest distributed Fir.

From behind a stand of trees Resolute, Neb, Maldor and a slightly calmer (and Grabbed/Restrained) Hoyt watch as a bunch of Orcs wade into the Goblin wounded- kicking, punching, slicing- killing, laughing all the while.

The Orcs take particular delight in disfiguring several still alive Goblins, cutting at their faces with daggers and long knives- it's difficult to tell exactly what's going on.

The PCs have seen enough, and Hoyt is back to his normal self, and crying and gasping for air- they head back inside the temple to tell their tale, and to make sense of what's going on here in Gorizbadd.

An excellent combat that had the PCs run ragged at times, Minions are such a joy, particularly in big numbers- 15 Goblin Grunts (Level 1 Skirmisher Minions), Triflik (Skirmisher Level 3) & Kiris Hoyt, Wererat (Elite Skirmisher Level 3), a Level 2 Encounter.

Some notes-

In the initial attack I moved up every one of the Minions I could, I was after that feel- oops, we're surrounded and there's lots of them type of thing. It worked the PCs were in a tizzy from the start, particularly when Jeb took so many hits in the opening moments- and he has the best AC in the group, I just kept rolling 18+ to hit.

I was determined to have Triflik get as close as he could to Hoyt, I needed to justify Hoyt's transformation, hence the moving around the building- he also got a good hit on Jeb again, just after Drake had provided the Githyanki with a Healing Surge, he needed another straight away.

Hoyts transformation took all the players by surprise, although there had been mutterings previously of him being 'too good to be true', and thus it proved.

I was overjoyed to see the PCs first off knock out Triflik- for questioning later, and then grab and restrain Hoyt- then talk calmly with him until the terror had passed, excellent play x2. The fact that they then chased down all of the Minions, not one of them getting away, was also top work.

At the start of this scenario I exchanged a bunch of e-mails with the players stating that the  adventure in Kiris would be a special ops style affair- several of the players expressed doubts, they thought themselves not up to it- being only 1st level and all. I'm glad to say that they are proving to be extremely competent...

My intention with Hoyt was to try to have him get away, I wanted him to be a sympathetic figure (and thus he proved to be), the forlorn wanderer, cursed/diseased and abandoned- the PCs however had other plans- they're the good guys after all.

Ahead of the game I made notes about a number of events that would take place in the ruined town- I wanted the environment to prove dynamic, other wheels are turning. The fire at the Inn was one such event, as was the torch-lit procession the previous evening. It's working.

Lastly the players loved the fight, it was desperate at times, although Jeb was the only PC ever in danger of hitting the negative numbers, there was lots going on all the time, and plenty at stake with the fracas in the street.

Next time- Goof Fighter, Bad Wizard.


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 1, 2011)

Ressurectah said:


> P.S... One correction. It was Jebediah that took the Stirges eggs, not Maldor..but if he wants to babysit and play mother.. I am fine with that..




Maldor wouldn't touch the disgusting eggs with a 10 foot pole. He wouldn't even stain his sword (or axe) with the damned things and would definitely not put them in his backpack or pouch.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 2, 2011)

Bob_NS said:


> Maldor wouldn't touch the disgusting eggs with a 10 foot pole. He wouldn't even stain his sword (or axe) with the damned things and would definitely not put them in his backpack or pouch.




Bit rich coming from a guy who two sessions past was carving out the eyes of Kobolds, I know we haven't got to that bit yet with the write up but...

Not exactly Mr. Nice-Guy the Elven Avenger of the Lady of Death.

Goonalan


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 2, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 5 Part 2

First up is Triflik, hog-tied he's made to stand trial for his crimes- well it felt that way to me, and I was roleplaying him; Maldor meanwhile is back in the street, undercover, and keeping an eye on things outside- particularly what's left of the Inn.

The last piece of information (the fate of the Inn) has already been discussed by the PCs during the now ritual break for the players to draw up a list of questions they need answers to. Then leading the interview are Resolute, whose Intimidate checks prove farcical, and Neb, who while Triflik swears and curses at the PCs, the Wizard somehow lays claim to having just destroyed the Inn of the Tallest Fir. At least that's what Triflik hears- the Goblin goes pale, and decides to come clean, terrified of Neb's 'exploding death gaze.'

Over the next twenty to thirty minutes Triflik reveals the following, in small portions-

That a bunch of Severed Eye Orcs arrived in Gorizbadd last night, Hu-Jat went to meet them, on his Rage Drake, the Orcs are cruel mercenary types, Triflik has no idea why they are here or who they are working for. This was the torch lit procession the PCs witnessed the previous night.

Triflik has sworn to destroy Kiris Hoyt (Wererat), the 'baby-eater' as he is known to the Goblins. Hoyt through jagged sobs confesses to his crimes- 'the things I have done to survive...' he screams. Hoyt accused is mortified, almost catatonic- Drake cares for him. Triflik meanwhile sees himself as the hero of the piece, 'like a pallydin' he explains, 'a holey warrior an' dat.'

Trifliks's blade turns out to be a magical +1 Silver Dagger- Triflik's Blade; Rogar takes it for now but the PCs decide they're probably going to sell it when they're back in Fallcrest.

Triflik confirms all the PCs have been told about the various named Goblins, and that the Goblins don't much like the Kobolds.

After a few more death stares Triflik is grabbed and shoved in one of the sarcophagi in the temple, there's no chance of him actually lifting the stone lid, it took three PCs to haul it in to place.

After a good rest, and after Hoyt is much recovered, the PCs requestion him, Hoyt however is still very much aware of the things that he has done- the PCs however convince him they can help, that they will take him back with them to Fallcrest and find a cure for him- he clings to this hope.

The PCs get to hear the end of Hoyt's sentence, interrupted when the Goblins invaded, there's a Dragon in Kiris, Hoyt's not sure but he thinks the creature lairs near the Baths.

The PCs bathe and clean their wounds, they're all about 50% (or slightly more) through their Healing Surges, time to press on. Hoyt is left food, and instructions- if he has to leave this place (the temple) then he should return here as soon as he can- the PCs will be back for him.

And so a little while later the PCs make the short-ish dash across the road and to the Baths, after first checking the way is clear. It all goes well...

Except for Jeb, who again ends up sprawled in the road, as he tries to rise he looks up and spots in a ruined building nearby a bunch of Kobolds- several heavily armoured, they're drawing weapons. However the day is saved, Rogar covers his face with the hood of his cloak, draws out Triflik's Blade and rushes into the road, delivers a kick to the sprawling Jeb, and screams at him 'slave, get up', he snarls. The Kobolds think better of messing with Triflik- they scarper, as do Rogar and Jeb, the PCs get across and to the Baths.

Next time- The Perception Check.


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 2, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Bit rich coming from a guy who two sessions past was carving out the eyes of Kobolds, I know we haven't got to that bit yet with the write up but...
> 
> Not exactly Mr. Nice-Guy the Elven Avenger of the Lady of Death.
> 
> Goonalan




Oh, don't get me wrong, Maldor isn't nice, he just wants to be clean and he hates bugs, insects, etc. When it comes to killing someone or carving out the eyes of (dead, may I add) kobolds he has no problem, that is perfectly acceptable.

And in defense of my character. The eye-carving incident was a brilliant plan to blame the orcs for our doings. And I do believe brilliant was the exact word used by our DM.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 4, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 5 Part 3

The PCs take a good look around the Baths, actually they roll a bunch of 10's and spot little, except for Maldor, who conjures a '26' on his Perception check while looking around the ruined tower to the south-east. Which is one more (DC 25) than he needs to spot the very well hidden trapdoor.

Damn him!




Jeb climbs a tree- because he can.

Rogar and Maldor open the trapdoor and then lead the other PCs down a short flight of stairs and into the dark, Jeb however decides to remain in his tree- to keep watch, a minute or so passes and the other PCs have not returned, he's feeling... something just moved.

'Wait for me', the Githyanki is back down the tree in a rush and racing for the trapdoor when three Bullywugs emerge from the water and throw javelins and/or themselves at him- there are more Bullywugs surfacing to join the hunt.

'Guys... Guys!'

Jeb makes it inside, just- slams the trapdoor shut and slides a bar across, safe at last... Phew. He's back to bloodied- his usual state.

He follows a short passage in to a larger lit cavern, the other PCs are stood like statues peering at something in the chamber, he strains to see over and/or around them.




'It's a Dragon', Rogar states...

Alas in the short session the PCs only gain enough XP to put them a little over 900, so session 6 will be the one in which they make the great leap forward, to be honest the slower the better for me- I'm loving the new style of play, much more roleplaying, and a lot more thoughtful than the previous campaign.

Next Time- Session 6- It's a Dragon.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 5, 2011)

Rogar's diary for the above session-

<session 05>

They came from the north, south and west.  I took the west door, Jeb went south and Resolute went north (although Maldor pushed past him and into the goblins).  I was hoping the goblins would juat change into our fists/feet/axes, but half of them had crappy shortbows as well.  Still, took down two of them quickly and think I heard another one or two squeak out to the north.

Three more goblins assiled me, but I got away with just scratches, they where not so lucky; got close to the 1st two and the third thought he was safe at the back.  No more comming from that direction, so I moved down to assist Jeb.

The goblin leader (who we later learned was named 'Triffick' or similar) had snuck out of one of the broken windows; and now snuck back in, to try and backstab Jeb!

This is where things went from bad to worse.  Hoyt was clearly angry and scared by the sudden attack, the exposure to the goblins he had hid from... but turns out there was more to Hoyt's secrets.  Hoyt schreeched (squeaked?) and shifted into a man-sized human/rat hybrid!  To make matters worse he lost his mind in the change, stabbing both Neb and Drake before trying to escape.

I still hate rats.

I say trying to escape, as both Resolute and Maldor broke off from the goblins and chased Hoyt down.

Me and Jeb take on Triffick and the remaining goblins, cracking skulls and blasting with waves of force.  The goblins do prove to be shifty foes and it takes longer than we hoped to mop them up.  This means we can't help with Hoyt, who manages to scuttle past Maldor and Resolute, and try to run again, this time squeezing out of a broken window.  Maldor can't let anyone get away from him (he's like a terrier) but Resolute can't keep up, so he helps us pummel goblins.  It looked like Hoyt was going to get away, but there was a timely and strange distraction as the 'Inn of the Tallest Fir', the town's central tavern... exploded.

How and why are completly unknown!  Just BOOM! then debris and goblins flying everywhere.  Luckily, two tallfolk rushing about was small potatoes compared to this, and Maldor/Neb are able to stop Hoyt from running with a combination of illusion magic, battlefield diplomacy and the flat of an axe(!) they manage to keep Hoyt from running, get him humanish again and get inside before they get spotted.

Inside, I drop Triffick with a sharp blow to the solar plexus (so we can talk to him later), grab his shiny silver dagger before it hits the floor (didn't I mention that?  impressivly silver) and the last goblin meets resolute a moment later.

All in all, a very eventful couple of minutes!  Could have gone horribly wrong if the tavern hadn't exploded (there's a line I never thought I would write!), but the big chaos from that hid the little chaos from your fight.

Resolute puts the fear of Resolute into Triffick and he quickly becomes quite responsive to our questions, we learn:

- The procession at night was the arrival of the "Severed Eye Orcs" a known group of extra-evil Orcish mercs.  Not known why they are here, but we do know that they take severed eyes as trophies, both from their enemies and weak allies!
- Hu-Jat met the Orcs, is he still in change?
- No sightings or even rumors of dragons
- Hoyt is a … Wererat!   We figured that, but not that Rat-Hoyt has been stealing and eating goblin children.  Eww.  Hoyt, crying, confirmed this
- Wolf-Goblins (just Goblins who ride wolves, phew) have claimed the stables

We can’t think of anything else to ask Triffick and Hoyt points out that there is a heavy sarcoghicous stone coffin here, the Goblin has no chance to lift that on his own.  We stow him there, in case we think up any more questions.

Hoyt wants to talk, but only really has a couple of useful things to say.
- He is a Wererat, infected by a big rat in the other temple (didn’t say it’s size, guessing ‘tiny’/cat sized).  He hasn’t fully turned yet and wants to be free of the condition.
- He lacks full control in his hybrid form, and has done terrible things.
- He hasn’t seen it directly, but has seen clear signs that... A Dragon (Brass or Gold?) is active in the area.  I want to disbelive it... but he says he found Dragonscales.  He thinks the Dragon might be at the old baths or somewhere grand.

Hoyt seemed to think that we would leave him here to his fate, that we would hate him for his curse.  He was pleased when we said we would do whatever we could to help him, and how Treona may know a cure.  As we kept a close watch and rested for a little while, I split some of my rations and the last of my slow-roast deer with Hoyt.

Still think you should know someone before you eat with them.  But what do I know?  My response to giant spiders is to punch them.

Hoyt stays at the temple and we sneak off the baths!  The snow is still present, but not falling.  There is more activity due to the exploded inn (how will be find out what happened?  maybe we can explore it at night?  Why would they guard it?) but luckly that was also a persistant distraction.  Anyway, just a couple of quick hops between buildings, then across the street; easy right?  … How do you write a ‘sigh’ anyway?

The first part goes well, although ?Maldor/Drake? slips and Resolute steps up to carry him to cover.  I act as rear-guard and sweep the snow to keep out path hidden.  The road has isn’t own problems; again Maldor slips in the worst possible place, right in the middle of the road and this time it’s in sight of a small building.  A Kobold-occupied building!  There is little time to act, so I try something risky.  I make sure my hood is up, then rush out to Maldor and speak loudly in Goblin, then Common, acting like I’m a Goblin leader and Maldor is a slave.  I figured that the Kobolds wouldn’t want to mess with a Goblin powerful enough to keep slaves and it seemed to work, they left us alone as we traveled the rest of the way to the baths...

Forgot something before, Triffick’s dagger!  Oh it’s a shiny one all right; silver plated blade, crossguard and pommel, full tang, fine braid on the grip.  This weapon in the hands of a goblin was a crime.  Still, it’s not a great use to us either.  Only me, Jeb and Resolute can use it, but Jeb prefers his well-practiced longsword, Resolute prefers his gauntlets for grabbing and I prefer my sling for the range.  Jeb takes it for now, but I think it’s something we will try and sell later date.

So, the bathes.  Quite a sight!  A large pond pool of clear-ish water, surrounded by artful stone walls and apparently fed by hot underground springs.  I’m sure how that works, but’s now isn’t the time to be asking about odd geology.  There is still the danger of being spotted, so we keep low and head to a small ruined tower that stands at the edge of the pool.  It provides some good cover and an unknown prize:  Maldor notices a well hidden trapdoor, concealed within the stones!  It took a lucky moment, trained eyes and that special elven something, but he spotted it.  Now, lets see what’s down the hole...

<notes>
Jeb hangs back, get bullywugged and flees to follow.
face-to-face with...
</notes>


----------



## Badgerish (Jan 5, 2011)

DRAGONS!

I've always loved Dragons.  Loved the concept, the totally alien creatures that yet speak like us.  Loved the challenge, for Dragons should be stronger than the fighter, smarter than the wizard, wiser than the cleric and quicker than the rogue.

This Dragon was... sufficient (and Skype makes it difficult to totally talk over people and yet still have both heard, so the players and Dragon had to take turns to speak more than they would face-to-face).


I was surprised, scared and engaged by Hoyt the wererat.  It was unexpected, yet explained so much.  Scared that a dangerous melee-fighter was suddenly loose in the middle on our lines.  Engaged in how Hoyt clearly had terrible things happen to him, yet was still within the limits of understanding, all the party wanted to help him, not to kill him and get him out of the way.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 5, 2011)

Badgerish said:


> DRAGONS!
> 
> I've always loved Dragons.  Loved the concept, the totally alien creatures that yet speak like us.  Loved the challenge, for Dragons should be stronger than the fighter, smarter than the wizard, wiser than the cleric and quicker than the rogue.
> 
> ...




I tried to play the dragon as a powerful and yet reasonable controlling element, he lead the conversation, asked each PC in turn various questions, and insisted they answer truthfully- at first the PCs were relcutant to divulge their mission. I didn't make an Insight check I just presumed the Dragon could see through the PCs half-truths. 

To be fair the PCs very quickly realised that not telling the truth, the whole truth, would just be the wrong thing to do- the Dragon Channoa has been stuck in Kiris for the last 8 months or so- guardian of the Slaying Stone. The PCs turning up is an ideal opportunity for it to get out of the ruined town and get on with other things- it was happy to see the PCs, and hopeful that they would prove themselves capable of taking care of the Slaying Stone.

The Dragon also has another secret, not one I'm going to reveal now of course...

Hoyt, as I stated in one of the previous write-ups was played as a sympathetic character, his backstory tailored to present the PCs with an ethical dilemma- Wererat but a good man, with a desire to do the right thing- and still faithful to idea of seeing Kiris Dahn made anew, but better...

Seems I did okay with Hoyt.

In different circumstances Channoa, the Dragon, may of course behave in a different way.

PDR


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Maldor can't let anyone get away from him (he's like a terrier) but Resolute can't keep up, so he helps us pummel goblins.




I know that it is actually Badgerish (or is it actually Rogarr) I'm quoting but you put the post up Goonalan, so I'm quoting you instead.

This is where I'm having difficulty once I put my Oath of Enmity on someone it wouldn't be logical to let them escape. I know I don't have to chase after them, but as and avenger it seems logical to do so (good role-play). In this case we truly wanted to keep up with Hoyt (for his own good naturally) so even if I didn't put my oath on him, I would've chased him down, but like Rogar said: Maldor can't let anyone get away from him.

On a different note, I too was super excited about the dragon. Maldor the cold and cool-headed Avenger of Lady of Death couldn't help himself but stare with an open mouth at the dragon for full 3 rounds or so, before he composed himself and talked back. It is just that dragons deserve respect, and we as players, should role-play our characters to show that proper respect is given to the amazing creatures that they are.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 6, 2011)

Session 6- where the PCs chat to the Dragon.

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 6 Part 1

Formal introductions begin, the (Brass) Dragon is not as angry as the PCs thought he would be, the creature, who introduces himself as Channoa, wants first and foremost to know who the PCs are.

This is the first part of a two part Skill Challenge, as per the Module, I wrote out the challenge as per the previous overt Skill Challenges, however I didn't send it to the PCs as... well, it just worked- the Dragon asked lots of questions, enquiring of each PC their motivations for their actions et al, and the players responded- very well (eventually- see below). It just flowed, clearly there are moments when invisible Skill Challenges are the order of the day.

I did however make it clear that should the PCs offend the Dragon then there would be consequences, depending on just how insulted Channoa felt. At first the PCs prevaricated a while- trying not to mention the Slaying Stone, or Treona, the Dragon warned them once (their Bluff rolls were only so-so) and... It went like a dream, each of the players making a little speech and associated rolls, backing each other up, explaining their adventures to date, their quest and patron- Channoa was soon convinced that the PCs were a trustworthy crowd.  

During the discussion several PCs note, that the chamber is cramped for such a Lordly creature, which makes Channoa smirk. They also observe that many of the items in the lair are half-finished Magic Items, Masterwork items prepared for enchanting- yet more clues.

Channoa reveals that he has been stuck in this squalid hole for quite sometime, his task to protect the Slaying Stone, somewhat humbled by his surroundings he wishes to pass over his duty (and the Slaying Stone) to someone capable of seeing the thing destroyed- the PCs brighten a little. He further explains that as the Guardian of the Stone he has had to creep about the ruined town in an effort to avoid confronting the Goblins- there are after all several hundred of them in Gorizbadd. He cannot leave until his task has been complete, and thus the PCs arrival is a blessing, and yet...

The Skill Challenge, and Channoa's test is not complete, 'one way to defeat an army is to cut of its head', the Dragon states, and goes on to explain that without the necessary leader types the Goblins and Kobolds could perhaps be ousted from Kiris Dahn, the PCs task then is to accomplish this.

In practical terms this means, Channoa explains-

The death of Hu-Jat the Gorizbadd Goblin Commander, actually Hu-Jat is a Hobgoblin, the creature is located in the ruin of the Kiris Mansion, he is not alone however.

The death of Boontah; Boontah the Maniac guards the Gorizbadd Town Gate, along with a gang of frenzied Goblin followers. Boontah is an extremely violent Goblin Champion, not bright, but incredibly strong- Channoa fears that should Hu-Jat be killed then Boontah would simply take control, and things would get worse in the ruined town.

Lastly, and the least important task, the Kobold leader, called Speelock, must be either killed or persuaded to leave the town with his ragged Kobold camp. He is sometimes to be found in the Trade District; he, like all of his Kobold followers, is a master scavenger.

Channoa insists that the first two tasks be completed, other than a little more information he has little else to offer, the PCs soon wear out there welcome and are told to be about their business, and thus they emerge from the Dragon's lair and back into the ruined town.

They have a plan, although not too many Healing Surges left.

Next time- The PCs call on Boontah the Maniac.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 7, 2011)

A letter from Drake to his Mum, possibly written while in the Dragon's lair.

Mum,

Today was the longest day of my life; it feels like a year has gone by since I last wrote. I'll do my best to recall all of the day's events but I apologise if I leave something out; some things are perhaps best not remembered. 

The day started early (a lot earlier than I'm used to) and we mapped out our plan; during the night I spotted a procession entering the Library and, as we were also asked to investigate the library's basement, we made our way there first. Inside we came across a group of Goblins and a fight broke out. It was one thing fighting wolves; I had practice with defending myself against such creatures. However, to fight against sentient beings such as Goblins? It was an altogether unreal experience. At first I was somewhat afraid to inflict harm upon these people but I soon noticed that I would be screwed if I didn't at least defend myself.

It was tough but we eventually overpowered our adversaries. Their leader (a polite mage named Rort) gave himself up once we vanquished his underlings. He was genuinely apologetic and was willing to give up any information he had, so I persuaded my peers to leave him in the vault (with provisions) until we had finished our search. I later learnt that my friends stabbed both Rort and I in the back. Fortunately for myself it was only figuratively though their betrayal still hurts. As I sit here writing this letter I can't help but wonder who I'm really travelling with and why; are these really the "good guys"? Don't worry though Mum, even if they are capable of evil I do not think they would put me in danger so easily; they need me after all.

Prior to Rort's demise he informed me of a secret passage down to the basement of the library. I happily shared this information with my peers and we descended the steps to the bottom. On the way we were attacked by two groups of frog-like creatures though, of course, we managed to overcome them each time. Finally, at the bottom we came across a locked door. Have you ever noticed how small events can repeat themselves? Well, just like yesterday, one of the mages was wiped off his feet by a flood of mud that came bursting through the door and, just like yesterday, Resolute saved him. Inside the room we waded through mud, fought off some weird mud-like men and retrieved (what we assumed) was one of Treona's artefacts.

Having completed one of Treona's tasks we set off towards the temples in search of the slaying stone. We first arrived at a temple devoted to Pelor; I'm sorry to say that the place was in ruin. So much so that we had to fight off a horde of rats and stirges that had taken up residence. It was obvious that there was nothing in here for us so, after a prayer, we left and headed towards the temple of Sehanine.

Inside this comparatively untouched temple we found and befriended Kiris Hoyt, son of the Petreus Hoyt who founded this village. I won't tire you with the history of the village (as this letter is so long already) but in conversation we did learn that the village was abandoned 8 months ago and Kiris was left behind to fend for himself. He also gave us a fair bit of information about the squatters in this village.

Unfortunately, during our discourse we were attacked by a group of Goblins while simultaneously Kiris transformed into a beastly were-rat. After the Goblins were defeated their leader, Trifik, gave himself up and Kiris returned to normal. During Trifik's interrogation (for which I made myself absent) we learnt of their leader, his pet Drake and a group of Orcs that recently entered the village for some yet-unknown purpose. Neither party knew the location of the slaying stone and it was clearly not in the temple, so we set out once again through the village. During this we stumbled upon an underground lair and, much to our astonishment, it was guarded by a bronze dragon. Have you ever seen a dragon, Mum? It was amazing and beautiful. It confessed to being the guardian of the slaying stone and offered it to us if we proved our worth. In order to do so we must take care of the Goblin & Kobold leadership.

I have so much more to tell you but my eyes grow heavy, I hope to write more in the morning.

I would have slept like a log if not for the worries on my mind; primarily who I am adventuring with? I'm not sure I would have so boldly taken up this venture if I'd known their evil intentions.

Anyway, it was a long few battles but we managed to take down the leadership of the Kobolds and defeat the second-in-command of the Goblins. Today, I think we're planning on taking down the big chief himself. I'm not entirely comfortable with all this slaying but I'm focusing on the end goal; the retrieval and destruction of the slaying stone.

I hope I'm able to write again soon.

Drake


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 8, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 6 Part 2

First step of the plan is get themselves over to the town gates, Boontah's empire, again we use the extended Skill Challenge- Keeping Hidden in Kiris, this time all goes smoothly, the PCs pick an ideal route (see map below), and choose discomfort over danger- wading down the shallows of the river below the bank.




The cold route.

They get to the ruined gate with little fuss, the weather they note is milder, the snow starting to melt, it's approx. midday and with a weak sun on their backs they scope out the gates.

At first there's not a lot to be seen- some fires burning a little way in, the sounds of Goblins doing gobliny things, a gruff voice (obviously Boontah) barking orders every now and then.

Rogar creeps forward a little and spots a few Goblins, one of them wearing only strips of leather, although wielding a battleaxe almost as big as he is- the Goblin looks- crazed, most odd. The Halfling sneaks back and a half-plan is hatched.

A few moments later Drake (of all people) strides forward, a Goblin spots him, shouts a warning and then... Drake asks the creature for directions, and perhaps to trade!

The Goblin is a little... confused, especially as the young Priest of Pelor rolls a 22 Diplomacy check. Which leaves the Goblin somewhat disarmed by the bedraggled Human- he shrugs forlornly- wishing he did have something to trade with the young man. Two more Goblins join their comrade, and wonder why they're not attacking the lone stranger, that's when Rogar strikes from hiding- his Steel Wind catches two of the creatures, and kills them both dead, while his Ironsoul Flurry (with Sling) does for the third.

The entire manoeuvre is accomplished in silence, just the thunk of a sling bullet against Goblin cranium.

Jack (Drake) comments in the chat window-

'Wasn't aware you were an Assassin.' 

Simon (Rogar) answers-

'Neither was I.'

Having thinned the crowd a little the PCs do their best to move closer, but are spotted soon after, it kicks off.




Boontah and his maniac friends.

As Bob (Maldor) commented in the chat window-

'We found the bastard.'

Hmm... Let's see how Maldor fares in this fight.

The two sides clash, a few Minions get hosed and one of the Goblin Cutthroats (Tixter) is quickly Bloodied and on last legs, then Boontah steps up and...

Dizzy Goblin Strike, spins around in a circle with Fhis lail, and makes contact with the Elven Avenger- Maldor, bloodying him- the attack also knocks Maldor back, Boontah swiftly follows up and stabs Maldor again, for 16 damage- and Maldor's on 0 HP and Dying.

Welcome to Boontah, the PCs take a collective breath.

Bob's (Maldor) screams in chat-

'MEDIC!!!!!' 

And then he relaxes into unconsciousness.

The PCs pile on the hurt, almost all of it aimed at Boontah, soon enough the creature is bloodied, but not before Resolute, Jeb and Rogar have taken one, some or many wounds each.

Soon after Drake does the business and Maldor is up and about his business-

'Thank you Drake... That was close!' 

Although still very bloodied, to make matters worse Jeb takes a good hit, with Combat Advantage, from a Cutthroat and is also very bloodied.

Rogar takes down several more Minions, all of which have been rolling high and hitting in the previous rounds. Maldor meanwhile chops at Boontah, the Goblin Maniac Champion is now down to only one-third of his starting health, and with Drake's Astral Seal on Boontah, Maldor regains 9 HP and is back on the healthy side of things.

'Thanks again Drake.'

Bob (Maldor) adds to chat, and giggles a little.

It's at this point that Unholy Jeff and Terrible Bobby (both Goblin Acolytes of Maglubiyet) wade in with their Maglubiyet's Fists Powers, double attacks, and several hits- at the end of which all of the PCs except Drake are Bloodied, several of them down to single digit HP.

Oh and Terrible Bobby is leading a smaller group of Goblins in a pincer style movement, they attack the PCs from the rear, which catches all of the players off guard, and leaves their soft-underbelly (Neb & Drake) exposed.




If you look closely you can see the PCs soft-underbelly, although... why would you want to?

Which conjures the following exchange on chat-

'TPK!'

From Bob (Maldor), who's feeling a little fragile having been taken down once already, followed by-

'Looks like it.' 

From Zoran (Jeb), the Serbs are running scared, and I'm grinning like a chimp.

And then Boontah gets into the middle of four PCs, including Drake and goes again for Dizzy Goblin Strike, and misses all of them except Resolute, who takes a measly 4 HP damage. His secondary attack misses again. He Action Points and barely scratches Resolute again- bugger.

Resolute retaliates, and in style, and Boontah is now looking a little crestfallen.

Meanwhile Neb has taken a pounding and is down to just 4 HP, with Goblins closing in- Drake saves him with a Healing Word just in time, and Jeb jumps into the fight to defend the Wizard, who is also Immobilised and cannot get away.

As Christer (Neb) put it in chat-

'Heeeeealing!' 

Which is succinct and to the point.

Boontah, now also subject to Drake's Exacting Utterance (Vulnerability 5 & 5 Temp HP to those that Hit him), is quickly taken down thanks to 15 HP damage from Rogar, 13 HP from Maldor and to finish him a Magic Missile from Neb for 12 HP, all of which benefited massively from Drake's Power.

As Zoran (Jeb) wrote in chat-

'Drake MVP!'

The fight however is not over, Rogar is down to 1 HP remaining and in pursuit of a fleeing Terrible Bobby, all the other Goblins left standing are likewise beating feet.

Bob in chat-

'Damn it they're running... We need to cut them off.'

Which is exactly what they do, barely missing in the next round or so, Terrible Bobby is the last to fall, the Goblin fleeing out of Gorizbadd and back in to the wild- again, it's Neb's Magic Missile that finishes the creature (as with Boontah- this will become a theme- keep reading).

And it's over.

And it was titanic to play at the time- real threat and menace, and only a Level 2 Encounter, actually I stole the encounter from Dungeon 177 'Eyes in the Forest', obviously I fiddled with it a bit- adjusted levels and made room for the MM3 damage, added a few more critters, and swapped out the Goblin Blackblades for Cutthroats, which I had MM3 adjusted stats for, unlike the Blackblades.

Encounter Level 2- Goblin Thorns (Level 1 Minion Artillery) x4, Goblin Crazies (Level 2 Minion Brute) x4, Goblin Cutthroats (Level 1 Skirmisher) x2, Goblin Acolytes of Maglubiyet (Level 1 Controller) x2 & Boontah the Maniac (Level 2 Elite Brute). You really should check out a few of their powers, for some reason the Thorns target Reflex with their Basic Missile, the Goblin Crazies have Crazed Charge, which is just... crazy,

Some notes-

Excellent play at the start from the PCs to draw a few of the critters out, I want to encourage this sort of thing so fogged the bad guys a little bit so that the PCs could have their fun.

The PCs were not prepared for Boontah, if he had connected more often then... as it was he was doing 25+ damage every turn (except those in which he just missed everything- high damage vs low to hit). Maldor was shocked when he took 27 damage in his second turn, he'd already taken a hit or two from a Minion and then Boontah strolled up and sat the Avenger down.

I enjoyed the Acolytes of M, on one round, when the secondary group of Goblins arrived they hit with three of their four Fist of M attacks and everything teetered on the brink for a moment.

Rogar got left alone with about three or four enemies at one point, although two of them were Minions, the next round or so they all hit and suddenly he was on 1 HP, priceless.

Neb has one spell (I think) that's not a Burst or a Blast- Magic Missile. When he hits with the Area Effects he seems to hit hard, however he misses quite a lot too. He needs to get the Staff of Earthen Might fixed for his extra +1 To Hit and Damage.

Remarkable how few criticals there have been so far, I remember two only from the PCs and maybe double that from the bad guys, although two of those were Minions, that's in 6 sessions of play.

A drag out fight that kept the PCs guessing- excellent.

The PCs quickly search the bodies of the fallen, and then dump them all in the river- Boontah has some +1 Scale Armour, which, after a visit to a good armourer (to re-size it) will become Resolute's.
Other than that a few gold and another pair of Healing Potions, the PCs tidy up as best they can, check the area and generally take a short rest- they're all low on Healing Surges, Resolute has three, the rest one (mostly) or two.

Thereafter they argue about what should come next, the group are certain that need to take an extended rest the split is between those that wish to return to the farm house to do so, and those that say the Kiris Library is the place. Obviously from where they are the farm house is much closer and entails almost no effort, the Library however, while probably safer, is a riskier journey.

The discussion rumbles on, and I sit here like a plum listening to it, hoping sometime soon they'll come to a decision.

But they don't...

So I take matters into my own hands.

“Ahem, give Stone here...”

So speaketh the seven foot tall Orc with the huge axe- Krayd, the Butcher.

The PCs turn around to see four Severed Eye Orcs facing them, a little over thirty feet away, the creatures are huge (actually medium sized) but each is at least six and a half feet tall and 200 lbs of corded muscle. 

The PCs are lost for words, and still very short on Healing Surges. This will be their eighth combat encounter today.

Next Time- More Violence.


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 8, 2011)

*About the fight*

It was an epic fight, well I guess it was a heroic fight since we were only 1st level, but you know what I mean.

It was awesome. Goblins coming in on all sides. For a moment I was scared. I (Maldor) usually go for the big nasty leader so my life is in constant jeopardy. But Boontah was dealing out crazy amounts of damage (for a 2nd level encounter at least). 

Last time we played as a group, our PCs were just hitting Paragon level and we were just too powerful. No matter what Goonalan would throw at us, we would laugh at it. That is the main reason we stopped playing DM just grew bored. This time there is a recurring sense that my life is in danger and that makes it much better, makes it interesting. Last time we played I knew my wizard would live to fight another day, now I've already made 2 back-up characters.

But back to the fight. As Zoran said our cleric is without a doubt our MVP, always, which usually is the case with clerics, but Drake is crazy good at healing, and we need it, all the time. Without him this and a few other encounters would have been a TPK. Last time we played (this is a bit of a spoiler, since Goonalan hasn't posted what happened last time yet) Drake went down on negative HP. All other PC rushed to his side taking AoO on route just to get him back to his feet, knowing that if we don't we are all dead. (end spoiler)

In this fight, I especially liked (or perhaps disliked) how they kept coming from all sides, even from rocks behind us that seemed impassable to us (that's what we get for assuming stuff). And after we finally killed them all and took a short rest to gather our thoughts... Bloody orcs appear. 

Damn you Goonalan!


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 10, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 6 Part 3

The PCs are faced with their first encounter with the Severed Eye Orcs, who have been searching for them since their arrival in Gorizbadd, what's more Krayd, the Butcher, is the Severed Eye Orc Champion, a seven foot tall mound of muscle with a massive axe.




Severed Eye Orcs, giving evil humanoids everywhere a bad name.

Krayd charges in and in the opening axe whirl- action point- axe whirl leaves Rogar and Neb both bloodied, it gets nasty very quickly. A scrum of melee with Neb and Drake on the outside looking to find ways to make their spells count, a round or so later and one of the Orc Drudge Minions has fallen, Krayd has taken 20-something damage and Rogar has just a handful of hit points left.

Then Drake steps in and action points back- heals Neb, he can't get to Rogar, and drops Astral Seal and Exacting Utterance on Krayd, leaving the Severed Eye Orc Champion- Vulnerable 5, -2 on all defences, 5 Temp HP to any that Hit, and regain 9 HP for the first to hit.

Rogar is of course the first to connect, and delivers over forty damage (with three attacks including action point & Flurry), the Halfling is also back on 20 or so hit points (including Temps).

Krayd is suddenly bloodied, and my smile is fast fading.

Still Krayd is a Solo (with a few Minion friends), the Severed Eye Orc wades in and axe whirl- action point- axe whirl (sounds familiar), the result of which is Rogar back down to a handful of hit points, the same for Neb, who some how ended up too close to the fracas) while Maldor is again unconscious (-6 HP & dying). Deja vu anyone?

Neb back peddles out of the action and magic missile- action point- magic missile, and with the 5 vulnerability that's 24 more points of damage to Krayd without rolling a dice in anger, and a few temp hit points to bolster the Wizard's meagre total.

Maldor fails a Death Save- our first of the campaign. Strike One!

Jeb wades in and makes something like six attacks (sword bursts with action point), and hits once, and that more of a tickle than a solid blow, another Minion falls- the Gith looks a little peeved.

Drake however is again to the rescue with Healer's Mercy- Rogar and Neb are no longer bloodied, and Maldor opens his eyes.

Resolute and Rogar pile into Krayd, neither misses, and the giant Severed Eye Orc is swaying, and on 7 HP. The last Minion is also taken out.

And to add insult to injury, Neb steps up (again), and fires (yet another) Magic Missile into Krayd who, after a last swipe (Savage Demise) and miss, falls down dead.

The PCs grab the Orcs money, drag yet more bodies down to the river, and count themselves fortunate- at the end of the fight most PCs have none or one Healing Surge left, except for Jeb with two. They're all also badly wounded, some only just over bloodied- they need rest.

'The Library it is then...”

So that's agreed- but for next time.

Another excellent encounter, a good Solo that with a few Minions (with Savage Demise for the free attack) really made a mess of the PCs. Only a Level 1 Encounter, you've got to like that- Severed Eye Orc Drudge (Level 4 Minion) x3 & Krayd the Butcher (Level 1 Solo Brute).

Some notes-

An excellent Solo, I didn't care what damage Krayd was taking my job was to just park her in the thick of it and do as much damage as possible, and action point every round for the first two rounds- there was no way she was going down without having done everything she could to make a mess of the PCs.

Savage Demise- wonderful, even though I only hit once with it, I still enjoy the possibilities. One day it's going to come good, and when it does.

The PCs helped me out by bunching up- they were all going for the same guy so... Although what Neb was doing in the thick of it, Erathis only knows.

Again Maldor got singled out, unintentionally- two axe whirls and he got hit both times, I followed up with a Brutal Kick on him (Minor) and hey Presto!

Drake really can dish out the healing, and undermine a big bad guy- Exacting Utterance and Astral Seal make it easy for a round for the PCs to do big damage, and recover health. Bastard.

Still an incredibly dirty and violent fracas, another winner.

And so endeth the sixth session of play, with the PCs battered and bruised, they need desperately to find shelter (the Kiris Library).

They're all also well into enough XP for Level 2- bring on the Extended Rest.

Next time- No rest for the wicked (mwa-ha-ha-etc).

Maldor has the last word, this from the chat window-

'And I almost died... twice! I think it's time to make that back-up character.'


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 11, 2011)

This from Rogar's diary for Session 6.

You know how things are never as bad as they seem... I’m feeling that big time.  Hoyt spoke of Dragons... I mean, DRAGONS!  Giant flying intelligent fire-breathing armoured killing machines.

His name is ‘Channoa’ (Chan-oa), the Brass Dragon.  His is the guardian of Kiris Dahn, the guardian of the last Slaying Stone.  He also seems like a nice guy when you get to know him...

So, we (apart from Jeb) crept down this short corridor, there was a tiny amount of light from the trapdoor, and some light from something ahead.  We turned the corner and saw a few important things:  Some eternal torches, a whole heap of shields, as whole heap of weapons (mostly axes?) and a 12’ long Brass Dragon.  He seemed displeased.

So, the Dragon didn’t blast us with fire and atack us, instead it loomed over us and demanded answers to questions partly relevant and partly execessive.  ?he? is the guardian of this place.  Of Kiris Dahn, of the last Slaying Stone.  It was in the library, in the secret room; Channoa brought it here to protect it.  The Severed Eye Orcs apparently also know of the stone and are seeking it, this worries Channoa and he seems to want to give up the stone, but we need to prove ourselves to him: 

Kill - Hu-jat and his rage drake.  Fight him inside his lair, where his drake’s speed won’t help.
Kill - Boon-tah (the manic), he would be the new leader if Hu-jat falls.  He guards the the bridge.
Get rid of - Speelock the kobold leader.  He is in the trade quarter, searching for something.
- Speelock could well leave on his own, so he isn’t a priority, also he doesn’t need to die, just to be gone.  I wonder what he is searching for.

Oh, and the Slaying stone?  It’s the size of a slingstone and engraved.  I wonder... no, it’s not my place.

Channoa also tells us one more thing, something that is most importantl.  The goblins are strongly fragmented into groups and rarely interact with each other.  If we strike quickly enough, we should be able to take down the goblins leaders without the others noticing.  Got to keep a watch for any runners, no time for second thoughts.

Someone asks the Dragon if we can rest in his lair for a few hours (seems reaching for me) and we are told yes but really no.  Also, we are really unsure about how Channoa is leaving his lair... the tunnel is just large enough, but show no signs of such a creature squeezing though, and there are no other apparent exits.

We creep out onto the surface, but the Bullywugs are hidden again and cause us no problems.  I lead the group to the bridge, going the long way round by the river.  Safer and saves us time, given how we could move faster for almost all of the trip.  It all goes great until we get to the bridge itself.  It’s the hard part and any screwup could cause everything to go wrong, so accordingly, me and Resolute almost screwup.  I think I’ve been spotted and have to drop prone in a tiny bit of cover, and Resolute can’t make it past the gap and gets a little seperated from us.  Strangely, Drake creates a simple distraction for me to get away and we are all ready.

Drake surprises us again by taking a risk and wandering into sight of the goblins... and acting like a very, very, very lost trader (or more accurately the trader’s son who thinks he’s a trader, you know the type).  Still, the goblins must know  the type too, and three of them move out of sight of the others; it’s over in a second.  No time for hesitation on the edge.  We move the bodies away and try the same thing again.. doesn’t work.

Ha, thought if Drake could do it, then I would stand a chance; but when I grabbed a goblin bow, raised my hood and squarked in goblintounge about how ‘we’ had taken down an easy target and wanted to share the loot with the boss... the boss turned up and said “Oi, who’s that halfling in a cloak?”

Serves me right for acting out of my place.  And serves them right for attacking us; serves them right for being goblins and brigands I guess.

So, they swarm forward.  Their leader, Boontah, was damned impressive for a goblin, leaping about and swinging a flail taller than himself with erratic fury.  Still, between Jeb’s magic and Resolute’s mangling gauntlets he was put down before he could injure all of us.  Boontah was aided by 10 other goblins: 
two manics with great axes.  One was cut down easily, the other charged and struck Neb with so much force his heart exploded... the goblin’s heart that is!
four goblins with shortbows.  Taken down without much trouble.  One tried to run but got a slingstone in the back
two swashbuckling goblins, seems the best explanation, with their daggers and bucklers. 
two goblin acoltyes, now these where another issue.  They weilded battleaxes like the maniacs, but used them with more skill and less muscle, but their axes where not a problem, it was their magics!  They summoned surges of force to attack us and either hurl us 15’ or root us to the spot.  I got seperated from the group and one of them thought he had me at his mercy when he immosbilised me, but the silver dagger and my sling showed him that I was still deadly upto 50’ away.  His magics where draining though, I couldn’t have suffered through another one.  I must be ready for these enemies in the future, keep them controlled.

Still, although bloodied and battered, the goblins where all slain, even the one that fled over the bridge and away from Gorizzbad; couldn’t have him return and raise the alarm.

So, with Boontah and his maniacs taken down we have aprtly proved our worth to Channoa as well as giving us an easier (and dryer) way out of the town when we need it.  Also, we search the bodies to see if the goblins could do anything to help us out.  We find an okay haul of coins and Boontah’s scale armour, which seems to already have healed up the scratches and burns from the fight!  Clearly magical armour, but nothing I could use.  Still, Neb explains that common magic rituals could resize it to fit a human, so Resolute claims it and bundles it up until we can find a ritualist (Treona?  Channoa?  Someone in Fallcrest?)

We had certainly done good work today, but now we wanted to rest.  Again, our group’s lack of a clear leader was a problem and dithered in the road, unable to decide between holing up at the barn or returning to the library like I suggested.  Our conversation was rudely interupted byy a creature that could only be rude... an Orc!  6’6”+, bedecked in trophies and chainmail, and weilding an over-sized axe.  It saw us and there was no option other than to fight, as it’s first words where “WHERE IS THE STONE!?!”, in the shadow of this... beast, where three other orcs, smaller than the leader (but still going on twice my height!) and weilding greatclubs.  

Again, I tossed a bullet into my sling and … fluffed the shot.  When we are out of this goblin-infested place I simply must practice my shot; purhaps a shorter strap, It’s not like I need the range.  Anyway, the giant Orc charged forward with the otherd trailing behind her (yes, ‘her’, only realised afterwards and with giant Orcs who are trying to kill you, it doesn’t really matter).  This was a short and bloody fight, I praise Drake for a timely use of his magic to add weight to our attacks, it only lasted a little while but we all poured on the attacks and made good use of this ‘Exacting Utterance’ or whatever he called it.  There was a lot of fight in this giant Orc, her sweeping blows catching multiple people per attack, I will fairly say that I kept my distance and used my talents to strike her from outside her reach.  This wasn’t cowardly, this was simple common sence.

Surrounded and attacked from all sides, this orc, this ‘Kaeyd the Butcher’ fell, and while many of use had been struck with the damned axe, only Maldor had fallen, and Drake’s magic had brought him back fine.  The axe had no magic though, so it, Kaeyd and her orcs joined the goblins in the river; she had a decent pouch of gold though, so that was taken and we set off down the river and on the library...


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 12, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 7 Part 1

Just a note to say that this evenings session suffered from a myriad interruptions, that said it was December 23rd- family meals, work, significant others and some problems with Skype all made for a shorter stop-start session...

That said, time for some more of the same...

And the PCs are bruised and battered and desperately in need of an Extended Rest, Jeb has two Healing Surges left which makes him king of the hill, the rest have either one or zero; oh and everyone is wounded still.

Still, makes my job easier.

The PCs hot foot it, in cover back along the banks of the river to the farm house, not their ultimate destination remember- they're set on returning to the Kiris Library basement- to get as far away as they can from the Goblins and Kobolds of Gorizbadd, particularly as they've been very busy and except for Hu-Jat they're fairly certain that all the 'named' Goblins have been taken care of.

From the farm house its a short dash across the road to cover, and from there a much easier trek to the Library- Maldor is the first across, no problems, Rogar however... spots something.

The ruined farm house, the building the PCs are stood next to- there's a Kobold in the door way, smoking, and the sound of other Kobolds within- scavenging. Yes, that's right, they've been stood next a bunch of Kobolds for the last five minutes, a thin and broken wall is all that separates the two groups, and during this time your friendly DM has been rolling Perception checks for the Kobolds within, my best to date- a '4'.

Rogar whispers this news, and then dashes across the road to join Maldor.

Leaving the other four PCs with a decision to make- go for the run, or take care of the Kobolds within- Neb has an idea- one whispered conversation later and its nodded through. Neb will get close enough to see inside the ruined farm house- there are plenty of holes in the walls, then cast his Ghost Sound- the sound of money spilling out- the soft chink of minted coin, just loud enough he hopes to alert all of the Kobolds.

It's as good a plan as these guys are going to come up with, I rule that all he needs to do is make a half-decent Stealth check and the Kobolds will fall upon the unseen cache and squabble a good while, providing an ideal opportunity for the remaining four PCs to dash across the road.

Actually what I say regarding the Stealth check is- “don't roll a '1'”

So it was my fault then.

To be honest several of the players were already laughing before Christer (Neb) rolled... a '1'.




Kobolds- not what the PCs wanted for Christmas.

There's a squawk from inside the farm house, a Kobold wearing armour made of pots and pans with a soup tureen on his head points at Neb who is struggling to stand up on loose stone, and with his head poking through into the chamber.

The comedy continues as the four adventurers on this side of the road rush to block the front and back entrances of the farm house- they don't want any of the Kobolds to get out and raise the alarm, while the two PCs who are already on the other side of the street, some 150 feet away (thirty squares), have to double move- run just to get close.

The Kobold fight provides comedy and chaos, firstly the Kobold Guttersnipes, the ones with improvised armour, on taking a hit lose their armour- that is it falls apart leaving them mostly butt naked except for a lattice work of string and scraps of cloth from which hang a bunch of sacks of junk that they insist on hurling at the PCs.

The Dragonshield Kobolds however, with their Dirty Tactics Power, hit on three of their four possible attacks- soon enough Resolute is on 5 hit points and only the swift arrival of Drake on the scene- dashing from one side to the other (around the outside of the farm house) saves him.

The Guttersnipe Kobolds (the ones with the great armour) are soon beaten down, as are two of the four Dragonshields, with all of the PCs hovering just above or below Bloodied status. 

The two remaining Kobold Dragonshields cut and run, one climbing through a hole in the wall, he's chased down by half the group and eventually stopped in his tracks by... wouldn't you know it- a Magic Missile from Neb.

The other escaping Kobold evades several missiles, takes a few hits, and carries on running- screaming at the top of his lungs for help, Resolute, by dint of an Action Point dash catches up with him and flying tackles the little guy. The crush of the Human Brawler breaking the Kobold's neck as the pair collapse into the dirt.

The PCs have to make an emergency round of skill checks, to get back inside the farm house and under cover before any of the Kobolds in the Slums, about 250 yards away, spot them and come calling. I continued to use the Keeping Hidden in Kiris Skill Challenge from previous, however I upped all of the DCs to make things harder, it came as quite a shock when not one of the blighters failed their checks.

This was the PCs ninth encounter in a day, the actual run went a little like this-

DAY 3 
ENCOUNTERS LEVEL = 2-1-1-3-1-2-2-1-2; 
TOTAL ENCOUNTERS = 9; 
AVERAGE LEVEL 1.666 (+0.666).

Not bad for a bunch of first level characters, and I swear the damage is MM3 stylee, whisper this but slightly high if anything, I only picked up the Monster Vault a couple of days ago. When I flicked through I discovered I had been, if anything, been a little generous- nothing much just an extra +1 here and there in excess of the new MM3 damage. I decided however not to change things, so that's nine encounters in a row- all combat, although the Level 3 did also involve a simultaneous Skill Challenge (Close the Muddy Portal).

This Level 2 encounter comprised 3 Kobold Guttersnipes (Level 1 Artillery) & 4 Kobold Dragonshields (Level 2 Soldier).

Some notes-

The PCs quickly worked out that they had to block both exits, forgoing attacks to make double moves to get round to the far side to prevent the Kobolds from escaping- good work.

I played the Guttersnipes entirely for comedy, they ran about a lot, tried to hide- usually after flinging a sack full of crap at the PCs, they were just terrified and ill-prepared for combat.

I played the Dragonshields as the absolute opposites, they used good tactics, almost always avoiding Combat Advantage with their Dragonshield Tactics, they left PCs (move over) without anything to hit. And they used their Shifty ability to generate their own Combat Advantages- Resolute particularly suffered this way.

With just two to go (Dragonshields) I did everything I could to get them out of the farm house and back to their pals in the slums. If Resolute had failed his tackle then I figure the PCs would have had one more chance (Resolute's Mark) to stop the little guy- the alarm would have been raised and the PCs would be in trouble. 

Thirty minutes later, the coast clear, and the Kobold's bodies (now mutilated by Maldor in the style of the Severed Eye Orcs) are flung around the chamber to create that 'massacre' look. The Kobolds searched prior to this and a stash of gold coins found in one of the Guttersnipes many sacks. The PCs finally get across the road and to the Library, descend and take a well earned Extended Rest.

Next time- Gorizbadd bad.


----------



## cbermar (Jan 12, 2011)

Such a good idea and such a fine cantrip, but alas the dice was not with me that day. Typical... but then again, a wizard who sneaks around? Good to get rid of some filthy kobolds!


----------



## Badgerish (Jan 13, 2011)

Conan!  What is best in life?

*Eight plus encounter days!*

This is a wonderful flashback to the 1st day of the 'friday knights' our orginal group under Goonalan.  That time we had 10 encounters on our 1st day and it was great.

It takes the right situation and good writing to acheive 8+ encounter days, but it's worth it.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 14, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 7 Part 2

After an Extended Rest, and the PCs leveling up, session seven and Level 2, I like a nice slow progression particularly with a weekly game, and the players have proven themselves to be very consistent i.e. they mostly always show, I don't want to miss out on any of the good bits of the Heroic tier, particularly as in all my previous campaigns I've generally stalled mid-Paragon, I think 15th level is the highest I've ever been.

Which strangely rings true of 3.5, 3rd edition, Advanced et al- the highest level PC I can remember DM'ing was I think 17th level, that was in 3rd edition- I appear to always run out of steam at level 14+.

Anyway, the PCs are Level 2.

And rested, they however are not alone, after a light breakfast they sneak back up through the levels and... suddenly come to a halt, noises ahead- Rogar takes a look, there are a room full of Goblins smashing the place up, worse still the creatures seem to be heading down, this presents problems, actually it does nothing of the sort. The PCs manage to sneak back down and prepare an ambush, in the same chamber the Bullywugs ambushed them- same drill, almost.

Eventually the Goblins head down and... Get jumped.




Rogar starts the attack.

It's a massacre, a slightly prolonged massacre, but nevertheless. And when I say prolonged I don't mean with added grind- it's bloody and brutal. 

The Goblin Acolyte of Maglubiyet gets swarmed in the opening salvo and is dead six seconds into the fight, having not moved a muscle. The PCs thereafter mostly hit, which is fortunate, as the Goblins make a good job of hitting also. Rogar gets bloodied quickly, two Goblin Warriors concentrating on him- one in close combat, the other at a distance with javelin attacks with bonuses for Great Position. Rogar however soon manages to take one of the creatures down, which frees the Halfling up somewhat.

The Skullcleavers lead short but very brutal lives, but again the PCs concentrate fire and pretty much take them down one at a time, this however subjects them to some good attacks, the upside being very few of these attacks are from bloodied Skullcleavers (they do an extra 1d10 damage while bloodied). The Skullcleavers tend to go from bloodied to zero rather quickly. 

That said Neb is saved from a 27 HP battleaxe attack by 1 point of AC, the Skullcleaver in question being marked, and therefore at -2 To Hit, which gets missed for a short while, which leaves Christer (Neb) hollering all the way from Sweden and generally bemoaning his luck.

The war of attrition continues for a short while but the end is never in doubt, the PCs make a mess of the Goblins, none of them get a chance to flee, the Skullcleavers never retreat anyway.

And then its over... with one of the Warriors surrendered and another unconscious- early on in the piece the PCs decided it was time to take a new prisoner, to check the lay of the land.

Another Level 2 Encounter- Goblin Acolyte of Maglubiyet (Level 1 Controller), Goblin Warrior (Level 1 Skirmisher) x3 & Goblin Skullcleaver (Level 3 Brute) x3.

Some notes-

My poor Acolyte, he didn't even survive the surprise round.

Nice work keeping the Goblin Warriors mobile for a while, got some good hits in on Rogar.

Rogar, the bastard Halfling, blocked the route to the spiral stairs (the exit) early on, none of the Goblins got a chance to get away.

Skullcleavers, with adjusted damage, and Bloodied- rock! I landed a couple of hits for approx. 20 damage a piece, and a few more at 10-15 damage, at one point Jeb was dishing out 5-8 damage/round and had taken 16 damage back for the last two rounds. He was not happy.

The PCs loot the fallen, take care of the bodies- down into the mud, tie up and generally restrain the two still alive Goblins, and then head on up to the surface- to have a brief look around before returning for a little light interrogation.

Gorizbadd has gone bad.

The Kobold Slums are... gone, or else are in parts still on fire.

The sound of screams and shouts, the yelp of Wolves and Goblins echo around the ruined city.

Still, the weather's slightly better.

I wonder who all this activity is in aid of?

I did say it was a dynamic environment didn't I?

And with that the truncated, and much suffering, session 7- beset, as it was, by technical and actual difficulties (life kept intruding- crying babies, people desperately needing lifts to the airport, meals with parents, work etc.) draws to a close.

Next time- Hu-Jat, and the finale.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 15, 2011)

This from Rogar's account of Session 7:

<session 07>

Oh Nebradil.  Such power but kinda limited on the focus.  From what was said afterwards, he used his magic to make the sound of falling and clinking coins (such a very good idea, give them what they want) to distract the Kobolds but I guess he loudly spoke magic words to go along with that and the Kobolds knew there was magery afoot!

This all happened at the old farm house, close to the barn where we rested.. just this morning.  Wow, feels like it’s been a month and a half!  Maldor snuck over the road but I noticed that a group of seven Kobolds where re-looting the farmhouse.  I told the others and we decided to leave them to their fruitless activity.  This is when Neb tried his magic and rang the dinner bell.

Me and Maldor hustled back while the fight raged, with Resolute blocking the back door so the only way Kobolds could get out is being flung aside by his fists.  Neb and Jeb clamboured in through  whole in the wall and kinda got surrounded.  One of the kobolds tried to flank by coming out the front door, but he ran into Maldor’s greatsword and my fists.

There where two groups of Kobolds, the first where the most dangerous, being well armoured and hiding behind a large shield.  The other Kobolds where... special.  They must have been poor, even for Kobolds as they didn’t have proper armour, just cobbled (kobbled?) together bits of metal and hide.  One good hit broke the armour apart and left them (even more) defenceless.

Apart from a couple of lucky and nasty stabs from the armoured one’s shortswords, we got off lightly and Drake’s magic helped Resolute and Neb recover.  There was an upside to this as well, while neither us nor the kobolds found anything useful in the house, the Kobolds had found something nice beforehand, 40 gold coins stored in a purse made from a leather glove.  Oh, Kobolds.

Upto now, I must say that Maldor has been the nicest and most positive follower of the Stern Lady that I have met.  So often they are dark in personality, dwelling on death and wanting to share their cold misery; but Maldor had been free of that.  But now... that darkness showed through and... well I think it was useful for us.  Maldor solved the problem of what to do with seven dead kobolds by cutting out an eye from each of the bodies, made it look like the Severed Eye orcs where responsible.  A useful tactic that will throw off suspicion and maybe cause a little in-fighting... but the blood on his hands.  It’s different in a fight, here it’s kill or be killed, fighting for our lives... but this was afterwards.

Back in the library now, I carefully crept a head and confirmed that nothing had been in here since we left.  I write this in the lowest level of the library, away from the mud of course.

It’s absurd when you think about it.  Just a couple of days ago, just two days ago we where all in Fallcrest, we didn’t know each other.  Now are are cramped in a couple of small rooms underneath a ruined library, hiding from Kobolds, Goblins, Orcs and worse.  There is blood on all our hands (except Drake), our own blood on our clothes (even Drake), gold, gemstones and magical weapons in our possesions.  We have bargained with a Dragon (A DRAGON!), helped a wererat, encounted elementals, struck down important and evil goblin leaders.

And you know what?  I wouldn’t have it any other way.  This is my real life, all that came before this was mearly a prelude, preperation.  I’m Rogar Riverborn, the Adventurer.

Day 04)

We posted a watch, or rather a ‘listen’, but nothing happened while we rested.  It must be about midnight now.  I got to spend a little time practicing my katas and changing my style a little.  The real combat experiance his taught me so much.  For example, it’s so clear now that a good opening is so much more important.  In training, all the bouts where clearly defined and planned.  You knew you where about to fight, along with where, who and why.  In the dungeon, in the streets, that is the exception, not the rule.  Now I think i’m better prepared for starting well, with a couple of moves that will let me really take someone down quickly.  In addition, I am sure that I’ve got a better grasp of sneaking around, which should be useful in this place.  Turns out I’ll get a chance to try these skills out soon enough.

We got back up to the first basement of the library when we realised that we where no longer alone here.  Clear sounds of breaking wood and flickering torch-light.  I sealed my torch, scouted ahead and then reported back to the group:  Seven Goblins!  Some with javelins, some with two-handed (for goblins atleast) axes and one of their warlike clerics.  They where clearly searching for something, and that ‘thing’ was us.  I got everyone back a couple of rooms to discuss this and then down a level to the place where we where first attacked by Bullywugs.

The basement was a terrible place to try and fight in, you see.  Would have bottled us up badly and made an easy avenue for the goblins to escape through.  The next level down was much better.  A steep spiral staircase, two doors to charge through, plenty of junk to hide behind.

The trap is set, ther goblins blunder in, clearly looking for us and new to the place.  When they are all in the room and one wanders close enough to reach, we attack!

Could have gone better, but still a decisive victory.  The Goblin leader get a mailed fist in the face from Resolute, then a blast of radiance from Drake, then I sweep around the room and crush him down before he can speak his magic words or swing his axe.  

The ones with axes prove to be a but potential threat, swinging around those big axes and even going into some type of rage as we fought them.  The other goblins had javelins and where less of a worry.  They did move impressivly, until we got up close and pinned them down.  I knocked one of them out at the foot of the stairs and the other got trapped by Resolute’s gauntlets while we fought the axe-manaics.  The last goblin surrenders and tries to hurl himself at Drake’s feet for clemency, but Resolute grabs him and keeps him away from the impressionable one.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 16, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 8 Part 1

And so the PCs take a little time to get to know their two new Goblin prisoners, alas the Goblins (both Warriors) are low on info, they're just underlings after all. Drake once again is shoved to the front- a short Q&A ensues with the other adventurers helping out with added Intimidate checks et al.

It seems the players are flavour of the month in Gorizbadd, their actions to date have been uncovered, or else the management (Hu-Jat) has realised that all of his lieutenants are missing-
Gort, the Goblin Wizard, killed by the PCs in the Kiris Library.
Triflick, the Goblin Silver Blade, captured and imprisoned in a tomb in the ruined Church of Sehanine.
Boontah, the mad Goblin at the Gate- dead, dead, dead.

Therefore the Goblins are on high alert, Hu-Jat has called in extra guards and the way to the Kiris Mansion, where Hu-Jat lairs, is well guarded.

Which is pretty much what the PCs thought might be happening after they stuck their head out and saw the ruined town in chaos.

Furthermore the Goblin states the Kobolds have been routed, their slum dwellings burnt, those that didn't flee were killed- it seems the little guys, while not to blame for the loss of Hu-Jat's lieutenants, are being put to the sword- because the Goblins are very angry, and they can, ostensibly.

The PCs decide that this is no bad thing, rob the bodies of the Goblins, tie up their captives and stash the pair in a fallen wardrobe, which is then wedged shut- they'll come back for them, maybe.

Drake looks a little perturbed, he insists he will come back and release the Goblins when their task is done.

The PCs head for the surface, all is still chaos in Gorizbadd, the burning slums, Goblin Wolf Riders rushing here and there, the shouts and screams of Goblin Patrols searching the ruined town.

The PCs remember the dragon, Channoa's words, to defeat an army you must cut its head off- and so they set off, being particularly sneaky, towards the Kiris Mansion, and Hu-Jat, and his Drake.

There follows a continuation of the ongoing Skill Challenge- Staying Hidden in Gorizbadd, although these are the PCs last checks on this particular challenge.




The last march.

The PCs head out of the Kiris Library and make their way as quickly and quietly as possible to the Temples of Pelor and Sehanine- this courtesy of a fairly simple series of Skill Checks, a majority of the Goblins are around and about but still avoiding the Temple area- they don't like the Temples. The PCs succeed with no failures.

From there the second stage is a more difficult series of Skill Checks across the road and after observing smoke coming from the Kiris Baths, with a short diversion to the place. Again the PCs use a mixture of Dungeoneering, Stealth, Acrobatics and Athletics checks to cross over, with one failure- we'll come back to this.

Their diversion, to the Kiris Baths, ends with the discovery that the Dragon's lair is on fire- the very well hidden trapdoor has been ripped up, and scattered around the pool are the much abused bodies of Bullywug's and Goblins.

After a brief CSI style investigation the PCs discern that many of the Goblin bodies were killed by Fire, a good few of them by a Breath Weapon style Fire attack- the PCs figure, after discovering a few more clues, that Channoa was not killed in the attack, but has obviously fled elsewhere.

If any of the PCs had said they were looking up (and had incredibly good eyesight) then we would have been making Perception checks at this point. None of the PCs suggested this however, they had bigger fish to fry.

Channoa, high above, is happy to circle Gorizbadd, the Dragon too is awaiting the finale, the showdown with Hu-Jat.

The third set of skill checks, as the PCs break cover and head over to the Kiris Mansion, between Goblin Wolf Rider patrols, are very difficult- and yet the PCs technically make the check, with four successes and two failures.

At this point the PCs have accumulated three failures en route to the finale, I decided ahead of time that any minor encounters here would only detract from the big bad guy and friends, and so for every failure I just added to the creatures guarding Hu-Jat, and thereby increased the threat.

I also decided that the encounter with Hu-Jat would need a timer type effect, something to make the PCs get a wiggle-on, and so... well, you'll see.

And so the PCs, pressed against the wall of the Kiris Mansion, search high and low for an entrance and then have to scurry around the back of the building- to keep ahead of the patrols, there they find a door, make a very cursory search and then, kick it open.

Next time... Hu-Jat, eventually.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems I missed a bit off the end of Drake's letter home on post 59, I've made amends and posted it now (it's on page 4), here's the final few sentences anyway-

I would have slept like a log if not for the worries on my mind; primarily who I am adventuring with? I'm not sure I would have so boldly taken up this venture if I'd known their evil intentions.

Anyway, it was a long few battles but we managed to take down the leadership of the Kobolds and defeat the second-in-command of the Goblins. Today, I think we're planning on taking down the big chief himself. I'm not entirely comfortable with all this slaying but I'm focusing on the end goal; the retrieval and destruction of the slaying stone.

I hope I'm able to write again soon.

Drake

It seems the young Priest of Pelor has doubts about his companions.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 18, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 8 Part 2

The PCs burst into the Kiris Mansion, or at least the first chamber of the same- Goblins within, wouldn't you know it.




In to the Mansion #1

The opening salvo from the PCs is magnificent, less so if you're a Goblin, the two Goblin Grunts are cut down and the first Goblin Warrior is bloodied and battered and on the way out.

The PCs continue to push on, Rogar screams for all of the adventurers to get in to the Mansion and for the door to be shut quickly- they don't want to have the Wolf Patrols know they are here.

Meanwhile the Goblins are falling quickly in the chamber, however reinforcements are not far away, more Goblins rush into the chamber, a mixture of Warriors and Grunts (Minions) via the inner door.

Just to say here, in-game, the players don't know which Goblins are Minions, apart from when they kill one, what I'm trying to say is on the Player screen the token just shows up labelled 'Goblin- Tomo' for instance, most of the pictures I post are in DM vision where much more detail can be seen (by me).

Resolute reacts instantly and rushes over to the inner door, crashes against it, taking opportunity attacks on the way, but the big man stems the tide and slams the door shut.

Drake and Neb are not quick enough however...

Within the chamber a Goblin gets over to a gong on the eastern wall and begins hammering at it, making a tremendous racket. Which triggers the next event.

The main door of the chamber suddenly crashes back open (the one to the outside) and wolves spill in to the chamber, the PCs are suddenly beset on all sides- Resolute struggles to keep the Goblins behind the door back, while behind him the rest of the adventurers contend with the the new invaders- chaos reigns.

Which is just how I like it- the players are perhaps less keen.




In to the Mansion #2- Busy, busy.

As Maldor (Bob) said on chat at the time-

'... wolves got in!'

Which about sums up the situation, particularly as a majority of the Packmate Wolves Move and then use 'Predator's Strafe' to mix it up with the PCs, the power allows them to Shift half their speed and make a Basic Attack anywhere en route.

For all the enemies, and remarkably, the PCs are barely suffering- a few Wolf Bites, the odd Goblin Spear here and there but none of them are bloodied, or even on the way to bloodied.

Rogar however soon evens things up- Daily, Masterful Spiral catches five of the bad guys, and even with poor rolls makes a mess of a number of them.

This is followed up by Neb's Scorching Burst and another two creatures bite the dust- the PCs are doing it. 

Another round of fighting, and similarly poor rolls from me and the PCs are back on top, Resolute still has the inner door wedged shut- preventing any other Goblins from getting in to the fight. The outer door is still open, a few more Wolves have entered the fray but the first wave have been decimated, admittedly most of the bad guys are Minions but on screen, as the players are watching the action unfold there's plenty of swearing and cursing- they know they're in a fight here.

None of the PCs need healing still... as I said earlier, remarkable.

And so the nasty DM decides, having already added one Random Encounter to the fracas, to set the clock running- when the outer door is eventually cleared, and slammed shut and barred- Neb, who closes the door, sees outside a large force of Goblins moving towards the place.

And when I say a large force I mean a large force- at least 20, maybe 30+ Goblins heading in their direction, and more Wolves et al.

The others are informed of the predicament, the nasty DM states that the PCs need to 'cut the head off the army' quickly, certainly before the other Goblins get in to the building.

Resolute reacts, he lets the inner door slam open to reveal a gaggle of Goblins beyond, the huge man fights his way back through the PCs ranks and heads back to the outer door (not without incident, see below), which is now bending and bowing as the Goblin force outside tries to break in.

En route Resolute takes a number of attack, his reaction in chat-

'Rragh, I'm gonna takes those toys off you and ram them up your...'

Note Resolute has only made two or three attack rolls so far in this fight, he's spent the rest of the time rolling excellent strength checks (he has after all got excellent strength) to keep the door/s shut.

Meanwhile more Goblins spill in to the room, lead by a familiar face- Triflick is back, obviously still wounded, but incredibly pissed- he wants blood. Worse a trio of Goblin Sharpshooters are positioned behind the door- Resolute, before he gets away, goes from 42 hit points to 16 in, well- three attack rolls.




In to the Mansion #3- The clock is ticking.

Drake starts to take damage, which is inevitable really, he's been fortunate so far, with the other PCs getting their marks et al in the right places to protect the young Priest of Pelor.

The other PCs are as smart as plums, they react instantly and start to pile the damage on any creature that looks like it's going to damage Drake, even taking opportunity attacks to keep the Priest alive- such is their love for the young man (maybe).

As Maldor (Bob) said on chat-

'I'll protect you little one.'

Rogar goes kung-fu crazy again with his Steel Wind, taking out three Minions in one swift move, Drake gets Resolute healed and except for the two softies (Defence-wise) Neb and Drake, none of the PCs take any hits, at least for a moment...

And then the Goblin Sharpshooters in the corridor open up again and the PCs suddenly receive a new perspective, Maldor and Jeb take a chunk of damage and the in game audio goes up a notch as the players begin to shout back and forth (over each other- remember we're on Skype here) about what the hell they're going to do to get out of the way of the Goblins with Hand Crossbows- a Flaming Sphere is rejected (Neb hasn't memorised it), a Force Orb is tried (it misses), which makes Neb (Christer) unhappy-

'Bloody crap rolls...'

And...

Jeb rushes over and slams the inner door shut, again.

To recap we now have the PCs with a few Goblins and Wolves left in melee in the centre of the chamber, Resolute at the outer door keeping out a Goblin horde (30+ Goblins and Wolves, including several non-Minions, I make sure the PCs know this via their descriptions), and Jeb holding shut the inner door behind which are a trio of Goblin Sharpshooters, who are proving deadly accurate at times, and a few other Goblins.

Oh and all of the PCs are now hovering around the bloodied status, we're maybe seven or eight rounds into the combat, and...

Hu-Jat has not been seen as of yet, or his Drake, which I remind the PCs about.

Skype goes silent.

Somebody whispers 'TPK', which counts as foreplay on this end of the connection.

Maldor is quickly reduced to a handful of hit points and Drake has to spend his second Healing Word to get the Elf Avenger back up to above bloodied, the Wolves deliver a few bites here and there, and Triflick is finally cut down, by Maldor.

Then Rogar goes crazy again, the Monk dodges around the battle, avoiding opportunity attacks with judicious use of his movement powers, closes in on the last Wolf to get in to the chamber, a Bloodmonger Wolf, on full hit points. The Halfling unleashes Open The Gates of Battle and delivers 31 points of damage- the most damage in a single hit so far, and far more than the Wolf has- the creature is reduced from full hit points to dead in the blink of an eye.

And then follows with Ironsoul Flurry and takes down another Minion- he's been deadly in this fight so far.

Suddenly the chamber is very empty, only the PCs and a pair of Wolf Packmates left (Minions), the tide is turning back to the PCs.

Then the inner door is almost smashed in two, Jeb is forced to scurry back as Hu-Jat and his Rage Drake arrive on the scene.




In to the Mansion #4- Hu-Jat mit Raging Drake.

As Neb (Christer) said on chat-

'This is great, no more hide and seek.'

Followed by-

'Dont fear death my friends.'

Rogar goes again for his Steel Wind and strikes Hu-Jat, however the Hobgoblin transfers the damage to his Rage Drake. Jeb gets in to the mix, and does a little more damage on the Rage Drake, however the Goblin Sharpshooters once again prove their worth, the Githyanki (Jeb) is hit twice and is down to 6 hit points.

Neb is also struck again, while Resolute has to use his standard action to take a Second Wind, he just manages to keep the outer door closed, outside the Goblins are still attempting to smash their way in.

And then Neb pulls out the Daily- his favourite spell to date, Phantom Chasm, and hits... everything in it's burst, which leaves one of the Goblin Sharpshooters, the Rage Drake and Hu-Jat on the floor and imagining they are falling down an endless chasm- they each take 18 Psychic damage, which leaves the Sharpshooter bloodied.

Drake sets his Astral Seal on Hu-Jat, while Jeb unleashes his Dimensional Thunder on the Hobgoblin, who again- much to Jeb's annoyance, transfers the damage (Mounts Sacrifice) to the Rage Drake- which is now bloodied, and all the more dangerous for it. Jeb spends his Action Point and gets his Second Wind, he's back above bloodied.

Hu-Jat, the Rage Drake and the Goblin Sharpshooter scramble to their feet, and then proceed to miss with all of their attacks- to the sound of PC laughter.

The Hobgoblin is caught again by Rogar's Steel Wind, and is bloodied. Damn!

Then the other two Goblin Sharpshooters, firing from behind the chaos, both miss by one. The PCs are now much much happier.

Resolute abandons his position, moves and then charges the remaining distance to Hu-Jat and smashes in to the Hobgoblin, who is looking less than happy. Maldor steps up and crits with Overwhelming Strike, and then rolls max damage on his crit- 28 points of damage, and Hu-Jat is dead.

Neb follows up with a Scorching Burst which hits... everything in its reach, which is all three of the Goblin Sharpshooters, leaving one on only 6 hit points, another very bloodied, and the last nearly bloodied. The Rage Drake remember, the only other combatant left, is also very bloodied.

It's worth pointing out at this time that the PCs have taken down 24 enemies in this fight, admittedly 15 of the creatures were Minions, but that still leaves 9 non-Minions.

The Rage Drake doesn't know when to surrender however, or how, it bites at Resolute and rips a chunk out of the Human- 21 damage, reducing Resolute to 5 hit points.

Jeb steps in with a Sword Burst, followed by yet another Steel Wind from Rogar- the Rage Drake is down, and the Goblin Sharpshooters are all bloodied, two of them on less than half-a-dozen hit points each.

Victory is in sight.

The unguarded outer door explodes.

The players chorus rude words.

A mass of Goblins and Wolves are unleashed, and...

WHOOOSH!

A spray of flame surges into the chamber, incinerating all of the enemies, from outside comes the sound of battle chaos, another dead Goblin flies into the room and slams into the floor.

Neb backs up a little way to the door to witness Channoa in full fury, the Brass Dragon is holding off the Goblins and Wolves, or at least the dozen or so that are left after its initial attack. The Tiefling Wizard relays the news.

'The dragon is here!!!!'

The Goblin Sharpshooters attempt a fighting retreat, very briefly, one is killed and the other two throw down their weapons- the fight is won.

Maldor swiftly hacks off Hu-Jat's head and rushes over to the outer door- and screams at the Goblins outside, holding their leader's severed head aloft.

It has the desired affect, the remaining Goblins and Wolves flee the scene, with Channoa taking a few more of the creatures down for good measure.

I'll say it again- the fight is won.

The fracas took just short of two hours to play out, about twelve rounds of combat in total, but never suffered from grind, and was exciting throughout.

The PCs (and the players) are exhausted, a Short Rest is called for and XP is worked out for a monstrous encounter.

That was a Level 7 Encounter, that's Level +5, but I played it so that the enemies came in waves and the PCs obviously helped themselves by barring and blocking entry to the enemies. In total the PCs despatched the following- Goblin, Grunt (Level 1 Minion) x7; Wolf, Packmate (Level 1 Skirmisher Minion) x8; Triflik (Badly Wounded)- Goblin, Silverblade (Level 3 Skirmisher); Goblin Warrior (Level 1 Skirmisher) x5; Wolf, Bloodmonger (Level 1 Soldier) x2; Goblin, Sharpshooter (Level 2 Artillery) x3; Hu-Jat- Hobgoblin, Boss (Level 4 Soldier) & Drake, Rage (Level 5 Brute). 

Which you've got to admit is quite a haul.

Some notes-

The entire fight went like a dream, at no stage were the PCs comfortable, even when they were doing well the threat of more enemies arriving kept them on their toes.

For approx 75% of the fight the PCs were on or around bloodied, at several points individuals were down to a handful of hit points, however none of them dropped- which is great.

The arrival of Hu-Jat and his Rage Drake coincided with the players all rolling well, particularly Neb who prior to this had not hit anything much (save with his Magic Missile), the Phantom Chasm worked a treat.

At the same time Rogar started hitting big and Maldor connected with a crit, and Jeb's Sword Burst stopped missing altogether. It didn't help that I had been rolling well much of the fight and then... when the big hitters arrived on the scene I started missing, and continued in the same vain for some considerable time.

Minions are just great, they look good on the map, particularly creatures like the Wolf Packmates which have the ability to Shift into the melee, the PCs until they finished one off thought they were much more hardy enemies- they were worried.

A disappointment that I didn't get to land any of my big attacks by Hu-Jat, and only got one hit in for the Rage Drake (for 21 damage), a few more hits from these guys and it would have been a much closer call.

After a good while the sounds of screaming and fighting and fleeing quietens outside, Channoa barges his way, dislodging masonry en route, in to the chamber. 

The Dragon is grinning.

Next Time... a last farewell.


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 19, 2011)

*This is bad for me*

Visiting this thread, reading and replying to posts isn't doing me any good. Every Thursday I'm super excited because THE Thursday is finally here, I will get to see Maldor grow and progress.

Other days of the week I'm focused on other stuff. Thursday Knight's game is never far from my thoughts but I'm not all shaking with excitement. And then I come and read everything we did, and I relive all the great moments... and then I get all worked up, and finally, I realize... It's not Thursday, and I have to wait.

I wish there is something to add to your description of the fight with Hu-Jat, but there isn't you painted a quite vivid picture, and I'm still smiling just thinking about it. 

Yes there were times when we were fearing TPK, but than again we are working as a team, and as long as we protect our young human cleric we will be just fine. However, I fear what might happen if he is cut down or taken from us.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 21, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 8 Part 3

The PCs are straight in to Diplomacy (and other social skills) mode as Channoa steps in and asks each PC in turn to swear to defend the Slaying Stone with their lives.

The second, and final, part of the Skill Challenge to Impress the Guardian is complete and Channoa hands over the Slaying Stone, after a rather moving farewell, each of the PCs wishing the fantastic beast well, and hoping to meet with the creature again. Channoa exits the ruins and takes flight, Rogar has a tear in his eye.

That was a Level 2 Complexity 2 Skill Challenge, the PCs also receive the XP for the Staying Hidden in Kiris Dahn Skill Challenge, a Level 2 Complexity 5, suddenly the adventurers are well on the way to Level 3, over half way already on 1750 XP each.

The Kiris Mansion is thoroughly searched, plenty of gold found but nothing much else of interest, the PCs spend a good few hours recovering from the titanic fight, eat a hearty meal, and generally wait for the Goblins et al to get a good head start- they don't want to run in to any more of them.

I play the remainder of the session as quietly as I can, no surprises left- the PCs are victorious etc. I do this for a good reason (see below).

Eventually the group gather up their gear and head out, it's an eight or so hour journey back to Treona's tower, they set off whistling a happy tune.

All is well with the world, the sun is out, it's still not midday, the PCs are back out of the ruined town, and with Kiris Hoyt in tow. The Human/Wererat recounts the tale of the Goblins retaking the Temple of Sehanine and recovering Triflick, he fled from them and stayed hidden.

Hoyt is actually smiling, looking forward to the PCs keeping their promise to cure his terrible affliction.

And so with a happy heart the PCs head for Treona's tower.

And are swiftly ambushed (after a series of terrible Perception checks) by a group of Severed Eye Orcs only three or four miles outside of Kiris Dahn.

'Hand over the STONE!' Vohx the Severed Eye leader screams, the PCs are not having any of it. It gets nasty very quickly- the PCs thought the last fight was bad, hang on to your hats, Session 10 here we come. Oh and only one of the players rolls over 10 for their initiative.

As Maldor (Bob) said in chat at the time, which I think nicely sums things up-

'Damn.'

Next Time... Orcs are bad. Very bad. Bad Orc.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 23, 2011)

Session 8, Rogar's diary-

<session 08>

It was quiet after the fight, apart from the hagged breathing of our party and the muffled noise of the goblin.  We where all waiting, listening intently for the sound of an approaching goblin horde.  There could have been a goblin rearguard, they could have heard the fight and run, bringing the whole of Gorrizbad down on our heads... but there was no rearguard, we where safe... for now.

Ha, safe!  In this place.  How about ‘not doomed’?  With the threat of doom gone for a moment, we search the bodies, disarm the survivors.  Both Drake and the goblin make sufficent puppy dog-eyes to make us swear to leave the two goblins alive, so we tie them to the remains of the bed and ask them questions.  In retrospect, it was good that the bed was already pretty broken as... we kinda forgot about them afterwards.

The goblins spoke plainly, and I don’t think they lied much, but still they had little to tell us.  

Hu-jat knows of our presence and has sent many groups of goblins to search for us.  When the goblins didn’t find us, he took his anger out of the Kobolds!  Many where killed, most of the rest where driven out, the ones that remain... will be dead by dawn.  

Hu-Jat and the goblins are bullies.  This much is plain to see, but is there no limit to their empty violence?  We fought and killed kobolds last night afternoon, but that was honest.  That was them or us.  That was their duty and our self-defence.

This ...was a slaughter; all we can do it return the favour to Hu-Jat.

Outside, we see the confirmation of what the goblins said; it’s approaching dawn (5am?) yet we see clearly, considering how much of the town is aflame!  The kobold slums to the west are burnt out, but many other places still burn.  

We head east, first to the temple (which we didn’t stop to check; could have learned something here) then to the road that seperates us from the temple and the stables.  A strange display is happening at the stables, it appears that the building is on fire and live kobolds are being thrown inside and kept from fleeing.  Bullies; this will not stand.

We skulk across the road for the last time and move through the crumbling baths.  This place was a battlefield of a different sort; Bullywugs and goblins lie dead here.  The bullywugs appeared to have been killed by goblins swords; and the goblins killed with bullywug spears and fire.  Yes, fire, the hidden hatch down to Channona’s lair was open yet clogged with fire and smoke; at first we thought the worst, but Channona is a creature of fire, these flames whould not be enough to kill a creature like them.

The last sprint, the final run we took in Gorrizbad was a simple enough thing.  The Kiris mansion, now Hu-Jat’s lair; it’s seen bad times in the occupation, with the front doors crumbled and one of it’s tower’s fallen.  A group of wolves circled the building, either magically controlled or more intelligent than you would expect from wild dogs.

It’s a simple task to wait for the right time, then sprint or sneak to the back door of this dismal place.  It’s even simpler to get inside: I just bang on the door and say “Oi, let me in!” (in goblintounge of course).  What follows though, is far from easy...

Starts well, door opens and I knock the first one straight down the stairs before he can act, a slingstone over his head takes down the next one.  I direct Resolute and Jeb towards the next-closest goblin, and they charge at my target.  Maldor blasts enother goblin with a bolt of cutting radiance, then holds the rearguard for a moment as the others move in.  Behind the only goblin that is currently putting up a fight, there are two cowardly-looking ones, standing confused and scared by an alarm-gong.  I rush past the already beleaguered goblin and manage to drop both of the others to keep them from raising the alarm (at least for now).  

It got... complicated after this.  The outside door was closed, yet trained dogs and enslaved wolves burst through and attacked our back.  The other door in the room opened to reveal another horde of goblins (... okay just 5 of them) with javelins and small crossbows.  Resolute bravely stood at this portal, half holding it shut and half being shot by the goblins when it could not be held shut, he even got a few good hits inbetween.  Once the wolves where beaten down, Resolute and Jeb swapped places and the Swordmage’s magical shielding stood well 

Then came Hu-Jat, riding his horrible Rage Drake.  A giant beast, scales like dirty blood, a snapping maw not quite large enough to swallow me whole.  However between luck and skill, the beasts claws and teeth hardly touched our flesh before it fell to our our combined assault.  Hu-Jat was also an impressive figure, until he mount fell from under him and he was surrounded in the thin corridor.  In the confusion of melee, I’m not sure who took Hu-Jat down, but I do know Jeb set it up by using his magic to teleport past Hu-Jat and the drake to flank them, dispite how this left him flanked by the Goblins behind Hu-Jat!

Once Hu-Jat fell though, everything changed.  Everything could have been different up to then, but afterwards the path was set.  The door to outside burst open again, but this time it wasn’t dogs and wolves or even Goblin reinforcements, it was Channoa!  The Dragon held the doorway form and breathed gouts of fire over the surprised Goblins and wolves outside, killing many and scattering the rest.  Hu-Jat was dead, and Gorizzbad... Kirish Dahn was free (although still ruined and on-fire in places).

I see a lot of my teachers’s style and actions in Channoa; and, as with my teachers, I see it’s value yet worry for it’s cost.

Channoa wants to see is fight, see us pushed to the limit, see the point where Iron becomes Steel.  I see the value in that, yet... our group, working with Channoa, side-by-side... we could have been so much stronger, so much safer.

Channoa sees great potential in us.  Given our prowess in the fight and our stirring words afterwards, he gave up the last Slaying Stone to us (Drake carries it, as he has the least reason to use it), apparently furfilling whatever pact he was held to.  I think he was also effected by our honest intent to help Hoyt with his wererat nature, and I think this is a good thing for us.

Oh yes, Hoyt.  We found him in a cage, further into the mansion.  Badly beaten, but his wererat-afflication does have some benefits and within the hour he was physically recovered!  I wonder if this affliction could be... controlled instead of removed?  Risky thoughts, but then I am an adventurer now... think of what could be gained!  Regeneration of wounds, darkvision and great climbing ability.  I must discuss this (carefully) with Hoyt and with the people we meet to cure him.

So, we bid farewell to Channoa, collect Hoyt (we loosely tie him up, considering his previous loss-of-control) and loot the mansion; Hu-Jat had a decent collection of coins, but nothing interesting.  It’s all bagged up and for the 1st time, we walk freely through Gorizzbad/Kirish Dahn.

I want to say it looked and felt different to the place we have been creeping and scurrying through by night and through snow... but it doesn’t.  It’s deathly quiet, but often when we traveled it was late at night or heavy with snow and the occupying forces where too lazy to act.  Hopefully we can return to this place, when it is reclaimed, when it is another light in the darkness.  I’ll still keep my sling to hand though.

Oh, and the Tavern of the Tallest Fir?  Looks like the Goblins where just trying to run a still there and didn’t do well.  Disappointing, but carries a good lesson: leave the brewing and distilling to those skilled with it.

We leave Gorizzbad/Kirish Dahn via the bridge where we fought Boon-tah.  Again it feels the same as we have to clamber over spiked wooden baracades, nothing to me, but an issue for Drake and Neb.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 23, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 9 Part 1

The Severed Eye Orcs press their point.




The real finale.

In the opening exchange Maldor is struck twice in quick succession and is reduced from full to just over ten hit points- Bob is not very happy. However his smile returns when he connects with a crit, badly bloodying one of the Orcs, and again rolling maximum on his crit damage- twice in two fights. Resolute is also struck but for minimum damage.

It's worth noting that on VTT I called this map 'Victory!', in an attempt to lull the players in to a false sense of security, Maldor (Bob) had this to say in chat-

'Why is this map called "Victory" again?' 

As if to underline the above another Orc steps up and crits Resolute, he's bloodied and on 18 hit points already. That's two PCs bloodied and we're only part way through the first round of combat.

And so it continues, which is to say- badly.

Soon after the Orcs are all still standing, one or two bloodied, but Maldor is now down to 2 hit points remaining.

The following exchange takes place in chat, first up Neb (Christer)-

'Drake, pass me the stone, I will run away with it.'

To which Drake (Jack) replies-

'We made a promise!'

Don't you love it when it's only round two of the fight and already the PCs are looking for the exit.

Less than five minutes later (and in the same round of play), Neb is now also bloodied, while Drake  has gone from full to 10 hit points, Drake changes his mind-

'Alright, who wants to use the stone?'

The PCs have been told how to use the Slaying Stone by Channoa, the Dragon, he impressed upon them how dangerous the item is- able to kill an individual dead in an instant, however the wondrous item is a one shot device- miss and... nothing.

And then Maldor connects twice in a row, courtesy of an Action Point, and an Orc dies- suddenly things don't look so bad.

Drake tells the rest of the adventurers to stay close, he has a plan.

Resolute connects with both attacks from his Funneling Fury and then Action Points and strikes both Orcs again with his Dual Strike, and suddenly of the seven Orc Warriors (actually three Bludgeoners and four Slashers) one is dead, and four are bloodied, two of the four are in fact very bloodied.

It's amazing how quickly things can turn around, although... the leader types have not got in to the fray yet, or at least have yet to hit anything.

And then Drake's Beacon of Hope washes over the PCs and they all get 10 hit points back, to make matters better three of the Orcs are also Weakened. Maldor is quickly healed up to near full with a Healing Word.

Neb quickly finds some space to get busy with his spells, courtesy of his Expeditious Retreat, and then tries again with Force Orb, he misses again- he has never hit with the spell yet.

Rogar continues in the same style, hitting only once with six attacks with his Steel Wind, but adding a little more damage with his Ironsoul Flurry, the leaders of the Severed Eye swing into action.

The Orc Wolf Shaman unleashes his Vengeful Wolf Spirit conjuring a ghostly lupine which charges through five of the PCs, clawing and biting as it goes, actually 4 PCs and Hoyt (who begins to gibber a little). I roll 6-1-4-4-5, and surprisingly hit once- the first '4' which is on Drake (AC 13), the Priest of Pelor is bloodied again.

Vohx unleashes his Entangling Chains and attempts to take down Maldor, I roll a '3', and thus the leader types continue to miss, which is what happened in the last encounter... Bugger!

Maldor (Bob) has this to say-

'There is no point in saving it, use it man.'

Screaming for Drake to make use of the Slaying Stone.

The fight rumbles on, Resolute soon after is also back down to bloodied status, Jeb having to activate his Repulsion Armour to keep the Orcs at bay (or away), and Kiris Hoyt drawing out his Rapier and getting in to the mix with his Waltzing Attack, he manages to damage another of the Orcs.

Alas soon after the Orcs Slashers and Bludgeoneers make it over to Drake, he's attacked twice in quick succession and is down (-3 HP), again it's Maldor (Bob) who is first to chat-

'TPK TPK TPK'

Which goes to his rolls, he misses with an Overwhelming Strike with a '2', selects his Elven Accuracy, and spills a '1'- things are going badly in Serbia, things are being thrown, we are treated to thirty seconds of Serbian swearing- very guttural.

Resolute manages to connect twice again, for very little damage however, with his Dual Strike, he bloodies another Orc who lashes straight back and crits for 18 hit points damage- Resolute is down (0 HP).

Even Rogar (Simon) is feeling it-

'… we came so far. This is good enough.'

Neb to the rescue, two Scorching Blasts, after an Action Point, with five hits from eight attacks, four of the Orc Warrior types are now very bloodied, each with just over 10 hit points.

Maldor (Bob) is back on a high, very emotional feller-

'NICE!!!!!'

Rogar takes opportunity attacks, scurries over to Drake and forces a Potion of Healing down the Priest of Pelor, he's alive.

The Wolf Shaman punctures the celebration by launching a Lightning Strike at Kiris Hoyt, it hits and fries the Human/Wererat- who the dastardly DM decides must now make saving throws to maintain his cool each turn- failure and Hoyt goes tonto in Wererat form.

The players applaud my efforts, actually there was very little applause, okay- none.

Rogar is then smashed by a Orc Morningstar, and goes for his Second Chance, the gods are against him and I roll a crit, the Halfling is suddenly bloodied.

Maldor is also caught by an Orc, he too is bloodied again, the Orc hit for 17 damage.

Jeb gets Drake out of trouble, exchanging places with his Dimensional Warp, then unleashes his Sword Burst, and rolls 3-1-2, more Serbian swearing followed by an Action Point. This time his Sword Burst connects with all three Orcs, but for not much damage- two of the three Orcs now have less than 10 hit points each.

Kiris springs to attack, kills one of the badly wounded Orcs with another Waltzing Attack but is caught by the Orcs Savage Demise, another crit for 22 hit points damage. Hoyt waltzes on, hits a second Orc and then makes his saving throw with ease '17', he screams for the adventurers to 'give all they've got for Kiris Dahn.'

Rogar yells back-

'Keep it together Hoyt!'

Neb and Jeb are both caught again by Orcs, with Neb bloodied again, more cursing follows- this time in Swedish, then Resolute opens his eyes, having just rolled a '20' on his Death Save, he spends a Healing Surge (he only had three left at the start of the fight) and gets ready to rejoin the fight.

Drake comes good again- Healer's Mercy, all bloodied PCs in Close Burst 5 can spend a Healing Surge and get an extra 10 hit points back (5 +5 for the Beacon of Hope). The players are yelling and squealing with delight, all of them except Jeb were bloodied, and all of them are within the burst.

Drake then spends his last Healing Word on himself (+15 HP on the heal) but not before handing over the Slaying Stone to Neb.

Maldor crits, again, third in two combat encounters, this time with his Daily- Aspect of Might, and a second Orc dies, but not before using its Savage Demise to attack and bloody Neb (again x2 or 3). Maldor, after an Action Point, bloodies the Orc Wolf Shaman with Radiant Vengeance, another big hit, alas the Shaman is not best pleased- he conjures his Vengeful Wolf Spirit again.

The ghostly wolf snarls and bites its way through Maldor, Kiris and Jeb, hitting the first two but bloodying neither of them.

Neb steps up and Magic Missiles the Orc Wolf Shaman- dead, then (to round things off) unleashes the full power of the Slaying Stone, and after one dice roll, Vohx, the Severed Eye Orc Leader, is dead also- having taken not one hit point of damage so far; from full to zero in an instant.

The Slaying Stone blackens and smokes a little.

The cheer goes up.

Kiris steps in and takes down another Orc Bludgeoneer, and again manages to keep his cool, he rolls a '20' on his saving throw- he's in his element, doing the right thing it seems has its reward.

The battlefield is clearing, there are only four Orc Warriors left and all of them are bloodied (to very bloodied), they also want to get away, their leaders are all dead.

Rogar is cut again by an Orc Slasher (but still not bloodied), Neb is hit again (and now below 10 hit points), the Wizard manages to get away from the Orc that struck him and sends in another Magic Missile, the players are out of Encounter & Daily Powers et al.

Neb is still on edge, it seems-

'KILL THEM ALL!!!!'

From Sweden via chat.

And yet another of the Orcs is taken down, a cumulation of blows for piddling amounts of damage from At Wills and a charge (from Jeb), although Jeb is again struck by the creatures Savage Demise attack.

Maldor steps up, and with his Overwhelming Strike, crits again (is this some kind of record?), another Orc falls, but not before criting back with its Morningstar on Savage Demise, the Elven Avenger is down to 5 hit points.

But it's too late, the remaining Severed Eye Orcs attempt to flee, the PCs are in the mood for a prisoner, and very soon after only one is left alive (but unconscious).

A titanic encounter, which played out exactly as I would have wanted it to... two PCs down, countless times players having to seriously think about their attacks, PCs taking hits to save each other- lots of time spent bloodied, something like six or seven criticals, the threat of Hoyt turning in to a Wererat, the fight had it all, and a bunch of Daily Powers and Action Points besides.

Although not as much XP for this encounter as the last, it was however a much tougher fight, for a myriad reasons, the encounter was Level 6, that's PC Level +4 and consisted of- Orc, Slasher (Level 3 Skirmisher) x3; Orc, Bludgeoner (Level 4 Brute) x4; Orc, Wolf Shaman (Level 4 Artillery) & Vohx- Orc, Leader (Level 5 Controller).

Some notes-

What a fight, I know I've said titanic before but... it fits the bill, moments when the players were certain that this was there last encounter, followed by moments when the PCs thought they had spotted a glimmer of hope, only to have hope extinguished with a series of Orc hits.

Savage Demise and for the Slasher's Bloodied Swing, the Orcs were just damage machines, even area effect spells delivered from a distance were not safe. Savage Demise and before they drop the Orcs charge, and the number of crits on their Triggered Actions. While the Orcs defences were low their hit points were high, and with good to hit bonuses. No wonder this encounter turned out to be much more difficult than the last.

I decided ahead of time to keep the two leader types out of the way for a while, with Vohx using his Eye of Leadership to keep his Orc followers hitting. I figured the death of both of the Severed Eye leaders would cause the rest to flee.

Crits- a lot of crits, from Maldor and from the Orcs with their Savage Demise attacks- big damage; and still the fight lasted nine or so rounds.

Next Time... Treasure, Treona & Daddy.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 25, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 9 Part 2

The bodies of the Orcs are picked over, Vohx has a great sack of gold coins, a thorough search of the leader turns up a note, or else a scrap of paper- with one word written on it, 'Dreus.'

Which is enough, the Severed Eye were sent it seems by Dreus, the former worker in the magical repository with Treona and Tyristys. The PCs must report this to Treona.

The Orc Slasher prisoner is questioned, the creature is surly and uncommunicative, content to threaten the PCs at every opportunity, the creature knows little- a follower rather than a leader. After an extended discussion the PCs eventually bow to Drake's wisdom, the Orc is freed...

Neb however is having none of it, he wanders a little away from the group and takes down the fleeing Orc with a Magic Missile, Drake sees this- he looks, crestfallen.

The PCs decide that they are going no further, they head in to the woods and make camp and rest up- divide the gold, and generally ease their hurts. They even manage to hunt down a wild boar piglet for tea.

The next day, after a fairly miserable march through the drizzle, the PCs reach Treona's tower, they're back- victorious, of a sort, soon after the used Slaying Stone is handed over to the mistress of the tower, and the PCs story is told.

Treona interrupts at several points, confesses that the magical Staff of Earthen Might that had short circuited and opened a portal to the Elemental Chaos was all her fault, she figured it would be a simple matter to finish off the staff when Kiris Dahn, and the Nentir Valley, were beset by the Shadow. The staff was forgotten when she fled the town with the Goblins arrival, she will repair the staff to its full function, and then return it to Neb.

Treona also tells the PCs what she knows about Dreus, it seems the young man- an Elementalist, had indeed broken the rules of the group- he had been dabbling in a kind of Necromantic with Elemental mix of magic. Treona is obviously concerned that Dreus should be located and stopped (from doing whatever he is doing), she knows when the Shadow came he fled to Fallcrest. 

As Maldor (Bob) states on chat-

'So now you want us to find Dreus...'

And Neb (Christer) adds-

'He is certainly up to something bad.' 

Treona begs the PCs to continue the quest, to return to Fallcrest and find Dreus and put a stop to whatever foul plan he is brewing. The PCs of course agree.

Midway through the above conversation something beautiful and terrible happens- the Stirge eggs hatch, and two baby Stirges are born, one of them confuses the Githyanki Jeb for its mother...

Which causes confusion in the chat window-

Maldor- 'Jeb has a pet...'

Maldor- 'Squash it! Squash it now!'

Neb- 'It's hungry- feeeeed it.'

Jeb- 'Wha...'

Maldor writes- Maldor ask Treona if she can lend him a big-ass fly swatter. 

Jeb- 'Charisma 8 just got new meaning.'

Drake- 'The days just get weirder and weirder...'

The result of which is Jeb has a baby Stirge about his person, which feeds on the Githyanki once a day, as in drains his blood. Treona is given the second Stirge to look after, she's not quite sure what to do with the creature.




Back in Treona's Tower.

The conversation goes back to the Thursday Knights adventures in Kiris Dahn.

Treona also asks a myriad questions at the mention of Channoa, the Brass Dragon, she knows nothing about the creature and is surprised that such a wondrous beast had been guarding the stone- clearly other forces are at work here.

Treona is also over-joyed to see Kiris Hoyt, alive... although terrified about his present predicament, the two clearly have a connection. She urges the PCs to keep their promise to head to Fallcrest and find the cure.

The Ritualist makes good her promise to the PCs, she has crafted for them a wondrous item which will help them on their journey, a Bag of Holding, she also opens her books to Drake and Neb who learn a few more rituals each. She also resizes the armour found by Resolute on Boontah the maniac, he know has a set of +1 Scalemail.

The PCs rest and plot, Treona fixes the Staff of Earthen Might, and two days latter- before the PCs head out for Fallcrest she hands over yet another gift, a set of Amulets she made back in Kiris Dahn. A commissioned item for a Dwarven group calling themselves the Shadowed Chain, the items were destined for Hammerfast, she figures the PCs should have them- they are +1 Amulets of Protection. 

Treona waves them off, the PCs head for Fallcrest.

Next Time... Structure, a note about Films and Adventures.


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 26, 2011)

*Maldor finaly shines*

I love reading your tales of our (mis)adventures. It feels almost like I'm there all over again. 

One thing I didn't like in early posts was the fact that Maldor's actions were always underestimated in some way. I know Rogar kills 3 minions every round, he is very lethal, and you won't get any argument from me about Drake being the MVP. But it is Maldor, the elven avenger of the Raven Queen who always goes for the biggest ugliest bad-ass, so it is no wonder Maldor ends up on getting bloodied more than his fellows do. But I do deliver a lot of damage and I do take bad guys down, somehow that didn't come through in your post. 

I didn't want to bitch about it because I know you're objective and I started doubting Maldor's effectiveness and value... until now.

I was awesome in that last fight. Just before that fight I switched from greatsword to greataxe (the one I took of dead Krayd the Butcher). And it did all the difference I rolled more crits than ever and twice i rolled for maximum damage on a crit (28 i believe).

I am still trying to figure out who Maldor is as person (roleplaying and that), but at least I know he is good when it comes to fighting.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 26, 2011)

Bob_NS said:


> I love reading your tales of our (mis)adventures. It feels almost like I'm there all over again.
> 
> One thing I didn't like in early posts was the fact that Maldor's actions were always underestimated in some way. I know Rogar kills 3 minions every round, he is very lethal, and you won't get any argument from me about Drake being the MVP. But it is Maldor, the elven avenger of the Raven Queen who always goes for the biggest ugliest bad-ass, so it is no wonder Maldor ends up on getting bloodied more than his fellows do. But I do deliver a lot of damage and I do take bad guys down, somehow that didn't come through in your post.
> 
> ...




Bob, Maldor is awesome... but remember it's not the size of your sword/axe etc. it's what you do with it.

Also, fighting is nowhere near as much fun as roleplaying anyway.

The truth is you're an ENWorld tart and you like seeing your name in print- that's it isn't it?

Cheers Goonalan


----------



## Bob_NS (Jan 26, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Also, fighting is nowhere near as much fun as roleplaying anyway.
> 
> The truth is you're an ENWorld tart and you like seeing your name in print- that's it isn't it?
> 
> Cheers Goonalan




Roleplaying is fun, that's why I got pissed when the two scary friends of mine ruined my chance to have a hot date. But that is coming later. You still didn't get that far with your posts.

And for the second thing... What can I say? You got me, I am an ENWorld tart, and I do like seeing Maldor's name in print.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 26, 2011)

This letter from Drake to his parents, written while resting in Treona's Tower.

Dearest Mother,

I hope this letter reaches you well, I am writing it back in Treona's tower. It has been a couple of days and a near-death experience since I last wrote.

After our stay in the library we set off towards the mansion with the aim of taking down Hu'Jat, the goblin leader. I would have preferred to open up diplomatic relations with him but my companions assured me that it's the only way to retrieve the slaying stone. Outside we were shocked to see a change in the town. There were countless goblin bodies everywhere while groups of other goblins were running around; we suspect they were looking for us. To be honest I was terrified but something urged me on.

We sneaked towards the back of the mansion, passing a burnt out dragon's den on the way. We successfully infiltrated the place but one of the goblins managed alert the others and then it looks so bleak for us; a flood of goblins were in front of us, all the wolves in the world were behind. Hu-Jat then appeared on top of his huge rage drake. Nerves must have got the better of me as I struggled to hit anyone and I made so many mistakes, but we finally managed to take Hu-Jat and his drake down!

To our delight, the dragon returned to finish off the remaining goblins and kobolds. He was also delighted with our good work, so much so that he traded the slaying stone to me for our promise to destroy it. After parting with the dragon and healing we headed back towards Treona's tower.

On the way we were ambushed by the Severed-Eye Orcs; such ugly things though they must have inner beauty under all of that horror, right Mum? Unfortunately, their strength seemed way beyond ours, out of desperation I passed the slaying stone to Nebrendil who used it on the leader. He died. Instantly. It was a horrible sight to behold, though the stone was destroyed. During the fight with the remaining Orcs I collapsed, as did Resolute. The next thing I remember, Rogar is emptying a healing potion into me.

After the fight we found a ripped piece of paper on the leader. It had one word; 'Dreus'. From one of the survivors we found out Dreus met with the Orcs 3 days ago, close to Fallcrest. We'd heard this name before; from the records in the library's basement.

We camped there for the night without incident then, in the morning, went on the long trek back to Treona's Tower

We got to the tower and told her everything including the encounter with the Severed-Eye Orcs. She expressed anguish when hearing about Kiris' were-rat problem (perhaps there is something going on there? I miss our gossiping). Treona was unable to cure Kiris but mentions that the churches in Fallcrest may be helpful. She also informed us that Dreus was a conjurer that enjoyed some elementalism and even a little necromancy. He was reporting directly to Kiris' father; crafting evil items and left the town on the first day of the shadow. If he is alive then he may be continuing the dark arts, so Treona has asked us to find Dreus.

In the morning we will head towards Fallcrest and try to find Dreus. Also, we need to find a way of curing Kiris Hoyt.

P.S. Jebediah collected a couple of stirge eggs during our encounter with them. They have just hatched.... I'm really not sure how I feel about that.Jack


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 28, 2011)

HS1 The Slaying Stone
Session 9 Part 3

Structure, I always think of an adventure as being a film, it's what I do- I can't help it.

There are a whole host of basic plans and outlines for how to structure a film (or any other narrative), I think of the Three Act Structure (thanks Todorov), and then mix in a bit of the Writer's/Hero's Journey, so we end up with this kind of thing-

ACT 1 SET UP
Hook- Exposition- Inciting Incident.

ACT 2 CONFLICT
Plot Points- Turning Points- Point of No Return- Plot Points- Turning Points.

ACT 3 CONCLUSION
Moment of Truth- Climax- Resolution.

Key-

Hook- something to 'hook' the PCs in, an interesting fight/scene/or other, a little taste of the unknown.

Exposition- the telling of the story, or at least enough to get the adventurers interested and with something to do/accomplish.

Inciting Incident- something happens and the story/adventure begins.

Plot Points- the story unfolds or is made clear anew.

Turning Points- the story twists and turns, the things the PCs believed to be true... well, they may not be.

Point of No Return- the PCs commit to see it done, from this point on there's no going back.

Moment of Truth- the real 'truth' is revealed and the PCs get it.

Climax- the finale, the big end of game bad guy, or similar.

Resolution- the answer is explained, digested and discussed- which usually leads to more questions (and adventures).

So, and apologies for those that aren't interested in this- back to the adventure next time, looking back at HS1, and then slotting it in to the Three Act Structure we get-

ACT 1 SET UP
Hook- The PCs are in the mist fighting a bunch of Wolves (Encounter Level +0), disorientated and not sure how they got there, but fighting for their lives all the same. It's foggy out because, it's a metaphor, the players are foggy, their future is foggy- they cannot see what's coming, or what's behind.

Exposition- They kill the Wolves, find Treona's tower, and still aren't sure how they got here. The PCs think back- and we end up in a flashback and a drinking competition, the PCs  show us (the audience) and each other who they are. Which brings us back to the Tower and Treona.

Inciting Incident- Treona tells the PCs about the marvelous coincidence, always get the coincidence in early so the players forget about it by the time they get to the end, the coincidence being that Treona has been looking for a bunch of adventurers- the ruined town of Kiris Dahn etc.

ACT 2 CONFLICT
The PCs head off for Kiris Dahn, a small problem arises- they need food, they hunt en route and find food- problem solved. 

The PCs must get in to Kiris Dahn, without getting seen, tramp through woods, wade through river- danger, but they manage it, rest in the farmhouse for the night, the PCs learn what it takes to be an adventurer.

Plot Point- In the night lots of creatures are about, including a torch lit procession which heads down to the gate. Who was that? What's happening here? Things are a foot, the PCs need to find out.

Next day PCs discover they have to remain under cover as they move about the ruined town- more danger.

Head in to the Kiris Library and beat up some Goblins (Encounter Level +1), Goblins tell them about the belching Demons below.

Head further down and are ambushed by the belching Demons- which turn out to be Bullwugs (Encounter Level +0).

Head down again and more Bullwugs (Encounter Level +0), with Giant Frogs and a yet more fighting and more danger.

Head down again and discover the Mud room with Portal and the Mudmen, close the Portal and destroy the Mudmen (Encounter Level +2).

Plot Point- Discover chest full of papers, Magic Items manufactured by Tyristys, Treona and Dreus (and others). Dreus did something bad.

Head over to ruined Church of Pelor, kill Rat Swarms and Stirges (Encounter Level +0).

Plot Point- Discover dead Kobolds, killed by something with bigger weapons than Goblins.

Head over to ruined Church of Sehanine, it's locked- hmm.

Plot Point- Discover, and talk at length, with Kiris Hoyt- the PCs get some answers about how Kiris Dahn got to be this way. Kiris Hoyt is a good guy.

Turning Point- Goblins attack (Encounter Level +1), lead by Triflick, mid-fight Kiris Hoyt (the good guy) turns in to a Wererat- bugger, then goes running off. Goblins defeated.

Plot Point- Kiris Hoyt (the Wererat) chased down as the Inn of the Tallest Fir explodes, lots of dead Goblins- what's going on here?

Plot Point- Triflick tells PCs Kiris Hoyt is a very nasty man, Hoyt confesses, 'the things I have done to survive.'

Turning Point- Triflick tells the PCs the torch lit procession was the arrival of a bunch of mercenary Severed Eye Orcs- they're after something.

Turning Point- Kiris tells the PCs about the Dragon- what Dragon?

PCs head to the Kiris Baths, find a very well concealed trapdoor, and head inside. They meet Channoa, the Dragon.

Point of No Return- The PCs tell the Dragon the truth, the Dragon reveals he guards the Slaying Stone and makes it clear what the PCs need to do to earn his trust (and the Slaying Stone). The swear to see it done.

The PCs head back to the ruined town gates and confront Boontah and his maniacs, they destroy the Goblins (Encounter Level +1).

Plot Point- Severed Eye Orcs turn up- they want the stone.

PCs fight the Orcs and manage (just) to take them down (Encounter Level +0).

Attempt to rest and hide, fail spectacularly and bump in to a bunch of Kobolds (Encounter Level +1).

Head over to the Kiris Library and hide, and rest.

Trapped in the basement of the Kiris Library, fight their way out against a bunch of Goblins with big axes (Encounter Level +0).

Turning Point- The Kobold slums are on fire and the streets are swarming with Goblins on Patrol.

Plot Point- Their Goblin prisoners from the previous fight confirm, the adventurers are being hunted by the Goblins, Hu-Jat has called up the reinforcements, the finale awaits (the PCs think).

PCs head out to the Kiris Mansion, manage to get there, and get inside.

PCs fight their way through to Hu-Jat, eventually, this after reinforcements turning up- a long and nasty fight (Encounter Level +5).

Plot Point- A small army of Goblins and Wolves turn up and try to break in to get at the PCs, time is running out, kill Hu-Jat quickly or else the bad guys are going to get in and decimate the PCs.

PCs kill Hu-Jat.

Plot Point- The door bursts open, Goblins and Wolves spill in- followed swiftly by Fire, Channoa has come to help out.

Plot Point- The Goblin army flees, the PCs wave the severed head of Hu-Jat about.

Plot Point- Channoa makes the PCs swear on their lives to keep the Slaying Stone safe, the PCs do and the Dragon gives them their treasure, the heads off.

Note PCs think they have finished and are at the end of Act 3, oh no, not yet.

ACT 3 CONCLUSION
Climax- The Severed Orcs are here to take the stone away. The fight is terrible and titanic, the PCs manage to overcome the Orcs (just), it's desperate stuff (Encounter Level +4).

Moment of Truth- The Severed Orcs bear a scrap of paper, one word- 'Dreus.' He's the true enemy.

Resolution- The PCs head back to Treona's Tower, she fills in the gaps, rewards them and then primes them for their next adventure- Fallcrest, Finding Dreus.

Obviously this is just my interpretation of things, but it's a structure I always bear in mind when I'm working out what order things should happen, the stepped difficulty of the fights (rising tension), the slow drip feed of information, the addition of new information which twists the tale a little and adds details which branch to other adventures.

Lastly in play I now have a number of patrons, NPCs, and villains including-

Channoa, the Brass Dragon- will the PCs meet him again, in what circumstances?

Dreus, the Elemtalist/Necromancer- why did he want the Slaying Stone? What is he up to?

Kiris Hoyt, the Human/Wererat- can the PCs save him? What happens next?

Kiris Petreus, Hoyt's scheming father- will he be made to pay for what he did? Where is he now?

Severed Eye Orcs- are there any more of them? Will they come back?

Shadowed Chain, The- Who or what are they?

Treona, the Ritualist in the Tower.

Tyristys, the last of the three Ritualist/Crafters- where is he? What part does he have to play?

And some questions that need answering-

What's to be done about Kiris Dahn now the Goblins and Kobolds are routed?

Where's Dreus?

Why was the Dragon protecting the Slaying Stone? Is there some authority over the Dragon?

A start, I generally select scenarios, and encounters and events, I want to add to the campaign and build my plot which I fathom in stages (although I'm pretty certain where I intend to go). The PCs at the end of this adventure are only at second level and yet I have selected scenarios/ideas/events et al which will see them safely (perhaps) to Epic level already.

Just some observations you understand, and remember I only had a week or ten days to prep the campaign so I selected the Slaying Stone as a start without really knowing where it was going to take me.

Next Time... Fallcrest.


----------



## Goonalan (Jan 30, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 10 Part 1

And so the PCs head of to Fallcrest, a short walk taking no more than three hours, and without incident- the PCs are on the well travelled Trade Road, and the with the Shadow passed things are a little safer.

They're met by Sgt. Gerdrand, and his guardsmen, at the Knight's Gate, their papers are checked, or at least Drakes are, he's the only PC with any documentation, the young Priest of Pelor does all the talking, eventually they're admitted to Fallcrest after the taxes are paid- a handful of coppers. 




Fallcrest, Upper Section- the posh bit.




Fallcrest, Lower Section- the not-so-posh bit.

Before we enter the city I show the players the whole of the map of the city and each player is asked in turn to describe the types of places he has been to and/or is aware of in the city, this mainly because we didn't get chance to set the characters up before we dived straight in to the game. All of the PCs have spent a little time in the City, although the phrase 'a little time' actually translates as two days for the Githyanki Jebediah, to a month for the Halfling Rogar.




The Blue Moon Alehouse, including upper floor- PCs have picked rooms.

The PCs head for the Blue Moon Alehouse, the start of their adventures- the drinking competition, and there are met by Farkill and Rock, the ex-adventuring Innkeepers are eager to hear the PCs tale. Which over dinner, and in private, the PCs recount- resorting to the truth, although cautioning Farkill and Rock that they do not want their tale told- they're here on important business, and while not undercover, do not want any untoward attention.




Blue Moon Alehouse Menu.

Just another note to say that the next adventure is a home brew style series of timed events and/or encounters, basically I've written out a multi-stage Skill Challenge (of sorts) for each PC- each of these Challenges provide clues to completing the PCs overall task- Finding Dreus. The Challenges are myriad and varied (you'll see as they unfold), the object is to entertain each of the players/PCs with their own individual tailored story or series of events- the challenge itself is very amorphous, by which I mean infinitely adaptable, the PCs do not need to meet NPC X, any NPC (within reason) can provide the next section of the challenges, again you'll see as it unfolds.

After a hearty meal Farkill has a proposition, he explains that Fallcrest is built on the ruins of the previous settlements (called Fallcrest) that came before, Fallcrest was last sacked just over a century ago by the Orcs in the Bloodspear War, the city was left in ruins. Anyway, Farkill states that a section of the Blue Moon cellar collapsed two days ago, revealing a door- beyond the door, he investigated briefly, is a series of rooms- clearly the cellars (or similar) of a previous construction. Noises, bumps in the night, have been heard coming from the newly discovered area. Farkill offers a reward if Resolute will lead his party below and discover what lairs there, and if necessary makes whatever it is go away.

The PC's agree to perform the task, after their free meal.

Farkill also informs them, during the small talk at the table, that Bith the Ratter has been looking for Rogar, Rogar was previously employed by Bith as a Ratcatcher, Rogar hates Rats, and this is why. He also informs the PCs, and Drake in particular, that the new Priest of Pelor at the temple in Fallcrest- The House of the Sun, is supposed to be mad, or at least strange. Farkill finds it very odd to begin with that the Priest, Grundelmar, is a Dwarf- 'what self respecting Dwarf would worship that great big ball of fire in the sky.' He blames the topsiders corruption of the Dwarven folk, Farkill is a Priest of Moradin, or rather was...

Next Time... Things that go Bump in the Light.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 2, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 10 Part 2

Lunch done the PCs head down in to the cellar, accompanied by Farkill, from there they head in to the newly discovered area, with Farkill guarding the exit behind them, and every now and then helpfully shouting instructions at Resolute, who the Dwarf still believes is the leader of the group.

It needs to be said that I had spent a considerable amount of time listing to RPGMP3 prior to the playing of this session, Farkill the Dwarf is now very Scottish, or at least his accent is, every PC is now addressed as 'laddie.'

If you've not been to RPGMP3 then you should, for recordings of live play, a excellent distraction for while your working away at the PC, it's to be found here-

RPGMP3 - Dungeon ON!

The PCs edge forward, there's a torch ahead- most odd, until they sidle up to thing and realise it is an ever-burning torch, there's a door open, and a hole in a wall- Maldor peers in to the hole (not recommended) and spots nothing of interest. Through the open doorway a small squad of Skeletons come alive, and lurch forward.

Maldor and Rogar get straight in to action, alas Rogar's sling shot goes astray, Maldor rushes forward and smashes one of the Skeleton (Decrepit = Minions) down.

Drake shuffles forward and unleashes a Lance of Faith, high and wide- it scorches the far wall. Jeb follows in and charges a Decrepit Skeletons, and another is reduced to bone shards.

The last two Skeletons are likewise brutalised, Resolute charging in and punching the head off the third, while Neb settles for levelling the last with a Magic Missile.

Which positions the PCs nicely for my attack, from the hole in the wall a scrawny grey arm reaches out and claws at... thin air. At the same moment Rogar spins around, a noise- a door opening from further down the corridor ahead- a second of the horrid grey-skinned emaciated figures emerges, and yelling and screaming charges the length of the corridor to claw at Rogar, and likewise misses.

Just like to share my dice rolls with you here for Ghoul #1 & #2, they were a '1' and a '2', do you see what I did there- synchronicity.




The Blue Moon Basement- Undead, of course.

The PCs react swiftly, Maldor dashes in to defend Drake, Bob rolls a '5', but he has the creature Oathed and so rolls again- '2', alas he fails to connect. Rogar does the same, and the same again (i.e. he too fails to connect), his second roll courtesy of an Action Point which produces our second to hit roll of '1' of the evening.

Drake's Lance of Faith comes again, Jack rolls a '4'- there's a lot of cursing, Jeb saves the day and slices hard and manages to damage both of the creatures with a Swordburst.

Resolute goes to grapple one of the creatures, something he states aloud he may regret, he too fails to connect- '3', Neb opens up with a Scorching Blast, while back-pedalling trying to get some distance between him and the Ghouls, Christer rolls a '4'. That's a pretty poor series of rolls.

Time for some hot Ghoul action...

Drake is slashed and clawed by the Ghoul in the centre chamber (through the hole), the young Priest of Pelor takes 12 damage as his blood turns to ice in his veins, he's Immobilised.

The second Ghoul makes matters worse, it connects with Jeb and delivers 15 points of damage, he too is Immobilised.

And then a third Ghoul rushes around the corner, behind the PCs, the adventurers are effectively surrounded. The PCs, still in the first thirty minutes of the session, go from rather jolly to suddenly very serious.

Maldor moves in close to the third Ghoul, Oaths the creature and then Abjures the Undead terror, and rolls- '1' then '3', thank the Raven Queen for Elven Accuracy- the Ghoul is blasted for 28 points of Radiant damage- the creature staggers, and Jeb's paralysis wears off.

Rogar charges in and crits the creature, the newly arrived Ghoul suddenly find itself bruised and battered; and very bloodied. 

Jebediah rushes over to join the fun, and after rolling a '1', is given a chance to try again by Maldor- courtesy of his Divine Guidance, second time around he slices in to the Ghoul, and kills it- one down. Is that four or five '1's so far for the PCs?

As Maldor (Bob) states on chat-

'I may be not the leader of this group, but when it comes to undead you guys better listen to me!'

Resolute manages to connect, punching another of the creatures in the face, alas he doesn't do a great deal of damage. Which doesn't work out well as the Human Brawler is clawed again for a further 18 hit points damage and Immobilised some more. 

The last Ghoul also launches itself at the Immobilised Resolute, attempts to bite his throat out, that's a '3', and another miss. The creature is suddenly engulfed in flame- Scorching Blast, and a '20', from Neb- the creature is briefly burnt, badly injured, and soon after bloodied.

Maldor to the rescue, he bathes one of the Ghouls attacking Resolute in the holy light of his Radiant Vengeance, and guess what, '20' crits. Resolute, after a free Saving Throw (Weakened Paralysis), is also no longer Immobilised.

The Human Brawler shifts to a better position, and then swings and connects again, and another Ghoul is bloodied. At the same instant, from behind the party a pair of Rotten Zombies hove in to view, again the PCs are surrounded- or at least bottled up in the corridor.

Rogar moves in and manages to launch a Steel Wind, Ironsoul Flurry & Sneak Attack triple attack- hitting for 28 points of damage, and one of the Ghouls hits the dirt- one left.

Maldor (Bob), again is first to chat-

'Nice work Rogar... that's my Halfling.' 

Drake hits with his Exacting Utterance on the final Ghoul- Jeb moves in and slashes the creature with his Booming Blade, the undead creature is almost down.

Resolute swings hard and misses, while Neb lands another Magic Missile, the last Ghoul is now battered, but still swinging furiously- Jeb is caught and sliced, bloodied and Immobilised. However the threat is soon snuffed out, Maldor comes again with his Oath of Enmity followed by an Overwhelming Strike, which with the extra damage from Drake's Exacting Utterance, is enough to slay the creature.

Which just leaves some staggering Zombies- easy.

One of the Undead connects with Neb, another slams Resolute, both however are only slightly wounded by the creatures, however behind the Zombies the PCs spot a fourth Ghoul who takes the opportunity to attempt to sneak out of the chamber and in to the cellar of the Blue Moon Alehouse.

Farkill is too fast, he slams the door shut in the creatures face- it turns- slashes and bites at the air before it and then bounds towards the PCs.

A second pair of Zombies appear ahead of the PCs, and again they are bottled in.




There's something about the last Ghoul... he's got a swagger in his walk.

Rogar moves to meet the two Zombies, and goes for his Steel Wind, and the bad dice are back- he rolls '1', followed by, '1'- snake-eyes.

Drake's Lance of Faith incinerates one of the Zombies threatening Rogar, he then drops a Healing Word on Jeb- who's no longer bloodied. The Githyanki is however still Immobilised, he fails his Saving Throw and spends a moment watching his friends at work.

Resolute however is no longer Immobilised, he rushes to Neb's side and with a Dual Strike punches both Zombies in quick succession, both of the creatures are smashed to dust.

Neb moves away from the approaching Ghoul and fires off another Magic Missile, the final Zombie falls.

The remaining Ghoul smashes in to Resolute, claws at the Human desperately, and connects for 17 points of damage- Resolute is reduced to 10 hit points and guess what- Immobilised again.

Maldor swears his Oath of Enmity against the creature, then connects first with his Radiant Vengeance, then follows up with an Action Point and rushes in to deliver an Overwhelming Strike, he hits again and manoeuvres the Ghoul in to the midst of the party. The PCs note that the last Ghoul, although badly cut already, is less affected by its cuts and bruises- clearly a stronger, more dangerous, creature.

Maldor (Bob), in chat, calls the other PCs in to the fracas-

'GRINDER!!!!'

Rogar rushes over and connects with a Steel Wind- Ironsoul Flurry combo. Drake lasers wide with his Sacred Flame and then pumps his final Healing Word in to Resolute, who is now no longer bloodied.

Jebediah catches the creature with his Booming Blade, while Resolute makes a Grappling Strike and grabs and Immobilises the Undead, and still the creature is not bloodied.

Neb fires off a Force Orb- he misses, he has still never hit with this attack. 

Let's just visualise that moment- the Ghoul is surrounded on all sides, backed up against a wall, and being held in place by Resolute- Neb fires off his spell from ten feet away and... misses. Oh well.

The Ghoul frees itself from Resolute's grasp and lashes out at Jeb, who has the creature Marked, and connects- the Githyanki is hurt, not yet bloodied, but Immobilised again. The Ghoul spends an Action Point (there's a clue- and the PCs didn't like that) and attempts to Bite Jeb's throat out- '3', that's a miss then- wasted bloody Action Point.

Actually at this point it was me doing the swearing over Skype.

Maldor decides to fire off his Radiant Vengeance, while stood next to the Ghoul, the creature is quicker to the draw and claws the Elf, however the Avenger's attack connects again and blasts a smouldering hole in the creature's torso.

And still it's not bloodied.

Jeb however shakes of his paralysis, he's no longer Immobilised.

Resolute grabs the last Ghoul again, inflicting a little more damage but significantly still not enough to bloody the beast.

Jeb doesn't stay free for long, he's swiftly clawed again, although for only a little damage.

The Ghoul is burnt again by Maldor's Radiant Vengeance, and again Jeb manages to shake off the Immobilised state.

Rogar is no where with his Steel Wind, Drake's Sacred Flame manages to blast radiant light in to the ceiling of the corridor. However Jeb's Booming Blade, Resolute's Grappling Strike and Neb's Magic Missile all hit home- the creature is grabbed again and... Bloodied, at last.

I'd like to say it's all plain sailing from here, but it's not- the Ghoul escapes again, and is now making two claw attacks per round, and again Resolute is quickly bloodied and Immobilised.

Maldor's Overwhelming Strike hits home, followed by Rogar's Steel Wind with Ironsoul Flurry and the creature is staggering, but still not down.

Jeb lands his Booming Blade again, while Resolute re-establishes his hold with a '20' Grappling Strike, and the (Elite) Ghoul Champion is on 1 HP.

Neb's Magic Missile hits it- it sinks to its knees, thinks about things for a short while- mortality etc. and then falls forward dead- cue rejoicing.

Although none of the PCs bit the dirt that was a tough one. 

The PCs take a Short Rest and then clear the remainder of the place out, in a pile of ancient bones they find a still glowing Holy Symbol dedicated to Pelor- a sign, a sign from Drake's wish list to be absolutely accurate- a +1 Symbol of the Holy Nimbus. Drake preys a while, while the other PCs make themselves scarce, the young lads faith unnerves them a little. The symbol is taken, the place is cleared out, and the PCs retreat to the cellars of the Blue Moon Alehouse.

The stone wall will be bricked back up, Farkill and the PCs negotiate their reward- which turns out to be a weeks food and board and one free drink per day- done.

As Jeb said on chat-

“Deal!”

And Neb-

“Good for me.”

That was a level 5 Encounter (PC Level +3)- Skeleton, Decrepit (Level 1 Minion) x4; Zombie, Rotter (Level 3 Minion) x4; Ghoul (Level 5 Soldier) x3 & Ghoul Champion (Level 5 Elite Soldier).

A bit of a rumble, I tried to stagger the entrance of the bad guys to generate the feeling that the PCs were trapped in and needed to break through to escape, I was constantly blocking off their retreat. That said they just held their ground and dished out the hits- eventually.

It was also an offering to the Avenger (and to a lesser extent Drake), Bob (Maldor the Elven Avenger) was hankering after an Undead encounter, wanting to see how some of his powers faired against his nemesi (is that nemesis', or nemesis's, or whatever).

The encounter played okay, I'm just conscious at times that I need to provide a little violence to go along with the role-play, a fight in the session tends to concentrate thei PCs minds- role-play is generally better after a fracas, the group seems to be a little better co-ordinated.

Part of the problem of being on Maptools is players sometimes suddenly have to dash off for nature breaks, another coffee/beer, or crying daughters, phone calls from wives etc. During combat some of the everyday things tend to get ignored, particularly if a PC has a power he wants to try out, or is struggling to stay on his feet.

Anyway, the PCs head back upstairs, sort out who's having which room, put Kiris Hoyt to bed- they lock him in his room, and then head off out in to the city of Fallcrest for some role-playing.

Next Time... the Wholesome Threesome and the Odd Trio.

Funny people players, you'll see.


----------



## Mircoles (Feb 2, 2011)

Force Orb never seemed to work  for my wizard either, though he did hit  with Magic Missle like a demon which used the exact same to hit roll back then. 

I eventually retrained it out for Ray of enfeeblement, which worked much better for me. 

Makes me wonder if Force Orb is cursed.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 2, 2011)

Mircoles said:


> Force Orb never seemed to work  for my wizard either, though he did hit  with Magic Missle like a demon which used the exact same to hit roll back then.
> 
> I eventually retrained it out for Ray of enfeeblement, which worked much better for me.
> 
> Makes me wonder if Force Orb is cursed.




In game the PCs have just hit 3rd level and Neb has I believe decided it's time to say goodbye to Force Orb, I guess he's used it a maybe seven or eight times in total- never hit once. Whereas his Phantasmal Chasm- everytime, and always the big bad guys getting knocked on their ass.

Cheers PDR


----------



## Bob_NS (Feb 2, 2011)

Mircoles said:


> Force Orb never seemed to work  for my wizard either, though he did hit  with Magic Missle like a demon which used the exact same to hit roll back then.
> 
> I eventually retrained it out for Ray of enfeeblement, which worked much better for me.
> 
> Makes me wonder if Force Orb is cursed.




My previous character was an Eladrin wizard. I had no problems with force orb. It did suck when I missed with the initial roll and than realize that if that one had hit two out of three adjacent enemies would get crits and a third one would have been a hit as well (because my macro on maptools rolled for the adjacent targets at the same time).

My secret to effective use of Force Orb was very high Dex (+3 and later +4) and "wand of accuracy". After I realize my miss on primary target was almost a hit I would activate wand of accuracy and turn it into a hit. Good implement was also helpful.

But Eruan (my wizard) was just too powerful.


----------



## Badgerish (Feb 3, 2011)

Dice certainly can be random, can't they?  Not the 1st time an encounter has going strange ways due to the dice.

Looking back or planning ahead, there is nothing wrong with that, but right when it's happening ... it's not the best feeling.

re: Force Orb
Only played a magic with it once, it worked great there but I did have re-rolls availible.

re: the Wholesome Threesome and the Odd Trio
So the party of 6 splits into groups of 3.  As I'm playing both Rogar and Resolute at this point, I figure I can get a character into each group so I can be part of both groups and not have to talk to myself ... but the party had other plans.


----------



## Bob_NS (Feb 3, 2011)

Badgerish said:


> So the party of 6 splits into groups of 3.  As I'm playing both Rogar and Resolute at this point, I figure I can get a character into each group so I can be part of both groups and not have to talk to myself ... but the party had other plans.




I still don't know how that happened. I was the last one to choose, or at least that is what I figured. Neb and Jeb were both heading to Mage guild, and the other three were already in a group, so Maldor went with the two guys that made him look less weird. However at this point in game we are all together once more, so if we split again. Resolute (or Rogar) can trade places with Maldor so the groups will be better balanced for roleplaying.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 3, 2011)

Bob_NS said:


> I still don't know how that happened. I was the last one to choose, or at least that is what I figured. Neb and Jeb were both heading to Mage guild, and the other three were already in a group, so Maldor went with the two guys that made him look less weird. However at this point in game we are all together once more, so if we split again. Resolute (or Rogar) can trade places with Maldor so the groups will be better balanced for roleplaying.




Just to make it clear to outsiders what the players are talking about, after the fight in the last installment the players headed off into Fallcrest for some 'meet the people' RP. However the group divided thusly-

The Wholesome Threesome- Drake (Mr. Nice Guy Priest of Pelor- he's 19 years of age, polite and diplomatic and the son of rich folk, he exudes bonhomie and is just plain... 'lovely'- he gets mothered a lot), with Rogar (Halfling Monk- mild mannered and already knows people in Fallcrest, talkative and interested and interesting), and Resolute (Human Brawler build Fighter- a bit silent but being played by the same guy as Rogar at the moment- not nice, but not nasty, quiet).

And the Odd Trio- Jeb (a Githyanki Swordmage- other than Jeb a Gith has never set foot in Fallcrest, the townsfolk are a little terrified, doesn't help that he barks a bit when roused, and he's easily roused), with Maldor (Elven Avenger of the Raven Queen- in full regalia, he's a nice guy but a bit... unapproachable- he nearly got a date but the woman in question had to see past his gaunt visage and skull-motif clothing, think talkative emo), and Neb (Tiefling Wizard who can be quiet, very quiet at times, and a little menacing).

So wandering around Fallcrest picking up hints and clues are three mild-mannered chatty guys and...

A group of strange/scary looking mystic folk who while occasionally chatty are overly fond of looming in the shadows and glaring at folk while muttering dark phrases).

Can you guess which group had more success?

We operate a Fame and Notoriety system in-game, basically it's a way of giving bonuses (or negatives) to Skill Checks, and or measuring the citizens immediate reactions to the PC in question. The Odd Trio all have equal or more Notoriety than Fame- due entirely to their dress, demeanour and most importantly the way they act...

In fact total Fame & Notoriety
The Odd Trio- Fame 7 Notoriety 7.5
The Wholesome Threesome- Fame 9.5 Notoriety 2

Either they need to target their social interactions, i.e. set the Odd Trio to interact with the dodgier elements of Fallcrest, or else re-assign groups.

This is obviously problematic in-game, but realistic (I think), when the three walked in to the Silver Unicorn Inn (a very pleasant upmarket establishment) the entire hostel stopped to stare. The fact that they then tried to blend in with the Merchants and assorted good-folk of the city resulted almost in a 'Slaughtered Lamb' moment (see American Werewolf in London).

You live and learn.

PDR


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 5, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 10 Part 3

And so as per the previous explanation the guys head out in to the city of Fallcrest, ostensibly they have the following tasks to be on with-

Find Dreus and discover what he is up to (and put a stop to it), but do so without drawing attention to themselves.

Cure Hoyt of his Lycanthropy.

Sell the Alchemical recipes they picked up in Kiris Dahn (in the magical repository).

They head off in two groups, the first group will be hereafter known as the Wholesome Threesome- Drake, Rogar and Resolute, all of whom are for the most part sociable, outgoing and 'good.'

The second group will be hereafter known as the Odd Trio- Jeb, Neb & Maldor- a group of strange alien looking creatures, cowled and creepy.

Things don't go exactly as planned for one of the groups...

We're also playtesting a Fame & Notoriety type system, something I've used in many other games, ostensibly if the PCs do good things there Fame increase, bad things- Notoriety; obviously some stuff is subjective but the entire system is run from the prospective of the LCD (Lowest Common Denominator- the citizenry of Fallcrest and the Vale).

And so, if the PCs were to get in to a bar room brawl they may each pick up a little Notoriety, if during the course of the brawl they were seen to save the Inn and/or help the patrons then that Notoriety may be negated by a little Fame, or lessened etc.

The PCs having just run the Goblins et al out of Gorizbad/Kiris Dahn have been told in advance that should they make it known that they completed this task then they will gain a Fame bonus (actually +5 Fame each). However Fame and Notoriety is a double edged sword- the more Famous they are the greater the chance that those they are seeking (Dreus) will hear of their arrival in Fallcrest, it's a tricky one. The PCs then decided out the outset to keep their previous adventure under wraps.

Of course the PCs are not always the masters of their own destiny, rumours of the change in Kiris Dahn are already starting to make their way in to the city of Fallcrest, courtesy of merchant caravans passing the place en route from Hammerfast or Harkenwold, obviously at present there's nothing to connect the PCs with the Kiris atm, but things change- see future posts.

The obvious question is what use then is Fame and Notoriety, simply put the higher the PCs Fame then the more likely the citizenry are to react positively to the PCs, in all manner of transactions and roleplay. High Notoriety may have the same affect, as the citizenry are wary, and/or frightened, of the PCs; or else high Notoriety may make roleplay et al harder to do- it works on a situation by situation basis.

The PCs initial scores were calculated based on their characters Race, Class, Appearance and Backstory, so for example-

Drake, the Human male 19 year old 'butter-wouldn't-melt-in-his-mouth' Priest of Pelor, and son of the gentry starts with Fame 3 & Notoriety 0, whereas-

Jebediah, the Male Githyanki (a race that I ruled has never previously been seen in Fallcrest) Swordmage, who it must be noted is quick to take umbrage, starts with Fame 0 Notoriety 2.

There are 'sort of' limits to Fame & Notoriety, or else boundaries, the suggestion is a 1st Level PC can only rise so high- gain a certain amount of Fame & Notoriety. Obviously these rules can be broken- should a 1st Level character kill the King, a Dragon, or else save the city then... the rules go out the window.

One more point, things reported generate much less Fame and/or Notoriety than things seen, so doing things with many people around to witness the act almost certainly generates a point of Fame. Going out in to a dungeon and slaying an army of demons may in fact generate very few Fame points, that is until the story becomes common knowledge. Certainly Fame & Notoriety is easier to come by in the city, and in front of witnesses.

Lastly it is possible to lay claim to Fame or Notoriety- roll in to the city and tell people you were responsible for... whatever, these events are judged on a case by case basis, with many factors considered. Being found out after lying automatically increases the PCs Notoriety. Oh and of course  both stats can go up as well as down, and both decrease over time.

And so, back to the game-

First off the Wholesome Threesome head for the Market Green in Fallcrest, wander around the stalls and eventually meet up with Bith the Ratter, apparently the weasely man has been asking after Rogar the Halfling- Rogar remember worked as a Ratcatcher, I think I've said that previously.




The Market Green- actually not that Green.

Bith is keen to see if Rogar has the old magic, it seems he's been having some problems with a job- he asks Rogar (and his friends) to undertake a little test, just a few rats to kill. If successful then he'd like to hire Rogar (and friends) to help him with some tough vermin buggers.

Drake does a little light shopping while this is going on, he buys himself some glow-in-the-dark ink which will allow him to write his letters at night- that'll be nice.

While this is going on Cut My Own Throat Dibbler ™ attempts to sell the PCs a rat-on-a-stick, he has no success, clearly the PCs have not read any Terry Pratchett novels, or else they have.

In the mean time the Odd Trio are getting some funny looks as they head through the city, very funny- no one has seen a Githyanki before, particularly walking around with a Elven Priest of the Raven Queen, and a Tiefling wrapped in robes and clutching a magical looking staff. People start bumping in to each other and things- to make matters worse Maldor is just missed by a bucket of night soil- he remonstrates heartily, and soon after is face to face with the slop thrower, a pretty young maiden.

Maldor does his best, not to find anything out you understand, but to get a date with the startled young woman- who is soon begging for forgiveness. She promises she will 'go out' with Maldor 'maybe', anything to get away from the Odd Trio.

The Trio have a better time at the Fallcrest Stables, they're en route to the Tower of the Septarch- Neb & Jeb wish to join the guild it seems, Lannar Thistleton at the stables converses a while with Maldor (again). The Elf is pricing up horses for all the PCs, for when they get free of Fallcrest. Thistleton sets aside his prejudices- money is at stake, the Odd Trio promise to return when they have more coin.

And so they head on to the Septarch's Tower, and are finely met there, after much hammering at the door, by Tobolar, Nimozzaran the Green's Halfling Apprentice. Tobolar is curt, rude and a little aloof- the best they can get out of him is that his master is too busy to talk to the likes of them, and it will cost them 250gp each to get in to the guild- at this point none of the PCs have 250gp. Disgruntled, and in testy moods, the three head off.

Meanwhile the Wholesome Threesome are taken to a basement in a nice house in Fallcrest by Bith the Ratter, the game begins-




Splat the Rat.

In the basement the PCs are divided, one in to each room, the Rats (all Minions) appear in random rooms, the PCs are not allowed to move chambers, the first round one appears, the second two etc. The PCs play out a short game of 'Splat the Rat', which only takes 15 or so minutes and accounts for nearly 30 Giant Rats. Drake and Resolute are both bloodied at the end of the game, even after Drake has used both of his Healing Words.

Giggling ensues as Rogar's Lions Den kills all of the Rats that approach him, while Drake is chased for a while by a pair of the nasty critters- I know this isn't simulationist, it's a game.

Regardless Bith is overjoyed- Rogar and his friends have the skills- he goes on to explain that a place called the Tombwood, an ancient (and now unused) graveyard riddled with tunnels and catacombs has been taken over by Kruthik. He will pay handsomely for Rogar to lead his men in to the catacombs and caves and destroy the Kruthik nests, destroying the nests Bith tells the PCs will cause the other Kruthik to flee.

Rogar agrees to complete this task, with his friends, later in the day- they'll come and get Bith when they're ready to take on the task.

Meanwhile Maldor picks up a flyer for the Silver Unicorn Inn, the Odd Trio decide to head there to have a nose around.

The Wholesome Threesome in the mean time make for the House of the Sun (The Temple of Pelor), Drake has heard rumours that the Temple is being run by a mad Dwarf called Grundelmar.

Which turns out to be absolutely correct.




Meet Grundelmar.

The Threesome arrive mid-sermon, Grundelmar is old-school, Sun & Brimstone he rants and rages at the dying of the light, it's a little insulting- particularly as he starts picking on Drake. At this point your friendly DM is shouting down Skype at Jack (Drake), trying to provoke his anger...

And so... look into your hearts you miserable, feeblings, for Pelor's light shines there- if only you could see it.

The glorious light of Pelor resides within even the most wretched sinner- like you there, foul spawn that you are, if you don't mind me saying so... 

Grundelmar states.

The following from the chat window-

Grundelmar- Oh look... What do we have here... More sinners seeking salvation!
Sit down you miserable wretches, save your souls- if they're not already beyond redemption.
Where was I? 

As Drake, Rogar and Resolte arrive.

Resolute sits down and sneers a bit.

Grundelmar continues-

Oh yes.
Let the light of Pelor, that is within each of you, shine out, let it radiate from you...
From each of you- although you are no doubt fiddling sparrow-farts of humanity.

And some more-

YOU!
WHERE DO YOU THINK YOU ARE GOING SCUMBAG?
SIT DOWN. 

When Moses Teatowel tries to head off.

Rogar smiles and sits down next to Resolute, trying to hide his laughter.

Grundelmar finishes up...

Good, that concludes todays sermon, tomorow- why Pelor loves you.
Which should be interesting- miserable carrion that you all are.
Right- get...
But what's this- a Priest of Pelor!
You and your friends can stay, the rest of you- SCRAM! 

Then spots Drake-

Ah, a fellow traveller of the path of the one true light- fantastic to see you.
What did you think of my sermon?
Well... 

Which results in... a clash of minds, Drake maintains his cool, points out that Pelor cherishes, loves, nurtures et al; while Grundelmar insists that Pelor smites, burns and sears...

Then Grundelmar has an idea- he states that if Drake is so certain that his way is the best then he should deliver tomorrows sermon at the House of the Sun, (4 PM tomorrow afternoon).

Jack (Drake) goes silent on Skype as the other players giggle- your kindly DM tells Jack that Drake will be delivering the sermon as part of a Skill Challenge, that it must be written ahead of the game, and not ad-libbed.

Jack is overjoyed at the prospect, the other players determine to gather an audience for the event.

And thus we guarantee ourselves a little light entertainment in the future.

The tenth session of play comes to an end, the PCs have enough XP for Level 3 now, however they're not going to get a rest until the end of the day, I play that the PCs whether in-dungeon or out can only take one Extended Rest in a 24 hour period, we pay particular attention to time even in-dungeon.

Next Time... Boys About Town.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 6, 2011)

I forgot to post the entry from Rogar's diary for Session 9, the last fight with the Orcs for the Slaying Stone and the return to Treona's Tower.

Here it is-

<session 09>

<the following pages are slightly blood-stained and feature a few poor drawings of the Slaying Stone>

I no longer hate rats, sure they are dirty and bitey, but they don’t hold a candle to Orcs!

I hate Orcs.  While we travelled back to Treona’s tower, a group of the Severed Eye Orcs ambushed us.  I guess we where happy with our victory over Hu-Jat and how the Goblins had fled; we must have become complacent.  Can’t let that happen.  I worry about falling into paranoia, but now that we are adventurers... we should act like them.  Me and Maldor can keep watches, do scouting ahead and behind the group, keep this from happening again... for this time we almost died!

The Orcs came at us from all sides, with slashing Falchions, crushing Morningstars (even Resolute would have had to use them two-handed, yet these Orcs weilded them with a shield) and to make things worse, two leaders.  The leaders where a Shaman wearing a wolf-pelt and calling on spirit-wolves and lighting to harm us, and a bulky one wearing what looked like plate made from the carapace of some giant beetle or even... an Umber Hulk.

Despite our poor traveling discipline, we reacted swiftly to the new threat.  Our first and largest descision was calling out to Drake to use the Slaying Stone!  But this wasn’t Drake’s nature and he was mostly surrounded by Orcs, so he passed the stone onto Neb.  The Orcs saw Drake as an easy target (pretty true, need to talk to him, see if we can presuade him to wear heavier armour).  Indeed, Drake was bashed to the ground in this fight and could well have died!  I took my own healing potion though and fed it to him, bringing him back and he returned the favour with a great burst of magical healing that I think helped all but one of us.

Neb, took the slaying stone and used magic to swiftly move atop a huge nearby rock.  From this perch and held the Slaying Stone in his hand and pointed it towards the heavily armoured Orc leader.  I was expecting more you know?  A clash of thunder, a giant gout of purple flame, the spirits of the old Tielfling empire to rise up or something; but Neb simple pointed, spoke ‘die!’ and there was a little spark from the stone.  The Orc leader then abruptly fell forward onto his face and that was it!  Neb let me hold the stone afterwards.  I hadn’t touched it before, a bit afraid to be honest, not scared of it effecting me, but on what it might do to others.  Now it’s just a rock though.  A little larger than my sling-stones, but small enough to use, if I wished.  I’ve made a few drawings here, but it’s just a round rock with a worn rune.

Anyway, with the Orc’s leader felled, with the stone used, I expected a change in their actions and tactics, but they carried on fighting.  Maybe they where too dumb to realise what had changed?

The death of the enemy leader and Drake’s magical healing quickly changed our tactics, that’s for sure  We beat back the remaining Orcs, and while the one with morningstars and shields became enraged as they fought, the tide has turned.  Hoyt spent a little time slipping his bonds, if we had needed to, we could have secured him but this way was for the best as he kept his mind clear of the wererat influence and stabbed Orcs by our side.  He could have givven in, he could have run, but he didn’t.  This is a good sign that he wants to change and live on.

I still need to work on my aim, keep from hesitating when fighting these savage humanoids, for the enemey will not be holding back.  I feel I’m pulling my weight, but I need to do more, risk more to gain more.  We will see.   At the end of this fight, when only two Orcs remained, I slipped past one, rushed 25’ over rough ground then clambered 10’ up the Orc fighting Neb... then just fluffed the attack and bounced off his falchion.  Still, we where down the to clean up at this point and Resolute grabbed the Orc by the ankles and brought it down to the rock and then the ground, knocking it unconscious for (fruitless) questioning.  The very last Orc tries to run, but against Maldor that’s a losing game and is run down.

The Orcs carried coins, quite an impressive haul in the leader’s case, but nothing else of value.  There was a scrap of paper bearing the name ‘Dreus’ upon the leader, this must be the same Dreus who was part of the magical cabal from Kiris Dahn; how was he involved with this?  He had apparently ‘done something bad’ but did this run into hiring Orcs to do his bidding?
The Orcish bodies where piled up and Neb cheerfully burned them to ash.

The survivor tells us nothing of interest.  Apparently the Wolf-Shaman led the group in tracking and travelling and the other leader dealt with everything else.  Jeb suggests that we should release this Orc, so that it can spread the tale of our group and make us infamous among the savage Humanoids.  I’m against this, but I am far from the leader is the band and somehow the Orc is released... but neither Maldor nor Neb will stand for that and both vy for taking out the fleeing Orc; It’s a magic missile that does the job though... and I can see in Drake’s expression that he is really, really hating this.  Hopefully we will get the chance to talk with him and see if the adventurer’s path is really his way.

We travel on for a little while, then setup camp early in a small grove of trees, the rest where not happy to move on without a rest, considering the beating we had taken with Hu-Jat and these Orcs.  I was still pretty fresh, so I told the others and went a’hunting.

Oh, it was good to be out on my own.  I had forgotten the freedom, the openness when it’s just you in the wilderness.  Part of me wanted to walk on, but it was only a small part.  I do like this group and … I love the adventure.  Freedom is a small price to pay.

The hunting seems a world easier than the last time; on the way out I bag a pair of nice rabbits, which is nice but on the way back I locate a foraging wild boar!  It’s almost my size and it’s got a wicked pair of tusks, but I managed to sneak up right behind it and took it down with a sequence of well-timed blows.  Took a while to drag the thing back to camp, but how their faces lit up when I did... that made up for it.

Day 05)
Well rested and well fed, it was in the early morning when we set off again.  The journey was uneventful and in the early afternoon when we reached where we started: Treona’s tower.

Treona is happy (and not surprised) to see us again.  She wants to know about the Slaying Stone but we say the Stone isn’t a problem and tell her the full story from the beginning and crossing the river.  She is apprecitive and when it comes to the use of the Slaying Stone she nods her head softly.  The important thing is that the Stone was not used for evil and Treona is acceptant of that.  When we got to the parts with Hoyt (and brought in Hoyt to stand before Treona) Treona visably... softened.  This is something I may never understand, it doesn’t fit with my training at the monestary nor the adventurer’s way.  Still, not my place to judge.

Treona is okay with our use of the Stone, and overjoyed that we brought Hoyt back safely.  Hoyt is embrassed for his affliction, but looks to use hopefully for curing him and looks to Treona for the future.  Turns out Treona’s tower has a secure room, so there is a safe place for Hoyt here.

Treona takes the depleated Slaying Stone and rewards us with a magical bag!  It weighs a single pound, yet can hold up to 200lbs of weight!  It’s got a nice drawstring closure so it can open up to a foot wide.  Also, I give up the Silver dagger that I took from Triffic.  It’s a piece of Kiris Dahn history and Treona seems happy to take it, offering a pair of magical gloves in return; Neb takes these and crows how they will be useful for him fighting creatures resistant to his fire.

When we showed Treona the wooden case that the Stone had orginally been contained in... something special happened (I use the word ‘special’ as I really don’t know if this was a good or bad thing).  The Stirge eggs contained within hatched!  I have such disgust for these things, these half-repile, half-insect abberations; yet Jeb seems at home with them.  He let the warped things stab their snouts into him and feeds on his blood.  A dim relocation of something Bith said springs to mind, how a parent-Stirge lets their new-born young feed on them, forming a parental-bond.  I remeber this as they are a good target at that time... but Jeb seems willing to cope with the blood loss and seems happy to try and training the Stirge to be some type of pet.

Is there is a single member of this band that I do not worry for?  I think only Neb, and that may be how forgettable he is.

One Stirge is left with Treona, although she doesn’t seem impressed.  Jeb keeps the other with him, swaddled in his clothing.

Treona’s last gift is a great one.  Powerful, protective and enough for everyone!  Apparently some folks called the Shadowchain Dwarves commisioned a set of six amulets of protection with the same design (a gray chain with a solid link engraved with the protective runes).  She generiously gave up all these amulets to us, as the Dwarves never claimed them.  Useful and, well, it shows that we are in this together.

We also asked Treona about Dreus and Channoa.  She clearly knows more about Channoa than she wanted to say, but we didn’t pry.  Dreus was another matter.  Treona thinks that Dreus is dangerious and needs to be found before he does something that threatens other people.

She described him as:  Oldish (fourties?), human with black hair and generally wearing black clothes (nothing wrong with that.  It goes with everything).  He spent most of his life in Fallcrest and one the first day of the shadow over Fallcrest, he left Kiris Dahn, quite possibly to return to Fallcrest.  One Two last things:  He has strong moods, often swinging between them and... he was known as a teller of stories, fond of being listened too.  If we find him and can keep our interest secret, this is a good way to get to know him.


Day 06)

I write this by the light of my everburning torch, at the highest window in Treona’s tower.  I found it hard to set aside time to write as... so little has happened in the last day and a half.

After we talked with Treona, exhanged the items and made plans.  There was nothing left to do.  Living without the constant worries of Gorrizbad or the hardships of the road seems different and strange.  After a while, Drake offered to help Treona with any mundane tasks she had, Resolute immeaditely leapt up to help with anything fitting his strength.  I joined in a moment later and the others followed.

We helped clean the place, dig the garden, repair the bridge a little, make a large cage for the Stirgeling, move some furniture, fix a door that sticks.  I even ended up on the roof to re-set some loose slates.  Neb and Jeb also helped Treona with some magical things that I couldn’t make head nor tail of.

The evening meal was all the more tasty and filling from having worked for it.  After dinner, I suggested setting a watch; the others nodded and discussed it while Treona looked at us like we were insane.  If we are, I don’t want to change.

The next day was more of the same: odd jobs, repairs, preperations.  I write this from the highest window in Treona’s tower as I am on watch.

Day 07)

Breakfast is the last of the boar, with eggs and bread.  Treona, Neb and Jeb have shown us what they where working on.  It’s a copy of the Slaying Stone!  Same size, shape, colour and they assured us that it has a magical aura/signature similar to the real thing.  And as the stone will only work near Kiris Dahn, it’s can’t be tested and proved wrong.  This does mean we have to be quiet about our adventure for now, or atleast the part about how we used the Slaying Stone.

Hoyt has improved well over the last couple of days.  Free of his self-inflicted confinement in Gorrizbad and hearing our offers to help him (and Treona’s presence, that’s for sure) he looks and acts so much stronger and more confident.  He will travel with us to Fallcrest so that we may better cure him of his affliction.

Now we set off for Fallcrest.  Will we be sneaking about, hidden from the honest folk of this fair town?  Will we be returning conquerors, toasted in every tavern?  Or will we be something else?
Only time will tell.  Time will tell.

Comment: actually it was maldor who received the Gloves of Piercing.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 6, 2011)

And this from Rogar's diary at the end of Session 10-

<session 10>

“Mad Manticore Ale” - a pleasant light ale with a strong golden colour (Farkill assures me that this is how it got the name).  It’s sharp and hoppy without being overbearing and has a nice aftertaste.  It’s also very calming after you just spent 5 minutes in a basement fighting GHOULS!

Let me go back a bit.  We arrived at Fallcrest in the mid-morning, having decided that we would be as careful as possible about letting on what happened at Gorizbadd, until we had found Dreus.  

We were stopped at the front gates (which is quiet reasable as we where 7 people with about 11 weapons between us ####) and asked our business.  This is something we should have been prepared for and prepared an answer for, but we blundered through it okay.  On of the guards did recognise us and said that Farkill had been asking about us, so on to the Bluemoon Alehouse.  

Farkill is overjoyed to see us (Rock seems happy but hardly says a word.  I think this is his way) and wants to hear our story, I suggest that we don’t discuss this in the common room and Farkill guides us to a side room.  Here we tell him the story of our actions after the drinking competition, although we leave out all mentions of Treona, Hoyt and using the Slaying Stone. 

Farkill is (to use his words) ‘Well Impressed’!  He was worried that we, in our intoxicated state, would wander out of the town and into adventures that we where not ready for, but he is oh so happy that we landed on our feet.  Also, he has a favour to ask, more to our stature  than his own.  I happily offer my assistance, and the rest follow.  In what comes next however, some of them change their tune.

The favour is this:  check out the basement.  Huh.

There is more to it than that, but Farkill reminds us that the town of Fallcrest is built upon the ruins of the town of Fallcrest.  Many of the basements here are older dwellings that the new buildings where built over; most of the time this safe and stable, but sometimes the old walls and door break and they open into places not seen for many years.  This turned out to be such a time.

I crept down first, although it’s quickly clear that the only lights down here are what we bring our selves, so stealth isn’t an option.  I have no problem with this task or this place, having seen many places like this as a ratcatcher; however some of the others think the task is beneath us and that the place is too dirty to explore!  This, after we spent 2 days hiding from goblins in Gorizabadd!  After we dug through burnt libraries and where buried in mud.  I have to pretty much demand that we go on, and soon me and Maldor see things that will put all this petty bickering behind us:  I see a great pile (15’ across?) of decayed, skeletal bodies and Maldor sees 4 skeletons standing and moving of their own accord.

It would be flippant to say that I relished the comming combat for stopping the petty complaining and chatter.  I guess I’m flippant then!  Until the Ghouls crawled out, I welcomed the combat, the danger, the focus.  I don’t quite know what this means for me.

The skeletons fall within seconds, but there is movement from the room by me and both of the corridors around us.  Ghouls!  Ghouls!  As a ratter, the undead where something you had to be wary of, but Ghouls where the worst of the lot.

Zombies?  Even a Dwarf can out run them.
Skeletons?  Almost always they are guarding something or some place, even though they are fast, they won’t follow you for long.
Ghouls?  Tireless, smart, lethal, resisliant and … cruel.  They will follow you for miles, they see perfectly in the dark and know all the best hiding spots in their domain.  If you try to fight them?  We where a group of organised, (slightly) experianced adventurers, with some magical weapons and armour.  Imagine what these things would do to one or two ratters?  Their touch drains your will to move and their bite (if they don’t get your throat) renders you unable to do anything!

Anyway, we reacted well to the sudden escalation, pulling together with me, Resolute and Jeb at guarding the edges, Neb and Drake (mostly) safe in the middle and Maldor free to move and strike or blast.  And blasting is good, his silvery magic does a number on the Ghouls when it hits, as fitting of the servants of the Stern Lady, who hates the undead.

Jeb and Resolute took a couple of nasty hits, but Drake’s magic helped them back into the fight.  I remeber Resolute saying “Thank you Drake.  I shall kill a ghoul to thank you!”, I don’t think Drake fully appreciated that.

There also some zombies, lurching in after the ghouls, they seem to die off by accident.  The last Ghoul has even more supernatural toughness than the others, but it too falls.

We stand for a moment, in the silence... then we check the dead and spread out to sweep the other rooms.  The only thing we found of note was a silver and gold holy symbol of Pelor, Drake seemed happy with this and promised that it would make his magic stronger more real.

I’m still unsure how much Farkill knew of this.  Why wouldn’t he be down here with us, if not some some reason.  A test?  He didn’t say anything afterwards.  An oddly specific doom or profercy?  Again, he would have said afterwards.  Something will always be beyond my ken, I guess.

Anyway, Farkill listen to our recount of events, was blahsay about the skeletons and shocked at the ghouls.  Farkill offered us a week of bed and breakfast at the Blue Moon Alehouse, but you know Ghouls so we bargined him up to a week of bed and breakfast, 10 gold and a drink, each.  This is how I sampled the Mad Manticore Ale; very pleasent, both for flavour and having earned it.

After this excitment, things went a lot slower.  We had to explore Fallcrest a bit and see if there are any signs of Dreus being here.  We decided to split the party a little (note to self: NEVER SPLIT THE PARTY!) and while me and Drake where discussing how to do this, Neb, Jeb and Maldor had already wandered off towards the wizards tower that, err, towered over the lower town from it’s lofty perch off the edge of the upper town.

First up was the market.  We were looking for a place to sell the gemstones and nose-ring (selling an orcish nose-ring.  While I wasn’t expecting to fight ghouls under a tavern, there are some things that I could never predict) and had been told that Bith the Ratter was looking for me.

We didn’t find a place to sell the items, but did find Bith.  Along with Bith, we found a challenge and a job!  Bith is a great ratter, but talks a bit above his station.  Turns out he’s been offered a fee to clear Cruthik Kruthick Kruthik out from the Tombwood, the Tombwood being an odd combination of graveyard and forest.

I don’t know that much about ‘Kruthik’ apart from how they are ant-lizards or something and range in size between that of a dog and that of a cart.  Bith said the key was to find and destroy the creature’s lair, the rest will flee at that point.  But all this came later, before this was the test...

Bith led us to large but plain house off the market.  The staff knew him and sent us all down into the cellar.  Bith stayed on the stairs and told me, Resolute and Drake to stand within the three linked rooms of the basement, told us that for the test, we had to stay in the seperate rooms.  Then he closed the door above and it was like magic, the silent cellar started rustleing and a moment after, rats (two-footers, mostly) crawled from their hidey-holes and attacked!

But we have fought Wolves, Kobolds, Goblins, Orcs and even Ghouls.  Rats are no longer a real problem!  Resolute and Drake did take a good few bites though (I think I took one, maybe two). 

I was in the first room as it was the largest, that didn’t seem to effect the number of rats though.  My sling technique was a great help here; free of distractions I was able to accurately hit the rats gnawing on Drake and even on Resolute.  Drake was in the center room, so his magic could reach us both and if things went wrong, both me and Resolute could rush to his aid.  Resolute was in the last room just ‘cus someone had to be there.

Thinking back, we should have done things a little diferent:  Drake in the middle room again, for his magic (and his choice of magic was off as well, his attacks lit up the rats to make them easier to hit... but that doesn’t matter when your attacks have already killed the foe.  Just two-footers afterall), but he should have moved over to be next to Resolute, so Resolute can defend Drake better.  Resolute should have been in the first room, so he and Drake would be closer to the stairs, I would have been fine at the back as I can outrun the others so well.

Anyway, Bith was well happy with our performance and promised me that ‘me and my party’ had the job for the Tombwood.  I tried to correct him about how it’s not my party but he started talking about the job and Kruthiks.  We will meet up with him later after we have done things and rejoined Neb, Jeb and Maldor.

Next up, we followed Drake to the ‘House of the Sun’, which was the local temple to the crazy... by which I mean it was meant to be to Pelor, but the current occupant was so crazy the whole ‘everburning god of the sun’ thing gets obscured.

Grundlemar!  As mad as a Badger in a wedding dress.   I can’t recall the specifics ‘cus I was laughing too hard at the time but he was angry and erratically berating anyone and anything that came within his view.  He made a couple of spluttering lines at me (for laughing) before he saw Drake and his disapproving expression.  I’m proud of how Drake stood up for himself with no problems although he did get flustered when Grundlemar challenged Drake to a sermon-off!  4pm tomorrow, wouldn’t miss it for the world... (but... I worry for the boy, how can I help?  I can’t join him on the stage lectern and I don’t have the presence to work the crowd properly)


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 7, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 11 Part 1

And so the PCs are still in pursuit of their three goals as outlined in the previous session- 

Find Dreus et al

Cure Hoyt of his Lycanthropy

Sell the Alchemical stuff

We've spoken in-between times, me and the players, just a few hints and tips back and forth about how to accomplish the first of the above three goals. The method decided upon by the players is to make a few friends in Fallcrest first- find some people they can trust. None of the players have any strong connections in the city, no one they can just go to, so they've got to tread a little carefully.

Back to the action.

The Odd Trio make it to the Silver Unicorn Inn, wander in and... stop the place dead- every face turns to look at them, as I've said previously the Odd Trio are odd, it doesn't help that unless nudged in to action Maldor is the only one that initiates conversations...




The Silver Unicorn

The bar stops to stare, that is until Wisara Osterman, the owner of the Silver Unicorn Inn, welcomes the strangers to her fine establishment; the spell for some in the bar however is not broken. Even after a short chat with Wisara some of the other patrons are still staring- the Gith, Jeb is not feeling the love, he voices his feelings- to the bar in general.

Several patrons get on their feet and bustle over, not quite sure how to react- Wisara chides her patrons, makes a short speech about when she arrived in Fallcrest nearly seventy years ago... the moment is defused. Soon after Jeb lets slip that the guys are adventurers and have only just arrived in Fallcrest- the patrons press for news of the Vale. 

Rumour has it a huge Dragon has recently attacked the ruined city of Kiris Dahn and destroyed what was left of it in an incredible fire storm- other patrons wonder aloud whether Fallcrest will be next. The PCs are in a tight spot, Maldor manages (just) to talk their way out of the situation- the PCs assure the good citizens present that the dragon would not dare take on Fallcrest- he's certain. Furthermore he'd heard that the ruins of Kiris Dahn was home to Goblins and worse, surely their destruction is a good thing.

The citizens seem somewhat reassured, several press on and question the Odd Trio further, they may have even made a friend in Earl Pye, a fish merchant. Regardless the Trio are left to their own devices- they continue to chat with Wisara, eventually drawing out of the Halfling a little information- although nothing to do with their present goals. They learn that Wisara has her suspicions about the Nentir Inn, a new-ish establishment run by a smooth talking Half-Elf, she's not certain but she thinks there's something not right about the place.

Alas nothing to help them with their task... the Trio cannot manoeuvre the conversation around to Dreus, and dare not just ask.

The Wholesome Threesome meanwhile venture in to the Halfmoon Trading House and are met by Selarund Halfmoon.




A little light shopping.

The Halfling proves to be open and friendly, wondering if the PCs have ever visited the Seven Pillared Hall, he marks them for adventurers straight away- he tells them about the place, located in Thunderspire Labyrinth. Eventually- stories swapped, although the PCs story is completely lacking in detail- they're adventurers, that's it; the PCs trade in the few gems and jewels they've found- snoop around the shop for a bit and then depart.

Both groups head for the Moonsong Temple (Sehanine), they're looking for a cure for Hoyt remember, within heavenly voices sing and soar- the children's choir is mid-practice. 




I know, looks a lot like the House of the Sun- shh.

Ressilmae Starlight, the High Priest welcomes the PCs and suggests they perhaps sing-along, at first the players are a little stand-offish, Ressilmae explains that the PCs are an intimidating bunch, particularly as they are bristling with weapons and some of them rather odd and dangerous looking, perhaps a song or two will soften their approach- the children do indeed look a little frightened.

Sehanine row the boat ashore Hallelujah...
Sehanine row the boat ashore Hallelujah...
What's this children, we have company, come on... join in...
Give us a tune... 

The PCs are talked in to it- or else they have no option, I'm a dictator DM, each must hum, la la la, or otherwise make noises in an effort to replicate a well known tune- the other players must guess the song. This is a Skill Challenge, although without the dice rolls- the PCs need four successes before three failures, they only just make it- with one failure to spare, I thought I was a tuneless soul.

It doesn't help that one of the players is humming Beyonce (or something like that) songs- the players, save one of the guys are mid-30's or thereabouts. My personal musical influences stop and start with original Punk and early New Wave (I'm an old get though).

All the standards are dragged out- I myself deliver a thumping version of 'Eye of the Tiger' to start them off, the Star Wars theme gets an airing (geeks), as do a few other film scores. Jack (Drake) is the young guy in the group- he's responsible for the two failures (I seem to remember), the Serbs- Zoran (Jeb) & Bob (Maldor) we discover couldn't carry a tune in a bucket... 

At the end of it all- all humbled and humiliated several of the players are so overcome and emotional that they have been reduced to tears, either that or they were laughing so much.

The children are packed off and Ressilmae is asked for help, as it turns out the Elf can access the necessary Ritual to cure Lycanthropy, however if the victim has been in the state for some time he cautions that the ritual may not be successful, they will need an unguent called Ratsbane for it to have more chance of success. The other sticking block is the ritual is expensive and the PCs are unknown to Ressilmae, he will do the job but for a little shy of 500gp, the PCs really need to sell some of their ill-gotten gains (the Alchemical stuff).

Before the PCs leave Ressilmae has a surprise... for Drake, it seems the Elf has been entrusted with a message for the young Priest of Pelor, a letter from his parents-




You've got mail.

For those that can't read the above, here it goes-

Dearest Achibald,

It is over two weeks since we received your last letter, please write soon, I worry about my little soldier... 

I have trusted this missive with the Church of Sehanine to deliver, apologies I had tried to contact the Church of Pelor there in Fallcrest but... communication problems with a slightly deranged Dwarf.

Me and your father are at present staying in with Baron Stockmer, a relation on your father's side of the family, in Harken- the capital of Harkenwold. The good Baron is ruler here, actually he rules all of the Harkenwold, lest you think that too grand you should know that Harkenwold is a small barony- population less than 2,000 all told. That's less than the number of citizens in Fallcrest, and yet the country is beautiful and the people are friendly. Your father is content at last, I believe we will stay here for some time, certainly see out the entire winter. If you have time then perhaps you could pay a visit- when the roads are clear of snow.

But for now, take your time and relax- I hope your studies in Fallcrest go well, I hope that you find the Sage you were looking for and that you stay safe and warm.

Please write Archie, we are missing you so, if only to reassure me that you are wearing a clean pair every day, and that you are remembering to put the cream on your 'secret itch'. 

I have sent you a present, for Pelormass- I bet you've been missing these.

Love

Mummikins & Pops


The present in question comes in a lovely box with a red bow, within are a pair of fluffy rabbits feet style slippers... Drake blushes.

The PCs decide they can trust Ressilmae, so far his answers have been spot on, and their Insight checks do not lie- they explain a little more about their story, the fact that they are looking for a very bad man call Dreus. Ressilmae takes it all in and decides that he will help, he will endeavour to make discreet enquiries. The other PCs (other than Drake) also encourage Ressilmae to come and see Drake's sermon tomorrow at the House of the Sun, again Jack goes quiet on Skype, other people seem to be laughing again.

Ressilmae states that he will be there, and if possible he will bring the children along... it just gets better.

The PCs say their goodbyes, even Unky Resolute who has been giving the younger children piggy-back rides', the big softy.

I think that's enough for the first instalment of session 11.

Next Time... The Investigation continues.


----------



## Bob_NS (Feb 8, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> All the standards are dragged out- I myself deliver a thumping version of 'Eye of the Tiger' to start them off, the Star Wars theme gets an airing (geeks), as do a few other film scores. Jack (Drake) is the young guy in the group- he's responsible for the two failures (I seem to remember), the Serbs- Zoran (Jeb) & Bob (Maldor) we discover couldn't carry a tune in a bucket...




I resent that comment about us Serbs not being able to carry a tune in a bucket... Well, yes, I couldn't sing to save my life, but I did hum Indiana Jones tune and got one success for the group, also I was the one who (geekishly) recognized your Star Wars tune, and Zoran (Jeb) did that Eye of the Tiger thing. It is you Brits who bailed on this one, you did fine, but one of you did fail with that Britney Spears thing and the third one didn't even get his turn, the challenge was over before he got to sing. 

But the laughing to tears part is all true. I had to mute my mic cause I was laughing so hard. It was an exceptionally crazy and funny challenge.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 9, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 11 Part 2

After the singing competition the group decide to stay together for the remainder of the session, gone are the Wholesome Threesome and the Odd Trio, it's all for one and one for all.

First stop is Ladris' Fine Clothes for Drake, run by Ladris, a Gnome- who insists 'men are peacocks sir, peacocks for the ladies...', Ladris does not need to take Drakes measurements as he can 'undress you with my eyes sir.'

Drake is fitted out with new vestments, which are going to set him back 50 gold coins- Drake has money it seems, his new gear features golden sunrises and radiant purple rays- it will be ready to pick up in the morning.

Jack (Drake) it seems is now up for his sermon.

Then off to Naerumar's Imports, another trading establishment, this one run by a Tiefling.




Orest Naerumar.

The PCs nose around and chat a while before Neb gets out the Alchemical Items and manages to sell two of them on, recipes for Lockburst Chalk and Alchemical Silver, he manages to get 300gp for the two items. Which comes as a great shock to the PCs who have not looked any of this stuff up, 300gp is a lot of money for these guys.

Overjoyed the guys are on the trail, they're advised that House Azaer may take some of the items, as perhaps will the Halfmoon's or else Sandercot's Provisions.

Next stop House Azaer, more trading to be done, more gold to be made.




Amara Azaer only has eyes for...

Strange things are afoot from the get-go in House Azaer, while Neb and Maldor are doing much of the talking the Tiefling proprietor Amara Azaer only has eyes for one man, strike that, creature-

“You are Gith?'
Jeb nods, gulps, and nods some more.

Soon after he's showing Amara his pet Stirge 'Pazit', more surprising still the Tiefling is petting his Stirge- moments later Jeb has invited Amara to go on a date with him, a meal at the Silver Unicorn Inn tomorrow night.

The other PCs are pretty much dumbstruck, they barely register the fact that they manage to sell two more of the Alchemical Items, recipes for Ghost Strike Oil and a Jolt Flask for 1,000gp and three Healing Potions.

The PCs exit, Jeb still making googly-eyes at Amara and vice-versa.

The kindly DM informs Zoran (Jeb) that the meal will be run as a Skill Challenge, and that he should come up with his best chat-up lines ever, the real winners, they too will need to be written down, and played out- like Drake's sermon.

More giggling ensues.

The PCs then decide to head over to the Nentir Inn for a bite to eat and a nose around, they figure they'll go and help Bith the Ratter with his problem straight after, they want to investigate Wisara's suspicions.

To the Nentir Inn-




Just... Wow, is pretty much the consensus.

The players are in a state of shock, within the Inn is beautiful and jumping, the staff are polite and funny, and nice, and...

The PCs are shown through the restaurant in to the back bar by the owner Erandil Zemoar, although in-game they barely registered this as they scrolled in and out of the beautiful map investigating the place.

Drake ends up paying for a round of drinks, while the light-headed Jeb orders the most expensive meal on the menu-




Rich pickings.

Which turns out to be a beautifully cooked duck breast stuffed with trout caviar a selection of winter vegetables and various gravies and sauces. He's in heaven, that is until he gets the bill- 22gp including service. Drake's round of drinks comes to 30gp after a few wayward choices are made when a few of the other PCs take advantage of the poor lads generous offer.

The players, and PCs, are entranced. They wander around a little, get involved in a card game with some guys that work at the Fallcrest Townhall, win a little money and generally are happy to sit and admire the screen. They find nothing dodgy, suspicious, or otherwise- one of the bar maids even promises to come and see Drake's sermon the next day.

The players, sated, head off to find Bith the Ratter, they're ready to clear out the Kruthik nests in the Tombwood- the session concludes, save for one or two skill checks then we've been dice free for four hours- top work, and the players loved it.

Next Time... Kruthik and chaos.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 11, 2011)

Rogar's diary for session #11-

<session 11>

After the confrontation at the house of the Sun, Drake needed a distraction and I still needed to sell of the bag of minor gems and (ugh) another of our souvenirs from Gorizzbad.  Thus, we trot off to the Halfmoon trading house.  I figure that it’s a Halfling enclave and an adventuring halfing like myself would get a good deal there.

I figured wrong.
This is something I don’t get.  Something I may never get.  At the monestary we all worked together for learning and protection; when I worked a mundane job we all worked together to move cargo or clear out rats; even when I was part of the gang... we all worked together to keep safe and get our imagined greavinces and get out.  But here I met another Halfling, a fellow, another person making their way in the world.  How come we where at such cross purposes?

I used half as many open words and weasel words as Selaround Halfmoon did... and still feel dirty.  Part of me thinks that he was just working his angle, but still, I had to work hard to walk out of there with 125gp in coin for what I reckoned was 140gp of goods.  I asked about a 50gp haling potion (the one I used on Drake) and was offered a 70gp healing potion.  I said I may well be back with friend with alchemical formulars.  I may well be wrong about this... but hell, I’ll accept it just to not deal with this guy again.

After that debacle, we wander on to the Moonsong Temple, to see if they can help us with Hoyt’s affliction.  On the way I discuss armour with Drake, maybe he is realising the risks he faces with the work.  I steer the conversation towards heavy armour and Drake is heasitant due to the weight and heft.  If only we could find some armour that does have this; I recall the story/song of an Eladrin who wore special Eladrin-made chain that was as light as wool.  Was this made or drawn from real experiances?  It is beyond me to know.

Neb, Jeb and Maldor look both bored and strung out from their travels.  Thet say that they have delivered a message to the Spetarch’s tower... but they don’t seem confident with the result.

The Moonsong temple is... different yet similar.  The priest there was as aware and clued up as my masters at the monestary.  His name is ‘Ressilmae Starlight’ and he is entertaining a group of children.  As soon as I see the situation I melt into one of the alcoves and while the children don’t see me, I’m sure Starlight does.  So this preacher sees our motley band and for reasons that I will never devine, even if I reach one hundead years of experiance, decides that he should ask us to sing or hum a tune for the children to guess.  I remain hidden through this, as the others sing and.. I just don’t get this.   The sounds, the expressions... It’s more ailen than Jeb.  I just remain silent until this is over and the children run off to do children things. 

Again, Starlight, this elf seems strange.  He knows far more about us that we expect and we don’t know how he knows, apart from in Drake’s case... turns out his parents have sent a message and a parcel to Drake via the temple.  Drake’s a lucky guy, although it must have been embrassing to hear his letter from ‘mumsey’.  The parcel was a pair of rabbitskin slippers, made to look like fluffy-toy rabbits, some of the other laughed, but they did look comfy.

We tell Starlight the story about Hoyt, he can help us but requires money for the ritual materials and suggested that we get some extra stuff, a preperation of ‘Ratsbane’.  We shall have to wander and talk to ‘erbalists.  We make plans to return here after the sermon tomorrow, to use the ritual and cure Hoyt.

Of course this will cost a decent weight of coins, so we head to the other trading houses so Neb can sell the alchemical formulars.  We have mixed success at this, and by mixed I mean things go bad, things go well and … Jebedia, the Githyanki, the guy with no nose and skin like old parchment and a baby Stirge in his pocket... has apparently got a date for the following evening.  In a possibly related note, my hipflask is almost empty.

We sell most of the formula, netting an impressive 1300gp total!  I took a distant back seat during these neogotations and I’m glad I did.  It was frustrating to watch and even more frustrating to do myself later.  I miss the simple clarity of the monestary, everyone worked together, everyone was a team.  Here, so many of the people we meet seem to be working an angle.

For example, in Naerumar Imports, where we had sold some of the formula, I asked to buy a healing potion.  They wanted 70 gold for a 50 gold product!  I tried to explain how we did good and the potion could help us live longer and return to buy or sell more things, she was unwavering.  It was only someone else’s remark about buying three at once that changed her mind and brought it down to 150g for three.  I almost leapt onto a table to shake her hand before she could change her mind.

But enough complaining, what do we do about it?  Maybe if this is a game of social animals, we need a social animal of our own.  A retainer to speak for us, someone who knows the town and can turn our intents into flowerery and well-timed words?

The alternative is to speak less I suppose.  Do more with actions than words.  If it will work, then it’s clearly the better path... but will it work?

After this stressful experiance, we head to the Nethil Inn for a calming drink.  Not so claming considering the prices, but hey.

The Nethil Inn is... I don’t know how to explain it.  First of all, it’s like two places in one, with a simple and pleasant stone-walled taphouse at the front, and an expansive (It’s massive! no, MASSIVE!) tavern/resteruant at the back.  Given it’s size, it is pretty expensive but... I’m just not sure how it makes it’s money... sure, there are plenty of customers, but why are there so many customers?  What does it have that other places don’t?  What counteracts the high prices and din?  Something just seems off at the place and I’ll be happy to never return.

Anyway.  We where told that the back bar had a wider selection of ales, so we hiked over there and I hopped up onto a barstool.  The menu is a jumble of made up words and real foods, it lacks prices which is never a good sign.  I select the ‘Swamp River Ale’ which tastes a lot better than it sounds.  It’s an old fashioned bitter, chestnut in colour and mild in flavour.  Nice, but not really worth 1gp a pint!  Another reason to give this place a miss in the future.

Still, the wide selection and sheer number of people here makes it a good spot to (carefully) ask about Dreus, so we split up and see what we can see.  There is an open spot at a card-games table so I hop up to there.

Another difficult conversation, made worse by learning nothing of value.  I must have been frustrated at the end, because at the end of one of the hands, I kept hold of a jack and what a conincidence, that really helped me in the next hand.  My action was flawless (half proud of it, hiding a human-made playing card in my little hands, in front of 5 people and a crowd) but I just knew it was showing on my face.  Either I was wrong or the other players where to distracted to care, as all that happened was me winning the hand and making my exit.  I left the spare card on floor, towards the other end of the table and got another Swamp River Ale at the outer bar to relax a little.

None of the others turned up anything useful, apart from Drake who is to return tomorrow to talk to an old woman?  I’m not sure of the details.  Resolute also managed to join a gambling table and apparently lucked out.  Even though I walked out of this place with 5gp and two pints I still don’t think it’s worth it to return.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 12, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 12 Part 1

And so with Bith in tow the PCs head off to the Tombwood, from there a short search about reveals the right cave, Bith motions for the PCs to get in and get to work, he reminds them that destroying the Kruthik nests will cause the Kruthik to flee and abandoned the lair.

In truth this session doesn't go well, for a variety of reasons, first is we have a lot of technical issues with Skype and not least Maptools, at various stages Skype just insists on not working at all for various players. As for Maptools in the three plus years I've been using it then... just horrible at times- the map wont load for some of the players to begin with- even though it did last week, and all data has been transferred to the players asset caches. 

Later the game just crashes out, due to internet connections going down and... we just don't know- all the creatures lose their initiative scores at one point, every time I move a creature it causes a stream of errors- on everyone's screen. Now I don't want to put anyone off using Maptools, what I mean to say in three years this is the worst it has been, maybe once every three or four sessions the game crashes out, but that's mostly (90%) due to my internet connection going down, and is usually solved in a matter of minutes. This session everything that could go wrong- did.

To make matters worse I and the players became frustrated by the situation, which left us doing the best we could, rather making the most of a bad job.

It also didn't help that during the session all of the players were called away at some point or another, real life conspires at times.

Let's get on with it...

The PCs mooch in to the cavern, none of them do anything for a while, it seems the session of RP only has thrown them- it was a real struggle getting started, the PCs have no natural scout, Rogar has done the job once or twice but he's loathe to do so. The PCs therefore just clump together and move forward in slow shuffles.

They hear clicking and scraping sounds from behind a stand of tall fungi- no they don't try to identify the fungi, they just head on...

It's odd as a DM at times I foolishly presume ahead of time I know what the players will do, I'm usually happily surprised when they do something different, in this session they seemed content to be doing little- they shuffle forward some more, not investigating anything as they go.

Eventually round a corner and come face to face with... Kruthik and nests.




Rogar finds the Kruthik. The Kruthik find Rogar.

And so it begins- a majority of the Kruthik are Hatchlings, actually underpowered Hatchlings without their aura attacks, I did this on purpose in the hope that the PCs would try to get to the nest and destroy them quickly, and thus save us all an extended fight. Bad move.

The PCs chose to hold station, and fight wave after wave of the creatures- basically I have 20+ Hatchlings and a few Adults to play with, the game is each round I roll and the nests spit forth whatever I roll (I have a little table- at worst each nest births 3 more Hatchlings, at best just 1). To make matters worse every round there is a 100% chance a Kruthik Adult will burrow in to the chamber, reduced to 50% if one of the nests is destroyed, and obviously 0% if both are destroyed.

Lastly if both nests are destroyed then all remaining Hatchlings just scurry about confused, attacking each other, fleeing- whatever is funnier at the time; while any Adults left get away as fast as they can- never to return.

As I say, the PCs basically form a line, edge in a little and fight wave after wave of the things- even when Neb managed to drop a Scorching Burst on a nest, and I made it clear that fewer Kruthik where being spawned because of the hit... Nope.

Oh, and the nests were a very Minor Skill Challenge, basically any damage to the nest counted as a success, I also ruled that a Scorching Burst or other area effect counted as two attacks on the nest, just to try and get them gone.

I have saved everything that appeared in the chat window from the session, the entire who did what to whom for this fight, but I'll not go through it (as I have done in the past), instead here are the highlights-

Rogar is soon Bloodied.

Lots of Kruthik Hatchlings are killed.

Lots more arrive.

Jeb Dimensional Warps in to the middle of the fight and gets surrounded by Hatchlings- they all miss him as I fail to roll over ten with six die rolls.

Jeb Swordbursts and kills three out of the six. 

More Hatchlings die.

Neb is dropping Scorching Bursts on clumps of the beasts- alas he can't roll for , with one attack on four enemies his highest roll was a '3'.

Drake uses a Healing Word on Rogar, he's no longer bloodied.

Maptools crashes.

Neb is hit by a Poison Spike from a Kruthik Adult and is taking ongoing Poison damage, he fails to save against the Poison for something like four rounds.

More Kruthik arrive, including another two Adults.

The first Kruthik Adult is taken down, as are a lot of Hatchlings, approaching fifteen I'd say.

At this point only one of the nests has taken any damage- that being one hit from a stray Scorching Burst, which I have now ruled only misses on a '1'.

Resolute is Bloodied.

Drake crashes out of Maptools.

Drake uses his second Healing Word on the big man.

Drake is hit by a Poison Spike for 16 damage and ongoing 5 Poison, he's down to 8 HP.

Jeb crashes out of Maptools.

Then Neb says in chat- well, if these guys keep spawning we need to hit the nest quickly.

And I Hallelujah silently.

Maldor agrees and takes charge- I agree... Resolute and Jeb go for the nests. We'll kill these and join you.

Neb ignores his own advice and Scorching Bursts a bunch of Kruthik, he manages two rolls of '1' in his four attacks- and one hit, a Hatchling dies.

Jeb's mic stops working altogether.

Resolute charges for the furthest nest, the artillery concentrate fire and take down the first nest.

Resolute Action Points to deliver more damage to the last nest.

Drake is reduced to 1 HP, he has to grab out a Potion of Healing to save himself going down, and then spend an Action Point to get away from the Kruthik as best as he can.

Maldor is Clawed by a Kruthik Adult, blocking it getting to Drake, and takes 18 damage- he's on 10 HP.

Neb is being bitten by Hatchlings (although few remain as one nest is destroyed and the other only needs two more hits). Neb has to use his Staff to fight the creatures off- he even manages to hit.

Rogar comes to the rescue, three enemies with his Steel Wind- he misses all three, best roll '7'.

Rogar is almost bloodied again.

Jeb & Maldor take hits, they're both nearly bloodied again.

Drake is again reduced to 6 HP, he uses his Healer's Mercy to help his friends.

Rogar Opens the Gates of Battle, in combo with a Sneak Attack and Ironsoul Flurry and does something like 28 damage on a Kruthik Adult.

Resolute comments- Grrrr.. die stupid thingies.

Resolute hits the last nest again, they need one more hit for it all to go away.

Rogar comments- Resolute's tearing into the other nest. We will still manage this!

Neb tries for a Scorching Burst on the remaining nest, and '1' misses, he Action Points and gets it right second time around- the one Adult Kruthik left flees, the three Hatchlings still standing scurry and panic and are swiftly cut down.

OMG!

That was like pulling teeth at times, obviously I can't say anything but the fight lasted 9 rounds and it wasn't until something like the end of the 6th round that the PCs decided that it might be wise to go for the nests.

Am I bad for cursing my players beneath my breath, I mean I realise and all that I have 20:20 on this but... I think I am a bad person. 

Maldor is down from eight to four Healing Surges left, the above wasn't all the action of course, things got missed out- but the gist of it.

The area is searched, there's nothing of interest to be found, a patch of Fungi is investigated, and then incinerated, and I live in fear- I know what's coming next, let's just say the finale involves three nests.

That was a Level 4 Combat Encounter (PCs Level +2)- Kruthik, Hatchling (Level 1 Minion) x23 & Kruthik, Adult (Level 2 Brute) x4.

I really don't know what to add here, in my mind (foolishly) I had the PCs investigating the Fungi stand and spotting a way through to the furthest nest, possibly scoping out the entire area ahead of time. Regardless I definitely thought they would concentrate their fire on the nests, I made a point of telling them this session and in the previous (as Bith) that destroying the nests would cause the creatures to flee and/or panic...

We talked about things afterwards, although no reasons were offered for the PCs choice of tactics, they seemed to understand the above- Kill nests = Kruthik flee, but were content to try it the hard way, for some reason.

I guess I shouldn't try to second guess the PCs, what's more I should be happy if they chose to do things the hard way, I will endeavour to make it better next time.

All of the above said and done, the PCs damn near died, and certainly were panicking again as the tide of Kruthik attempted to roll over them. It made for some tense play, but a lot of it was grindy, particularly the myriad Hatchlings that seemed to distract them entirely- several PCs were content to kill a Hatchling in a round rather than go for the prize- easy kills nearly did for them.

Again it didn't help that through the above fight players were called away, and Skype and Maptools repeatedly failed us.

Next Time... Lesson Learnt?


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 14, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 12 Part 2

And so we come on to the Kruthik's Last Stand, and it's only going to get harder for the PCs, although they of course don't know this yet. 

The PCs start by checking things out, sneaking forward a little- spying through gaps in the rocks and fungi, the sound of more clicking beyond, obviously more Kruthik, the PCs also spot a nest... or two. A plan, of sorts, is agreed upon, although...

The plan to the best of my memory goes a little like this- burn down a bunch of fungi (see where the PCs are positioned on the map below), hold the line here, while other PCs attempt to attack through the holes in the rocks (again see map below). Those confused at this point raise your hand... well, my hands up.




Some pre-dead Kruthik.

The plan seems to rely on the PCs, err... holding station and wailing on the Kruthik again.

Obviously I don't say anything, I just let them do it the hard way- again.

And so, here goes- the stand of fungi is incinerated ahead of time by Neb, allowing Resolute, Jeb & Maldor free reign.

The Kruthik spot this event and scurry in, surprise lost, the PCs roll initiative- highest is a 12, that's Rogar I believe.

The Kruthik Adults go for the Poison Spikes- Neb is crit for 11 damage and ongoing 5 Poison... Here follows the gist of events after, again I'm not going for the full write up.

The fighters Resolute, Jeb & Maldor hold until the Kruthik (Hatchlings) close in, then batter them.

Rogar moves in to the gap in the rocks, Lion's Den and any that approach (Hatchlings) are instantly obliterated, actually excellent call, he accounts for something like seven of the things in the next two rounds.

Bob (Maldor) has to leave the game for thirty minutes.

Neb is Clawed some more and almost Bloodied (we're still in the first round). He also fails his Poison save, but he does kill a bunch of Kruthik Hatchlings with his Scorching Burst.

Resolute takes a Poison Spike crit.

Lots more Kruthik arrive- like another 9 Hatchlings and another Adult.

Jeb kills a Hatchling.

Resolute kills two Hatchlings, including one with a crit. He also fails his saving throw for ongoing Poison damage.

Rogar kicks Kruthik Hatchling arse.

Neb targets a bunch of Kruthik Hatchlings and a nest with his Scorching Burst- six targets total including two on the nest, he hits the nest twice- missing everything else.

Maldor crits a Kruthik Adult for 21 damage, and then is hit by a Poison Spike.

Resolute, Jeb and Maldor are now fighting two Kruthik Adults, and hitting plenty.




Umm... Kruthik, lots of Kruthik.

And for all their efforts the PCs were facing 11 Kruthik Hatchlings and 2 Adults at the start, they're now facing- 12 Kruthik Hatchlings and 4 Adults... and one of the nests is half destroyed.

Rogar accounts for many more Kruthik, he holds station with his Lion's Den.

Neb lets loose his Scorching Burst, and destroys three Hatchlings, nope he doesn't target the nest...

Maldor continues to take Poison damage, scratches a Kruthik Adult or two with his Shared Madness and then fails his saving throw.

I drop the bomb, the Kruthik Hive Lord burrows up behind the PCs, a little motivational tool.




Big Momma Kruthik.

Note in the above picture the nests have yet to spawn more Hatchlings, rest assured another half-dozen, and possibly another Adult will be spawning very soon.

Drake is Clawed, from something like full, to 7 HP left.

The PCs panic a little.

Drake- Umm..... guys.... problem here.

Rogar- that's a big ant-lizard-thing!

Neb- uh oh.

Resolute is Clawed by two Adults for 17 and 9 damage, and down to 5 HP.

Resolute- I need some healing here! 

Jeb Dimension warps in front of the Kruthik Hive Lord, uses his Booming Blade- 10 HP damage, only 150 HP left, and then (genius move) activates his Daily Repulsion Armour and pushes it back one square. Jeb more or less neutralises the Hive Lord from here on in, every time it gets close it's Pushed 1 back as an Immediate Reaction and cannot charge from only one away.

Rogar is Clawed by an Adult Kruthik and bloodied, he drops his daily Masterful Spiral and does something like 22 damage to five of the creatures, killing 2 Hatchlings and reducing three of the Adults to less than 7 HP each. With his Ironsoul Flurry he finishes off one of the Adults.

Neb- Go Rogar : ) 

Maldor is Clawed a little and nearly bloodied.

Neb Scorching Bursts and destroys a nest and a Hatchling. Concentrating the mind of the Hive Lord.

Drake is down to 5 HP before he casts Healing Word on himself, then Lance of Faith kills another Kruthik Adult. Oh and with his new Holy Symbol (Nimbus of Light) all of the PCs (in range) get Temp HP.

Maldor- GO DIVINE team!!! 

Then the Hive Lord decides upon some new tactics, it unleashes a Poison Breath which leaves Rogar bloodied and Jeb just the right side of bloodied.

Neb is hit by Poison Spikes and down to 15 HP.

Maldor the same, except he's down to 8 HP.

Resolute and Rogar fight on, more Lion's Den from the Halfling Monk.

Neb is Clawed again and down to 11 HP.

Maldor the same, he's down to 4 HP.

Then Maldor is Clawed again and down to -1 HP.

Then Neb is Clawed again and down to 6 HP.

Neb Scorching Bursts, nope not on the nests but on a bunch of Kruthik Hatchlings that have just emerged and are heading for the PCs- he kills three of the four he targeted.

Maldor takes ongoing Poison damage -6 HP, fails his save to throw the Poison off '4', and his Death Save '3'.

Drake drops Healer's Mercy and all of the PCs are in range- close one.

Only Maldor is bloodied now, although that doesn't last long as Drake follows up with a Healing Word on the Elven Avenger, with more Temp HP from his Nimbus of Light.

Jeb- GOLDEN!!!

The Hive Lord takes some more damage from Jeb.

Rogar makes a run for a nest, gets there and goes crazy with a Steel Wind with Ironsoul Flurry- he takes three opportunity attacks en route (all from Hatchlings) and is missed every time. The nest takes three lots of damage- one more destroys it. The Halfling even manages to take down a Hatchling as well.

Resolute is Clawed and bloodied again.

Neb is Clawed for 18 points of damage- down to 4 HP. He moves up and unleashes another Scorching Burst, the second nest is destroyed, as is another Hatchling just emerging.

Maldor is still taking Poison damage, although he's got 20+ HP still, and fails his save again '8'.

The Hive Lord has to spend its Action Point to get an attack on Jeb, it misses, with a roll of... '5'.

Neb is hit by a Poison Spike for 8 damage and reduced to -4 HP, he's down, and taking Poison damage.

Resolute moves up, takes down a Hatchling and punches a newly arrived Adult, he catches another Adult with an Opportunity Attack and damages it also.

Rogar Opens the Gates of Battle on the same Kruthik Adult and destroys it doing 25 HP damage with his Ironsoul Flurry.

Neb takes 5 Poison damage, -9 HP, throws off the Poison damage, and passes his Death save.

Drake makes it to Neb and uses his Healer's Gift- Neb is back up and on 13 HP.

Suddenly there's only two Kruthik left, a badly injured Adult and the Hive Lord being continuously Pushed back by Jeb. 

The PCs not holding off either of the above run and stomp the last nest.

The Kruthik flee, both are battered in the process, although the Hive Lord has still only taken 30-something points of damage (from a total of 160). The remaining Adult is destroyed before it can escape.

Job done.

That was a close call in places, a Level 6 Encounter (PCs Level +4)- Kruthik, Hatchling (Level 1 Minion) x30; Kruthik, Adult (Level 2 Brute) x5 & 'Big Moma' Kruthik, Hive Lord (Level 5 Elite Controller) – note partial XP award only.

Obviously if the PCs had played it differently then both of these scenarios would have been at a much lower level, but who am I to say. Maldor and Neb briefly visit the 0 HP and below, but it all comes right in the end.

The PCs search the place thoroughly, and discover an old camp site within the caverns, the CSI team gets on and they discover that whoever stayed here hasn't be back for some time, and a pocket knife, partially buried beneath the bed roll, it has some very hard to read initials on it, and has been much used.

And that ends the 12th Session of play, it was a terror truth be told with all manner of madness with Skype & Maptools, and life getting in the way.

Next Time... Some stats- I like stats.


----------



## Ressurectah (Feb 14, 2011)

*How weird...*

when you read on something that you did, from the perspective of DM...
I was under the impression that we did good, but then again now I can see differently....
funny thing is that (now that I have read this) I don`t think we have learned form our mistakes... whoever is reading this will shortly understand why ;-)
Non the less.... We love you Paul....


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 16, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 12 Part 3

Some of my other threads are very stat friendly, therefore here's a bunch of stats and notes from these guys adventures so far-

After 12 sessions completed they have-

Completed 22 Encounters.

That breaks down as 12 Encounters with the PCs at Level 1, in the following order of challenge- 
1-1-1-2-1-1-3-1-2-2-1-2 
That's an average Encounter Level of 1.5 (PC Level +0.5)

And 10 Encounters with the PCs at Level 2, in the following order of challenge- 
2-7-1-1-6-5-4-1-4-6
That's an average Encounter Level of 3.7 (PC Level +1.7)

A break down of events by session looks a little like this-

SESSION #1

Day #1

ENCOUNTER #1 LEVEL 1 (+0) Wolves in the Wild, easily defeated.
Treona takes the PCs in, how did they get here- FLASHBACK
ENCOUNTER #2 LEVEL 1 (+0) Drinking Competition Skill Challenge in the Blue Moon Alehouse, Fallcrest- Rogar wins.

SESSION #2

Day #1 continues

Treona takes the PCs in, and we recap all of the above. Treona has need of adventurers- she explains about Kiris Dahn/Gorizbadd and the Slaying Stone et al.

DAY 1 ENCOUNTERS LEVEL = 1-1; 
TOTAL ENCOUNTERS = 2; 
TOTAL LEVELS = 2; 
AVERAGE LEVEL = 1 (+0).

Day #2

Head out to Gorizbadd.
ENCOUNTER #3 LEVEL 1 (+0) Sneak into Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
Hole up in a ruined farmhouse to rest up for the night.

DAY 2 ENCOUNTERS LEVEL = 1; 
TOTAL ENCOUNTERS = 1; 
TOTAL LEVELS = 1; 
AVERAGE LEVEL = 1 (+0).

Day #3

Observe much activity, including the torch-lit procession to the City Gates, during the night.
Move across to the Library, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
ENCOUNTER #4 LEVEL 2 (+1) Rort and the Goblins in the Library basement.
Question Rort and then head below.

SESSION #3

Day #3 continues

ENCOUNTER #5 LEVEL 1 (+0) Bullywug Ambush.
Head further down- aware more Bullywugs ahead.
ENCOUNTER #6 LEVEL 1 (+0) Bullywug Mud Lord and his Giant Frogs.
More searching, and down again- yet more searching leads to a mud-filled room.

SESSION #4

Day #3 continues

ENCOUNTER #7 LEVEL 3 (+2) Mud Men and Close the Portal Skill Challenge- the Staff of Earthen Might recovered, first part of the quest concluded.
Move across to the Temple of Pelor, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
ENCOUNTER #8 LEVEL 1 (+0) Stirges and Rats, and a few dead Kobolds...
Move across to the Temple of Sehanine, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.

SESSION #5

Day #3 continues

ENCOUNTER #9 LEVEL 2 (+1) Triflik and his Goblins take on Kiris Hoyt and the PCs- the Goblins vanquished, Triflik captured and Hoyt (Wererat) saved.
Much talking about what's going here in Gorizbadd- Hoyt tells the PCs about the Dragon.
Move across to the Baths, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
Find a very well hidden entrance in to a secret chamber, Jeb gets attacked by Bullywugs.

SESSION #6

Day #3 continues

Confront the Dragon, part of the Convince the Guardian Skill Challenge- the Dragon sets the PCs three tasks; kill Boontah, Speelock & Hu-Jat.
Move across to the City Gates, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
ENCOUNTER #10 LEVEL 2 (+1) Kill Boontah and his crazies- the City Gate is taken.
PCs HAVE ENOUGH XP FOR LEVEL 2
Squabble about what to do next, and get attacked by Severed Eye Orcs.
ENCOUNTER #11 LEVEL 1 (+0) Krayd, the Butcher and the Severed Eye Orcs are destroyed.

SESSION #7

Day #3 continues

PCs head over to the ruined farm house, and soon after discover Kobolds within, the hard way.
ENCOUNTER #12 LEVEL 2 (+1) Kobold Guttersnipes & Dragonshields are hunted to extinction- none escape.
PCs make their over to the Kiris Library, and safety- Extended Rest

DAY 3 ENCOUNTERS LEVEL = 2-1-1-3-1-2-2-1-2; 
TOTAL ENCOUNTERS = 9; 
TOTAL LEVELS = 15; 
AVERAGE LEVEL 1.666 (+0.666).

Day #4

PCs NOW LEVEL 2
After breakfast the PCs head back to the surface- Goblins, a patrol in the basement of the Library, searching for them, the PCs prepare an ambush.
ENCOUNTER #13 LEVEL 2 (+0) Goblin Patrol is ambushed and destroyed.
On the surface all is chaos- the Kobold Slums burn and Goblins & Wolves are on the streets.

SESSION #8

Day #4 continues

Move across to the Temples, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
Move across to the Baths, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge- discover the Dragon's Den is on fire, the Dragon escaped however.
Move across to the Kiris Mansion, part of the Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge.
ENCOUNTER #14 LEVEL 7 (+5) Hu-Jat, his Rage Drake and a myriad of other Goblins and Wolves are destroyed.
The PCs wait out the storm as the Goblins flee Gorizbadd.
ENCOUNTER #15 LEVEL 1 (-1) Hidden in Gorizbadd Skill Challenge is over.
The PCs chat to Channoa- time to hand over the Slaying Stone.
ENCOUNTER #16 LEVEL 1 (-1) Convince the Guardian Skill Challenge is complete- Channoa hands over the Slaying Stone and leaves the town.
The PCs rest up and then head back out of Gorizbadd/Kiris Dahn, with Kiris Hoyt, heading for Treona's tower.
Ambush- the Severed Eye Orcs are not done with the PCs, they really want the Slaying Stone.

SESSION #9

Day #4 continues

ENCOUNTER #17 LEVEL 6 (+4) The Severed Eye Orcs are routed, a little information gained- Dreus is their employer.
Rest up on the outskirts of Kiris Dahn, ready for the journey to Treona's Tower, a little hunting for Rogar- wild boar for supper.

DAY 4 ENCOUNTERS LEVEL = 2-7-1-1-6; 
TOTAL ENCOUNTERS = 5; 
TOTAL LEVELS = 17; 
AVERAGE LEVEL 3.4 (+1.4).

Day #5

Head back to Treona's Tower, a pleasant journey.
Tell Treona about the PCs adventures in Gorizbadd- Treona & Hoyt were obviously an item, the Staff of Earthen Might was left by Treona, her mistake.
Receive their just rewards from Treona, and more information- and the Stirge eggs hatch, Jeb has a new buddy.
Rest and recuperation, various Rituals cast, Resolute's armour re-sized, Neb's Staff fixed.

Day #6

Rest and recuperation in Treona's Tower.

Day #7

Rest and recuperation in Treona's Tower.

Day #8

Journey to Fallcrest, get in to the city and visit the Blue Moon Alehouse again- Farkill & Rock get them a free dinner.
Discuss the task ahead- to find Dreus, how exactly to do it. Also to cure Hoyt.
But first a little task for Farkill & Rock- there's something in the basement.

SESSION #10

Day #8 continues

ENCOUNTER #18 LEVEL 5 (+3) Undead in the Blue Moon Basement, the Ghouls prove tough, but not tough enough- even the Champion.
PCs HAVE ENOUGH XP FOR LEVEL 3
A Holy Nimbus Symbol +1 found and bed and breakfast for a week secured.
The PCs head out into the city of Fallcrest.
Rogar, Resolute and Drake make for the Market Green, meet Bith the Ratter, and are asked to consider a little bit of vermin killing, but first... a little test.
The Odd Trio- Maldor, Jeb & Neb head out in to the city- Maldor makes friend after nearly getting covered in slops- they're all getting funny looks.
After pricing up horses the Odd Trio make it to the Septarch's Tower where they are quickly dismissed by Tobolar the Halfling, but not before bribing him.
ENCOUNTER #19 LEVEL 4 (+2) Bith's Test, the Wholesome Threesome kill the Rats, they're hired- later Tombwood and a 250gp reward.
The Odd Trio head off after leaving their mark at the Septarch's tower, to the Silver Unicorn Inn.
Meantime the Wholesome Threesome make it to the House of the Sun just in time to hear the last of Grundelmar's sermon- Drake is not happy.
Grundelmar issues Drake the challenge, tomorrow it's his turn with the sermon.

SESSION #11

Day #8 continues

Odd Trio spend some time chatting to the locals in the Silver Unicorn Inn.
Wholesome Threesome head to the Halfmoon Trading House and sell the gems and nose ring.
ENCOUNTER #20 LEVEL 1 (-1) Sing in the Moonsong Temple, gain a friend in Ressilmae Starlight, and access the Cure Disease Ritual. He'll help out finding Dreus also.
Drake visits Ladris' Fine Clothes for new vestments.
Sell Alchemical Recipes at Naerumar's Imports and nose around a while.
Sell Alchemical Recipes at House Azaer, while Jeb is chatted up by Amara Azaer- female Tiefling.
Visit the Nentir Inn- gamble a little, Drake gets a round in and the the gang nose around.
The PCs pick up Bith the Ratter, and then head to Tombwood.

SESSION #12

Day #8 continues

Nose around Tombwood and bump into a pair of Kruthik nests.
ENCOUNTER #21 LEVEL 4 (+2) Destroy two Kruthik nests and a huge number of Kruthik defenders.
The PCs nose on, spot more nests and Kruthik and get their tactics right.
ENCOUNTER #22 LEVEL 6 (+4) Destroy three nests, loads more Kruthik, and send Big Moma (Hive Lord) Kruthik packing. Job done!
A campsite found and investigated- a very old pocket knife found, with impossible to read initials on it.

To be continued...


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 18, 2011)

Rogar's diary for session 12-

<session 12>

It was beginning to get dark when we met up with Bith near the gates of the Tombwood.  I make introductions but Bith seems distracted (presumably about his cut for this work) and the others don’t seem too interested.  I’m sure why this is, as I’m feeling the fire in my veins as we are back into the adventure, going into a risky place so that others won’t have to and so we get paid.  I guess I should have discussed it more with them, as none of them questioned it or really commented.

The Tombwood is a strange place and we went under it, where it was even stranger.  I was expecting old-grown and over-grown trees so dense that even rats can’t stray from the paths, with more roots and soil in the forest-floor.  Hey, maybe next time.

These tunnels went under the Tombwood and where safe and stable, due to the roots and trees above.  Well, safe apart from the apparent infestation of Kruthik!

I don’t know much about these beasts apart from:
They are insect-like and lizard-like.  ‘Ant-lizards’ is a common and more prouncable name.
They have six legs and a tough hide.  Being able to stand on four legs and have two left for slashing, means they are dangerous to be around, if if they are focusing on others.
They range wildly in size, from the size of hunting dogs to heavy horses.
They lay eggs and keep eggs in nests.  Bith says this is the key, destroying the nest is key. 

With that advice, Bith scurries away.  The others seem a little off, but I’m on!  Time to live or die.
_______________________

Our clothes maybe a little bloody (well, a lot bloody, to be honest) but we all made it out fine, and two hundead and fifty gold will buy a lot of cleaning!  That’s split over the group of course.

I write this from the bar of the Bluemoon Alehouse, where we have retired for the evening and the others are currently telling the tale of what happened under the Tombwood.  

It’s good that we have done this.  Gives us some rep and something to crow about, great for that really.  It’s local and provable, it aided the town and yet it’s still mercinary so if we have deal with less savoury sorts, they won’t hold it againest us like they might with some goody-two-shows white-hat act.  Also, shows that we are good in a scrap; although... we do need to work on our planning and getting our game-face on.  ‘cos when we are rolling and working together we work pretty well, it’s getting to that state that we are a bit wobbly on.

This is how it went:  Given that these ant-lizards lived in a lightless underground lair, we guessed that they must see in the dark.  This meant that me sneaking ahead wasn’t much of an option.

This section of the Tombwood had a large central room, then wide tunnels heading SW-SE-NNW-NNE.  We came up the SW one and hugged the wall into the SE tunnel, which turned out to be a decent idea.  There was a smaller tunnel between the two south tunnels. but it was overgrown with impressive fungus and impassable.  If we have been less interested in keeping quiet, we could have cut and burnt our way through here; would have had it’s pro’s and con’s.  

I snuck up to the corner of the SE tunnel and came face to mandible/snout with four of these Kruthik!  Luckly these ones where the smallest ones, indeed some of them looked like they where only freshly hatched.  Even though they where young, these things threw themselves at us, all teeth and claws, and we had to cut them down.

And cut them down we did, they where fragile things and easily dispatched.  Not so for the larger ones.  These where the size of healthy wolves and with teeth to match and (you may think I’m making it up, but the scar on my shoulder says otherwise!) the abilty to shoot poisonous spikes from it’s shoulders with quite surprising range and accuracy!  After I cut down the first wave of younglings, hit and was hit by the first adult one and squashed a couple of the eggs in the nearby nest, Jeb teleported me out to relaitive safety, then Drake used Pelor’s magic to heal all the wounds I had suffered so far in an instant.

I’m still on the fence about Pelor and the other gods, but Drake is fine by me; a man doing good by his friends, not because the everburning eye in the sky says so, but because he wants to.

The ruckus must have effected the two nests down here, as many of the eggs hatched hurriedly during the fight, only for the young Kruthick to be cut or burnt down.  Some others apprently tunneled through the thick fungus to try and flank us, but not enough to be a problem.

While all of us took some hits and bled some blood, we still clearly won out.  The Kruthik where slain and their nests all smashed.  I check both nests carefully to make sure every single eggs is broken, Jeb checks too … although I worry that he is looking for intact eggs for a different reason.  Is this his alien mindset, seeing kinship in ant-lizards?  Or is this just greed, in selling these creatures on or keeping them as pets?  All the eggs are truly smashed though, so it doesn’t matter for now.

There was nothing to the south of us other than the way out and dead Kruthik, so after Drake again used his magic to heal and protect us, we carefully ventured north; here, there where two ways to go, the NNW path was wide and tall, the NNE path was closer and lower.  I had walked carefully into the NNE tunnel when Resolute grumbled that he couldn’t fit in there.  

Ha, oh the stories I have about the advantages of my size; and only a few of them involve ratting.  Still, this tunnel was fine for me and a hazard to the others, so I took this path and the rest went NNW.

I sneaked and the party blundered to the ends of our tunnels, and then the Kruthik fell upon us again.  Two more nests with a horde of the younglings, a few more of the adult ones and... oh lets give it  dramatic entrance.

There where more Kruthik in this fight (much more, by weight) but we where warmed up and turned on, so it went so much better.  I took the right flank and used Master Sule’s teachings to full effect; I used a low stance and focused on readying to twinfinger strike the Kruthik as they came for me, and they sure did come.  Going on eighteen of them charged down on me in the first eighteen seconds and not one of them touched me.

Both of the nests where on the east side, but we focused our efforts on taking down the younglings and adults as we advanced, considering what happened later, this may not have been the best tack.

While the Kruthik shot spikes or lunged with jaws and claws, we beat them back with fists, blades and magic.  Things where clearly going our way when Drake and Neb squealed that something was attacking from behind them!  They moved forward and it followed, ‘it’ being a truly gigantic Kruthik!  It was not just the size of a horse, but a great horse.  Destrider?  Is that what they call them?  Anyway it took up almost all of the tunnel and had claws the size of longswords.  It’s armour was damned tough too, I moved up and struck it a blow that would have staggered anything we had fought in the past, but this beast took it in stride.  My recollection of what follows is a little hazy and my fellow said that I took on a strange and cold aspect at this point.  They also mentioned how my cloak fluttered as if there was a wind.  They didn’t mention the floating stones... but we where in the middle of a battle with gnawing ant-lizards, it’s easy to be distracted.  It makes sense for my fugue state to happen here; my friends where in danger, I had to protect them, that means pulling out the stops.

My memeories of this part are limited, but there where a few things.  I remeber a dead Kruthik smouldering from Drake’s radiance, along with a meaningfukl glance between Maldor and Drake.  I remeber resolute clearing the way for me to rush to the furthest nest, where I unleashed a flurry of blows like I have never seen and smashed every egg there in an instant.  I remeber Neb crowing out that he has burnt the other nest to ash, and how the giant Kruthik, the last Kruthik left alive squealed in a reptilian manner and rushed away; indeed it rushed to the center room and tunneled into the ground, leaving nothing but a scar upon the earth.

My memories after this are complete but there was only one thing of note.  To the west of this area we found a long discarded campsite.  A single bedroll and the remains of a small campfire.  Nothing of note apart from a folding pocket knife, looks well worn and common... apart from what it’s made of.  It’s metal that is both shiny and dull, can’t think of a better way to describe it.  There is a set of what looks like initals carved into it, but they are so worn and faded that not one of us can tell what they where.  I shall mention it to Bith; purhaps this was a traveller who fled the Kruthik, I mean, someone must have reported their presence?


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 19, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 13 Part 1

Just want to take a brief moment to reiterate what I'm trying to do with the Fallcrest Finding Dreus section, so far the PCs are feeling around in the dark, but I've tried to create a series of events (which sorta domino) and involve each of the PCs in some way interacting with various elements within the city. Although I've not created a solid structure, instead I've tried to create a series of smaller stories which can be run in a number of different ways (and for some of them it doesn't matter which PC instigates and gets involved in the events).

As an example the fight in the basement of the Blue Moon Alehouse, and I can say this now because my players are far enough in to have worked this out already, anyway the fight with the ghouls was actually the start of a series of events involving Resolute. As Farkill told the PCs prior to the fight there are a lot of unexplored cellars and basements- remnants of older versions of the city. It was actually Farkill that broke in to the Ghoul infested basement- he wanted to test out Resolute and the other adventurers, because... well, you'll see. A lot of the events that are happening in-game in these sessions lead to further adventures and tasks, different clues and/or citizens that have other tasks to perform. The secret so far has been to start by building slowly and to tailor the various events I've mapped out to the PCs actions- to reduce the amount of rail-roading, it's the PCs that lead the charge...

But back to session 13. 

Bith is overjoyed to hear the Kruthik nests are destroyed, he pays the PCs what they're owed, and has a special surprise for Rogar a +1 Goblin Totem Sling, our Halfling Monk is overjoyed. The PCs retire for the night- head back to the Blue Moon Alehouse, drink their fill and swap stories of their day- Drake is first to bed, he has a sermon to write for tomorrow.

Day 2 in Fallcrest, the PCs wake and are all Level 3.

Rise and shine and breakfast early, a message has already been delivered to the Inn, to Farkill, although the message is for Neb and Jeb- it's from Nimozaran apologising for the rudeness of his apprentice and offering the pair a once in a life-time special offer- 250gp for admittance to the Wizard's Guild, or 300gp for two years. Not the deal Jeb and Neb were looking for, they've both got a bit of money put away but 250gp will almost wipe them out.

Farkill delivers a second message, to Resolute this time (see above), apparently Sgt. Murgeddin, the Dwarven Watch Captain at the Wizard's Gate has been asking after him.

And so the PCs head out in to the city- they each have places they wish to check out.




Why would anyone want to buy Ratsbane, Golan wonders.

First up is Rogar who makes his way to Golan Naddershrike's Laboratory, Golan turns out to be a beautiful and yet incredibly strange (and dangerous perhaps) woman. Rogar is quickly snared- he went to see Golan in search of a herbal unguent 'Ratsbane', to help with their attempt to cure Hoyt of his Lycanthropy. Golan offers to make up the unguent for 150gp- which seems pricey to Rogar, Golan warns that the price will only increase the longer the Halfling prevaricates. Miffed, Rogar decides to take his business elsewhere, alas Golan has other ideas- she suggests that Rogar pay her 15gp to remain silent- the Watch would not be happy to learn that there was a lycanthrope here in Fallcrest- Rogar is caught in a web of his own weaving, he pays up and scarpers- hoping never to have to visit here again.

Drake meanwhile picks up his new robes from Ladris', they are glorious to behold- with golden sun emblems and glittering shiny rays of light picked out in twinkling semi-precious stones- the young man is overjoyed with his purchase, he's certainly got his moneys worth- 50gp.

Neb and Jeb head off to see the Septarch... It doesn't go well, again, instead they chat again with Tobolar, Nimozaran's Halfling apprentice- after a non-heartfelt apology from the Halfling the pair decide to pay up, and hand over 250gp each- which almost wipes them out, as stated previously, they want in to the guild.

Tobolar counts their money, slowly, and then informs the pair that their entrance exam will take place at 10 AM tomorrow morning- failure to pass the test will lead to the forfeit of their money- they can try again of course but it will cost them a further 250gp each. The pair are not happy, soon after they're not happy and back in the street- with Tobolar laughing and shouting insults through the door.

Note this will actually be played out in game- each player will be against the clock- 30 minutes to answer eighteen questions, the PCs will have access to the Compendium et al- if they have a DDI subscription, otherwise...

The players are even happier to hear this.

Meanwhile Rogar and Maldor visit Sgt. Murgeddin- Maldor wants to know if there's any way of discovering if certain people have entered or exited the city of Fallcrest- are their records, and as it turns out there are. Sgt. Murgeddin is persuaded to go through the various gate logs at a later date, if Maldor will come up with a list of names to check for- that is if Resolute will do something for him. 

Maldor drifts off to compile his list while Resolute goes for a chat with the Sgt., Murgeddin simply wishes to test Resolutes strength and endurance, he perhaps has a task he would like the Human Brawler to undertake. But first he wants Resolute to head to Teldorathan's, the Dwarven Smith, he wishes Resolute to complete a task for the smith, and then return to him if he is successful.




'Come on laddie, there's lots to do...'

Resolute agrees, and then heads straight to Teldorathan's- the Dwarf it turns out wants him to work the forge and attempt to create a hand axe blade, which it turns out requires Resolute to undertake a physical skill challenge, testing his strength and endurance- and several other skills. Resolute attempts the task while the other PCs continue their wanderings.

Neb and Jeb meanwhile, somewhat peeved, are wandering around the city when Jeb notices something, the pair are being followed. Jeb quickly devises a plan, so quick he neglects to tell Neb, who falls for it as well- the Githyanki flies up to a roof top when no one is looking and very soon after a trio of staggering thugs (and Neb) wander by him unaware that he is on a roof above watching them.




Up here.

Jeb asks the ruffians what they want- the guys seem to be drunk, one of them- Dick Racist, mutters something about 'bloody Gith stealing our women', the trio are full of dutch courage (alcohol), they begin to curse the strange pair (Jeb & Neb). Passers-by do their damnedest to get away.

The fight is soon over- Jeb leaps down from the roof and with the flat of his blade knocks Dick unconscious, six seconds later the other two thugs have been knocked out also- good work from Jeb there.

The pair slap the bad guys conscious- the Fallcrest Guard is on the way, the pair reassure the citizens of Fallcrest as they crowd closer to witness the events. A brief interrogation and the pair discover that the three are drunks (not at all fighters or thugs) stirred up on the docks by... someone- a Tiefling they seem to remember, given drink and some how persuaded that Jeb in particular is to blame for all of their slights, ills and misfortunes.

He's an outsider afterall.

Soon after Corporal Dan and the City Watch turn up, Jeb and Neb have learnt nothing else from their would-be assailants, the trio of drunken racists are handed over to the guards, who promise to look in to things, and request Jeb and Neb make a statement at the Town Hall by tomorrow. The citizenry back up the PCs version of events.

It seem someone wants to do harm to Jeb, the someone in question being a Tiefling. Jeb is a little worried by this turn of events- his immediate thoughts turn to Amara Azaer, the owner of the Azaer Trading House, and his date tonight, as I say he's worried.

This was Encounter #23 The Outsiders! A Level 1 encounter (even for only two PCs), Human Drunken Racists Level 7 Brute Minion (x3). My thoughts and this one were-

If the PCs had killed the Minions they would have been in real trouble, in fact they would have been in jail- which may not have entirely been a bad thing (see later).

I wanted to impart a little information, and at the same make it clear that someone was out to get Jeb/them.

That's it really- the PCs didn't fall for it.

That's enough for the first part of this session, the PCs have learnt a few more things and are making friends- and doing the right things, or so it seems.

Next Time... Have you seen the Light?


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 22, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 13 Part 2

Resolute is still with Teldorathan working at the forge, in truth Akshay who plays Resolute has had to leave the game (for good it seems), work related activity has ruled him out. He was playing during the day from US, now he has full time employment- well, he can't play from work and we can't change the time we play to suit him. Akshay has been with us for a couple of years- this information is terrible... Anyway we're parking his PC in this session, we're going to play him through the present adventure in Fallcrest but he will depart thereafter.

Drake meanwhile heads to the House of the Sun, Grundelmar is not pleased to see him- however the young Priest of Pelor is not looking for a fight, he wishes to ask Grundelmar for advice- which catches the angry Dwarf of guard. Grundelmar softens, particularly when Drake states he will watch over the Temple while Grundelmar goes for food, it seems Grundelmar (and the Temple of Pelor) are incredibly badly off- neither have any money. Drake contributes to the cause.

While Grundelmar is gone Drake attempts to work out where the sun will be in the sky at a little after 4 this afternoon, he makes his best guess, and then heads up to the cupola, through tight passages he makes his way to the roof and at the place he believes the sun will be- removes several slates. He is hoping the sun will shine in at just the right time and illuminate him during his speech.

While Drake is about his business Rogar picks up Grundelmar's trail, the Priest of Pelor is drinking rot gut whisky in the Tombwood when the Halfling catches up with him, Grundelmar is miserable, not at all happy. He's much less happy when an hour or so later Rogar manages to lure a number of street urchins to the snoozing Grundelmar, the kids make merry with unconscious dwarf- stealing his boots, and generally leaving him even more dishevelled than before.

Maldor wanders through the city and discovers in a square, a place for public executions- opposite the Lucky Gnome Taphouse (a squalid Inn), he further discovers that an execution will take place here at 6 AM tomorrow morning- the victims name is Allain.

This rings alarm bells- Allain, check all the way back to the first page of this story, is a very good friend of Jeb's- in fact Allain and Jeb escaped together from a mine overseen by Illithids- they were slaves to the Tentacled Ones, this several years ago- Jeb left Allain when he began his Swordmage training. He hasn't seen him since. Maldor knows much of this- Jeb has told the story more than once- he owes his freedom, and his life, to Allain.

Maldor heads for the Lucky Gnome to see if he can pick up any more information- he does this, after a brief argument, by buying everyone in the filthy bar a drink.




Hard drinking men...

The bar appreciate this kind of generosity, Maldor eventually finds someone who's heard of Allain and asks his questions- it seems the poor unfortunate fell in with a bad crowd- he'd arrived in Fallcrest looking for someone during the time the PCs were away in Kiris Dahn/Gorizbadd. He had no money, no friends and... got in with the wrong crowd- he's being kept in the Fallcrest Jail, located beneath the Town Hall.

Maldor, after several more rounds of drinks for the crowd, is also invited by the bar owner- Kelson, to an evenings entertainment- apparently there's a fight scheduled for the evening, should be a good one, Kelson assures him, lots of blood- Maldor is intrigued.

The Elven Avenger heads off, ostensibly to find Jeb and tell him the terrible news, and that's when he makes his second discovery- a note in his pocket, he has no idea how it got there, or when, or who put it there.

The note says- 'The Smith'.

Back at Teldorathan's Resolte completes his task, he has successfully fired up the forges, worked the bellows to white hot, worked the metal, and under Teldorathan's tutelage forged the hand axe blade. The Dwarven Smith shakes his hand and wishes him well- tells the Human Brawler to revisit Sgt. Murgeddin, suitably bemused, but feeling fine for having done some real work Resolute heads off in to the city...

This was Encounter #24- a Level 1 Complexity 1 Skill Challenge.

However Sgt. Murgeddin will have to wait, it's 4 PM, or just before- time to head to the House of the Sun, and Drake's sermon.




A good crowd... should be a giggle.

Maldor from chat- Maldor is as excited as an avenger of Raven Queen could be. 

And so this is a Skill Challenge, but a whole lot more than that- Drake (played by Jack) has to deliver the sermon, in character, which he does... 

Here it is, replicated for you, with reactions-

My friends, my brothers, my sisters, I welcome you all to the safety of Pelor's temple. I assure you that you will not be judged here. I am a new face here in Fallcrest but please don't let that dismay you, for Pelor remains true whichever land or plane you hail from. 

The crowd settle in- the odd 'oooh', a muttered, 'that's nice...'

Grundelmar looks like thunder- 'huh, big deal.'

Drake continues-

I arrived in this temple yesterday, only to hear words of hate, sin and shame. I assure you that Pelor does not hate anyone, and none of you are sinners, else you would not be sat here. Pelor will bring bountiful harvests to anyone that asks.

The crowd continue to delight in Drakes honeyed words.

Earl Pye yells out 'tell it preacher man', then looks a little a little embarrassed.

'Sit down you old fool', Grundelmar starts up, and then gives Drake a stare that would melt stone.

The nineteen year old Priest of Pelor goes on-

He will bring rewards to anyone that asks. He will stop your suffering, and will show nothing but kindness and compassion to his followers. He only asks in return that you do good; be good to your neighbours, your family, your friends.

The crowd mutter and nod in-time to Drake's fine words.

“This is ridiculous', again Grundelmar interrupts, 'Pelor's is fire, he smites those that do not oney him- wretched sinners who fumble in the dark...'

Maldor begins a slow-hand clap as Grundelmar drones on- several of the worshippers join in or else laugh.

Grundelmar is reduced to silence.

Drake continues, although delivering the first line directly to Grundelmar-

Treat them as you'd hope to be treated. Show mercy and kindness to unfortunate strangers. Above all, do not bring harm to others. Do this and Pelor will reward you kindly.  

The worshippers rise as one, and as they do a beam of light breaks in to the House of the Sun, and illuminates... the children- who spontaneously break in to song.

Grundelmar screams- 'Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!'

At the exact same moment Neb launches his Light spell, which flutters through the audience delighting all with its glittery light.

Rogar meantime has snuck up behind Drake, effectively hidden behind the young Priest, he reaches up as high as he can with his everburning torch, then flips off the leather cap which lets loose the light.

Drake's child like visage is bathed in a golden glow- captured in a corona of holy light.

Several of the audience drop to their knees, women swoon... 

The place is in uproar, and Drake is surrounded.

Grundelmar meanwhile mooches to a corner of the temple, slumps down on to the floor, pulls out a bottle of whisky and cries.

This was Encounter #25- a Level 1 Complexity 1 Skill Challenge, although it was much more glorious than that, and left the players giggling and spontaneously cheering. In reality (from a dice perspective) Drake failed his final check but the other PCs were ready to lend a hand- and Drake's hole in the roof I figured had to play out. Rogar's everburning torch manoeuvre was just genius.

Glorious.

Next Time... Secrets revealed.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 23, 2011)

Below is another letter home from Drake, it's actually from before the session above but I've only just found it, so this is prior to Drake's sermon-

Dear Mum,

I'll make this letter short as I also have to write out my sermon for tomorrow... I'll explain. 

When we arrived in Fallcrest we met with Farkill (a typical dwarf who is famous in this city for his good deeds and excellent ale) and we shared with him the tale of our adventure in Kiris Dahn. He advised me that I should visit the House of the Sun (Fallcrest's temple of Pelor, as you may know)

Prior to that, we all agreed that we need to do a couple of things in this city: find Dreus and cure Hoyt. Oh, and to sell off all of our recently acquired treasures. So Rogar, Resolute and I went to the market. Rogar bumped into an old friend who tried to sell me pictures of dirt but I politely declined. He offered us a contract (to clean out the 'tombwood' of monsters) but first we had to prove ourselves by taking down a few rats. It was a pain, but compared to fighting those Orcs it was nothing. 

Later we visited the House of the Sun to pay regards, only to find that the current priest (named Grundelmar) was teaching heresy. I gave him a scolding and told him that Pelor does not preach about sin and shame... he challenged me to return the day after to give my own sermon. 

Following a lead, we ended up at the temple of Sehanine, looking for a cure for Hoyt. It was a surprising experience; we were tested on our musical talents, for which you know I'm greatly in lack of. There I got your letter from Harken. I hope you two, my father's family and the Baron Stockmer are doing well. Harkenwold does sound pleasant and I should hope to visit you all very soon.

We entered the tombwood in the evening with the aim of destroying the Kruthik's nest. We slowly edged our way in, past the mushrooms and unknown moulds until we came face-to-face with shrieking baby Kruthik's and the nest they came from. I had never seen a Kruthik before and I hope I never will; I was expecting bee-sized insects but instead we faced a horde of tough little monsters; I can see why the townsfolk wanted to get rid of them. At the back of the cave we found a blanket and a pocket-knife, it looks like whoever was camping here was here before the Kruthik infestation.

Regards,
Drake

P.S. Thank you for sending me my little floppy slippers.

Ahem, what actually happened in the market was someone tried to sell Drake some 'dirty pictures', not actually pictures of dirt... Drake is very naive.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 24, 2011)

The following from Rogar's diary for session 13-

<session 13>

Arh, Mad Manticore Ale.  After delving into the dangerous darkness to clear away a nest of angry magical beasts, I tuck into a pint of another.  A free pint as well, as Farkill is overjoyed at our success and how we are embracing the adventuring way.

Bith happily paid us the 250gp he promised, before heading off to get paid himself.  He also gave me something extra, something special.  It doesn’t look like much, just a crude leather sling that looks like it was made from an eye patch, but when you drop a bullet or simple stone (actually, I think it’s stronger when you use a normal stone) and spin it up, there is this feeling of power and malice, and this intensifies whenever you sight up on anyone bigger than you.  Just a little feeling though, and it’s... false?  It’s clearly not my thoughts, just a bodge job over the top.  Can’t wait to try it out on a worthy (and big) target.

Bith had one other thing to say.  The Swiftwaters will be arriving tomorrow.  In his eyes, this was important and almost conspiratorial... I’m not sure what to make of it though, as I just know the Swiftwaters as another set of river-traders.  Still, gotta look them up.

Bith and Farkill are both happy to tell others about our success, this should get us some rep, something that pauper or prince, saint or sinner would be pleased with. 

Day 08)

I write this entry in the strangest place yet.  Up a tree in the Tombwood!  Got a little time to kill, yet I need to keep watch to make sure nothing too bad happens to my sort-of-enemy.  Confused yet?  Lets start with breakfast.

Farkill’s breakfasts are clearly designed for the Dwarven palate.  One egg, a slice of bacon as thick as my finger and good serving of mushrooms, all fried of course, served up on an super-heavy slice of bread.  Between this and few sips of my freshly filled flask, I skipped lunch and barely noticed.  I say freshly filled, as my flask was empty after toasting our victory over the Kruthik last night.  Bought a pint of whiskey from Farkill and while I do love my hip-flask for how easily it fits in the pocket under the belt, I love the Bag of Holding more!  I just slipped the rest of the pint in there and... it weighs nothing, can’t be broken, doesn’t bump into other things and when I want it, I just stick my hand in the bag and think about it, and it’s there!  Such convience!  Such capacity!

Anyway, we mostly split up and went off on our errands after breakfast, set to meet again before four at the House of the Sun.  Neb and Jeb where off to the Tower, Maldor was following Resolute to the Wizard’s Gate to meet someone, Drake was going to the House of the Sun to prepare and I foolishly went way out of my depth.  “No good deed goes unpunished” this never felt so true.

You see, Ressilmae of Sehanine had mentioned obtaining a preperation “Ratsbane” to help Hoyt with the ritual.  Turns out it’s not a common plant and needs to be specially prepared to be in the right state.  This means you have to buy it from an alchemist., and that means I had to visit one ‘Golan Naddershrike‘...

When I say “I had to” I mean that I felt I had to, but really we should have thought about this in more depth, done some research, picked a team and made a plan.  Ha, all to go shopping.

Ratsbane, as I learned (at too high a price) is a fancy rat poison with the big advantage that it doesn’t kill people.  I guess it would help in the ritual to weaken the rat-ness in Hoyt, so his human-ness can win out.  This other use was known to Golan, and when I wasn’t happy with the price (or rather the lack of a price... that’s how you KNOW things will cost you) and didn’t want to wait a day for it anyway, she started blackmailing me about Hoyt (of course I never said his name or race or gender or story, just “a friend”; she may even think it’s me with the affliction) and how it could cause a panic if this info got out.

I’m not a social animal, I’m not trained to fight with words; so I did the logical thing and ran away.  That cost me 15gp and she still knows about someone fighting their wererat nature.  Still, by this evening that truth will be a lie.

Another thing to find out about... just who or what is Golan Naddershrike?  She’s so... otherworldy.  Some type of stranded Outsider (like Jeb)?  Some type of True Fey?  If we ever need to speak with her again, we need to know beforehand (and once we know, maybe we will find someone else to deal with).

Last week, dropping 15 gold like that would have been unthinkable.  It would have been almost everything I owned, apart from my everburning torch (which was a gift.  I should write about it sometime); today though, that’s just a setback.

Anyway, I sulked a bit, then wandered uptown to see how important this Ratsbane really was.  I passed Resolute and Maldor heading towards the King’s gate, Resolute looked determined, yet a little confused.  Still, determined is good.

Ressilmae of Sehanine confirms that the Ratsbane isn’t needed, but could be more useful than I thought, it’s still perfectly feasible to go through with the ritual as planned.  After that, I felt pretty listless.  Still a few hours to the sermon, nothing important to do; that’s when I spotted Grundlemar.

While I’ve only known a few Dwarves... I’m pretty sure this isn’t normal.  He went outside the House of the Sun, tied a knotted hankechief to the top of his head like he had never seen an actual bandana before and took off his boots, then uncorked a pint of whiskey and relaxed.  Pretty much on the front steps of his own church!

This meant he had his guard down, and I figured it was a good chance to weaken his place in town and the temple, to help give Drake an edge.  Turns out it’s hard to shame someone with little shame.

Grundlemar quickly shuffles to the shade of the Tombwood where he drinks heavily and … takes a nap.  Here was me thinking that being a priest would be hard work!  Neither, it turns out, is stealing from a priest.  First time I have done this and it’s for a good cause... I’m sure it is.

Like a cat, I crept up to the sleeping dwarf, then, unlike a cat, I took his whiskey.  Harsh stuff, but not sight-stealer or anything.  Good enough for my plan, which works but not in the way I, err, planned.

I simply left the bottle unattended close to a group of almost-teen human children, skiving off from their chores.  A few minutes later the kids where sneaking sip and daring each other to try it.  My plan was to wait until they where a bit over tipsy and attracting attention for being twelve and drunk then quickly:
1) Wake up Grundlemar
2) rush over to growing spectacle
3) pluck the jar of whiskey from whoever held it
4) when Grundlemar waddles into view, cry “who’s bottle is this?”
5) wait for Grundlemar to incriminate himself

The kids scuppered that plan by relocating to the Tombwood to drink.  Such animal cunning, I should have expected that from twelve year olds.  I quietly followed them and run up a nearby tree to be ready to step in if things went bad.  The children where simply children though, and they noticed the sleeping Grundlemar; one of them releaved himself on him (he didn’t notice) which sparked laughter then vomiting from the others.

Grundlemar is awake now and... he thinks he has pissed himself!  Surely this will shake him, worry him and make him unsure of challenging Drake to sermonise the way he did...  huh.

No, he just thinks he pissed himself and doesn’t think much of that.  Well, I hear the chime for four o’clock so it’s time to be off.

___________________________________________________________________________

“No good deed goes unpunished”
“It’s always darkest before dawn”
Blast, I know there is a line for this, but it escapes me.  Things were going so well: Drake’s sermon was a great success, Drake has a possible task for us and Ressilmae has a simple-sounding task that will get us a great discount on Hoyt’s ritual and and an introduction to powerful friends... then it all gets urgent, as suddenly we need a powerful friend.

At starts with Drake’s sermon at the House of the sun.  It starts great, gets better, falters a little as Grundlemar-the-smelly stands and challenges Drake not once but three times.

After the 1st time, Resolute sits with him to keep him down.  After the second time, Maldor sits at the other side of him to keep him quiet.  The third time Grundlemar stands in anger... I’m not sure what caused it... I mean the ceiling is reachable through the scaffolds around the inside of the temple, so it could have been tampered with, yet.. the divine works in strange ways with the world.  But affecting it phsyically without sending agents is unknown to me, then again it could simply be a hole in my learning.
… I’m struck with the feeling that a combination of factors must be involved.  

Anyway, with Grundlemar sat down, things went better.  Drake made one more little speech and the light from the hole above intenstifed and fell upon, not Drake, but the children in the audience!
Neb started up with his magic, casting light and glowing magical effects into the air, and I saw my chance to help.

Drake has stepped down from the podium to be with the crowd, yet he was still infront of it.  I slipped through the crowd like a ghost and stepped up on a bench behind him, so only Resolute could see me.  Then I lit my everburning torch and lifted it above and behind Drake’s head... from the crys of shock and awe, I reckon they only saw the fake flame and nothing else; when they finished bowing their heads, I was in the crowd and none of them knew.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 26, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 14 Part 1

After Drake's Sermon...

And so after Drake's fantabulous sermon the House of the Sun has some new converts to Pelor, a half-dozen citizens promise to be back for more- there's smiles all round, except in one corner of the church where Grundelmar slumps and cries.

A little later the Dwarf, when he's dried his tears,  whispers that he would like a word 'in private' with Drake and heads for the back office- Drake follows him in, Maldor positions himself outside of the door- 'just in case'.

Grundelmar starts off by being frightened, and a little angry, he thinks Drake is going to kick him out for being a bad Priest of Pelor, Grundelmar catalogues all he has done to help the House of the Sun. In truth the Church of Pelor was a ruin when Grundelmar arrived in Fallcrest- literally a ruin, the last priest of Pelor died about six years ago, and the building had been left abandoned- he has, in truth, rebuilt much of the place, and seemingly with no money- the House of the Sun has no funds.

Drake reassures Grundelmar, he's kind to him- too kind.

The Dwarf breaks down- it seems he has a secret, he declares himself 'a charlatan, a faker, a...', and finally Grundelmar's big secret is revealed- he's scared of the dark, yes that's right- a Dwarf scared of the dark, and specifically the dark to be found in confined spaces- like underground.

Drake does his best not to laugh, consoles the Dwarf some more and promises that he will teach him how to get on with people, to be less angry, to be a proper Priest- he cannot fix his fear of the dark but he can make it easier for Grundelmar to live in the light.

Grundelmar starts to believe, and decides to tell Drake another secret- the last priest of Pelor took the church funds, or rather then Pelorian gold was buried with the last priest, the problem is the priest was buried in a catacomb- underground, and in the dark- will Drake help him recover the churches gold. Drake agrees to think about the task a while, he's not happy looting tombs, particularly the tomb of a priest of Pelor.

An Important Patron...

Meanwhile the other PCs chat with Ressilmae Starlight, the friendly priest of Sehanine that brought the children over to the House of the Sun to hear Drake's sermon. Ressilmae, you'll remember, promised to look in to things for the PCs- Dreus etc. The Sehanine priest has a job for the PCs, not for him you understand but for some other patron, 'an important citizen of Fallcrest', is all he will say. 

He requires the PCs to head in to the Tombwood again, a catacomb belonging to the Moonstone family- the PCs catch the name, Moonstone is also the name of the big castle on the hill- where Lord and Lady Markelhay, the rulers of Fallcrest live. Anyway the catacombs are ancient and abandoned- no bodies lie within, nearly all of the Tombwood is in fact empty- it was formerly the burial site for the rulers and well-off (and respected) within the city, although no new bodies have been interred there in over a century. The Moonstone crypt however may hold a remnant of such a family, a necklace left behind, or at least unaccounted for when those formerly buried there were moved to the catacombs.

The patron would like the PCs to investigate and return with the necklace if it is to be found, and 'she' is willing to provide them with some unspecified reward, which Ressilmae will add to by reducing the cost of the 'Cure Affliction' ritual he is to cast on Hoyt (the Wererat) by 50%. The PCs agree there and then- they will accomplish the task later immediately, Ressilame assures them the task is all above board, and that the PCs will first need to visit the Fallcrest Guard to collect the key to the ancient catacomb.

The immediately goes out of the window moments later- see below.

Allain To Be Slain...

And then Maldor tells Jeb all about what he's been up to today, and in particular about the fact that he has learnt that Allain, the man that saved Jeb from certain death, is to be executed tomorrow morning at 6 AM. As I say the immediately (for the Moonstone Catacombs venture) goes straight out of the window.

The PCs have a new task, a much more important task- to save Allain.

The PCs head to the Town Hall, the Fallcrest jail is located beneath the Town Hall, the place is just closing alas, however Clerk Bartram Folly is just heading out- the PCs crowd him, and Jeb tells his story, about Allain, about how he saved him etc. in the hope the Clerk will have a kind heart.

A little while later, and with Bertram now 10gp richer, the kind-hearted clerk lets the PCs in and down to the jail area- several Fallcrest Guards also get a little richer en route. Bertram however proves his worth and locates the right papers- the PCs discover that Allain was arrested some five or so nights previous by Sgt. Thurmina of the Five Arch Bridge Patrol. The PCs decide they will pay a visit to the good Sgt. A little later on.

But for now they head down in to the cells, and to Allain-




Allain- Dead Man Talking.

And soon enough Allain is in tears, his friend Jeb is with him-

Jeb? Jeb? Is that... you? 

We hit the roleplay button hard, although in my mind I'm running this as a skill challenge, or rather Jeb needs to ask the right questions, the associated dice rolls (for the skill challenge) are for him and his colleagues to help interpret Allain's answers and steer the conversation.

What I'm trying to say here is that some Skill Challenges are just a background mechanic to the RP, the checks- which I initiate, in this instance Insight for Jeb, Diplomacy or Bluff for the other PCs, only come about when the guys ask the right questions (of me and of Allain).

The PCs RP well, Jeb in particular, they get to hear all of Allain's story- he arrived in Fallcrest a week-or-so ago, he spent several days (without food or money) looking for Jeb (Jeb was away in Kiris Dahn), he got a days work on the docks, ended up going for food and drink with a bunch of dockers. Got invited to do some extra work for cash- a ship to unload (at night), he grabbed the chance- there was something wrong about it all, and yet...

The guards arrived, the ship cut ropes and moved off, his new found friends held the guard up for a while, then ran- just leaving him. He tried to surrender, the guard tried to overpower him- to manacle him, he remembered the last time he was in manacles- in the Illithid mines (with Jeb). 

He snapped, fought back, grabbed a blade from one of the guards, and then...

He killed a man.

His actual words were-

'Then, when the ship was almost loaded, the guards turned up- the guys that were with me seemed to vanish in to the night, they left me to face the music- the guards were rough, very rough, and I... I'd been drinking, I'd not eaten much- it was like being back there, they tried to put manacles on me, they held me down- I... I... must have, I don't know what happened- something snapped- inside, I grabbed a blade from one of the guards and...

Dead!

I killed one of them... I didn't mean... to. I didn't mean for any of it to happen- why weren't you here Jeb.

WHY?'

The PCs are a little lost, I think they expected to find Allain had been framed, but no. Drake is pretty certain from the start, he believes Allain deserves to be punished, even Jeb can see this although he needs to find out what exactly happened, whether there is anyone else to blame. The Githyanki suggests that execution is a little- final. They should try to discover what they can.

The PCs are in the moral maze, some of them are still doubting the right of this, Jeb however pleads with them to help him.

A plan is agreed- the PCs will head down to see Sgt. Thurmina, to question her, then will make for the docks- the Upper Quays, to see what they can find out. 

Before they leave Rogar manages to get Allain to remember one name from that drunken night- Gar, one of the men he was working with was called 'Gar', one of those helping to unload the ship that night.

The above was Encounter #26, another Level 1 Complexity 1 Skill Challenge- I'm going to use a lot of these, at least as a mechanic to award XP for RP and progressing the PCs enquiries.

Sgt. Thurmina is not at all helpful- particularly when she recalls the look on Bill Grundy's face as she held him in her arms. Bill Grundy was the Fallcrest Watchman that Allain slew- she goes so far as to tell the PCs the names of Bill's widow and now fatherless children. No new information is found, the ship got away as did the others on the dock that night- Allain was the only one captured, and he deserves to die for what he did. Jeb swears he will find a way of postponing Allain's execution, so he can investigate the matter properly- Thurmina mockingly states that he will have to gain the favour of someone very important to do that, the bastard Allain swings in the morning.

The PCs investigations at the docks prove to be futile, there's a lot of activity- people are busy, and besides no one remembers nuffin'.

The answer is obvious, Maldor actually has been saying it all along- we need to impress someone very important, we need to find the necklace for the mystery important patron in the Moonstone catacombs, and we need to do it now.

The PCs head off to get the guard and thereby the key to said tomb.

Next Time... Filthy Rotters.


----------



## Mircoles (Feb 26, 2011)

Maybe hire a good lawyer to argue it down to manslaughter. 

It doesn't seem as if he was intending to kill anyone, it just happened. 

Temporary insanity?

Demonic possession?

It was a dopplganger that did it?

He wasn't really there and what they saw and fought was an illusion, because a wizard did it.

Though, there are rituals that can be use to discern the truth, so it had better be one amazing and likely very expensive lawyer.

Might just be easier to break him out of prison and then smuggle him out of the city.


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 28, 2011)

It seems the players have no answer for you Mircoles, that's partly due to the fact that the write ups here are two weeks behind the action, I keep trying to catch up but with work etc. this is the closest I've ever been.

The story has moved on, if only a little...


Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 14 Part 2

And so the PCs pick up the guard, and Ressilmae Starlight, he's desperate to see this done, and head over to the Moonstone catacomb in the Tombwood. Ressilmae tells the PCs again, 'return with the necklace, that's all you need do...'

And so our intrepid adventurers descend in to the catacombs- which prove to be ancient, ruined and rotten- the air warm and musty and full of spores, they're immediately on their guard, although they can hear nothing untoward. The gang creep in.




The Moonstone Catacombs.

All is going well, well as good as it can go when you're creeping around in the dark in a ruined catacomb...

Then Maldor spots something, a big ball of sprouty-toothy something, with a great central eye and a number of small stalks atop the floating sphere- yes, that's right, a... hang on that looks like a toadstool not an eye stalk...

As Maldor said on chat-

'What the hell?'

Thankfully Rogar spots the floating creature as well- his sling fires and the floating fungi explodes showering the area with ragged scraps of its exploded carcass.

It gets worse, from the ripening mould which is scattered in great clumps all over the catacombs, come shuffling forth a pair of fungi men.

For those stat based creatures, like me, we have in play- Myconid Guard (Level 4 Soldier) & Myconid Rot Priest (Level 3 Brute), already deceased is a Myconid Gas Spore (Level 4 Skirmisher Minion).




Hey, they look like Fungi's.

Jebediah is in to the action using his Telekenetic Leap to cover the distance quickly, and blocking off one the Myconids. Maldor meanwhile lets loose with his Radiant Vengeance, alas he only succeeds in scoring a smoking hole in the stonework behind the fungus man.

The Fungus Guard closes the distance to Maldor and lashes out, scoring a massive hit on Maldor with his Spiny Strike- 16 damage, Maldor pales.

Neb drops a Scorching Burst on the Myconid Guard, the creature however shares out the pain using its Roots of the Colny power- the Myconid Rot Priest taking half of the 15 points of Fire damage.

Resolute rushes forward and Bull Charges the Myconid Guard, a devastating blow ('20') and the creature takes 18 more damage and is sent sprawling to the floor.

Drake attempts to place his Astral Seal on the Rot Priest, alas he aims high and wide- the Rot Priest shuffles closer still.

Rogar looses a Sling Stone at the Rot Priest, who is hit hard- the creature shares the damage again and the Myconid Guard takes an additional thump from a second sling attack courtesy of Rogar's Ironsoul Flurry.

More to the North West, Rogar screams as a Myconid Rotslammer shuffles in to the light.

Maldor places his Oath of Enmity on the Myconid Guard, closes the distance and unleashes his Overwhelming Strike with great effect- another 16 point hit. The Myconid Guard is sent staggering backwards (and on 4 HP only).

The Myconid Rot Priest however sees his opportunity, shuffles forward and emits a black choking mist- its Decomposing Spray- Rogar, Maldor & Neb are all caught in the fog and begin to choke and splutter as they take Necrotic damage. Alas the Myconid Guard is also caught in the storm- the creature subsides and falls in to rot in an instant- deceased.

Neb's Scorching Burst comes again and the Myconid Rot Priest is bloodied, to make matters worse Resolute launches himself forward and with his Grappling Strike encircles the strange fungus man's midriff with his ham hock arms and squeezes. The Rot Priest is left Grabbed, bloodied and flailing ineffectively (and on only 11 HP).

Drake sees his opportunity and fires his Lance of Faith at the clutched Rot Priest, again his aim is out- he makes amends by sending his Healing Word to patch up Maldor- the Elven Avenger is back on full health, his new Holy (Nimbus) Symbol also sending out waves of holy power buoying his allies (all in range 3 Temp HP).

Rogar dodges and dances forward to unleash his Steel Wind on the still Grabbed Rot Priest (and for 19 damage with his Ironsoul Flurry), the Rot Priest explodes in a wild maelstrom of spore, fortunately those in the burst are not harmed but healed (Life Burst heal 10 HP), Rogar and Resolute are on full health.

And you'll note the Myconid attacks are slow coming- this is done with good reason, as you will see later. You will see but the players wont- much to my chagrin.

Jebediah races forward to head off the Myconid Rotslammer, charges the creature but fails to connect- for his efforts he is Fungal Slammed in return (9 HP damage), but he prevents the creature getting past him to Drake and Neb.

Neb sends over yet another Scorching Burst, and the Rotslammer is badly scorched (15 Fire damage- his third attack and hit, all for 15 Fire damage), the Myconid squeals in the flame.

And then out of a dark corner comes, or rather shuffles, the Myconid Sovereign, the creature is tall- eight feet tall, and to distinguish it further it wears over its cone-shaped head a beautiful necklace.

Yep, that necklace.

Maldor is ready for the Sovereign (actually he had a Readied Action stored), the Avenger lets loose his Sequestering Strike, connects with the creature (for 19 HP damage), and teleports with the now disorientated Myconid Sovereign back in to the midst of his fellow party members. He's Fungal Slammed back for good measure, and hurt again.




The Myconid Sovereign- Sporeticus!

Resolute steps forward and attempts to further impede the Myconid Sovereign with his Grappling Strike, alas the creature fights back and prevents his attack.

Drake's luck returns, his Exacting Utterance power bathes the Sovereign in radiant light, the creature seems to sag- as if it were defeated already, or else resigned to taking a beating (gain vulnerability 5 and all PCs that attack the target gain 5 Temp HP).

Rogar unleashes hell (as they say in 'SPARTA!') a Combat Advantaged Open the Gate of Battle, with a Sneak Attack bonus, and an Ironsoul Flurry for good measure. The Myconid Sovereign is thumped, kicked, gouged and punched (for 37 HP damage- wow!).

Maldor backs up Rogar's good work – he names the Myconid Sovereign as his Oath of Enmity and then lays about the creature with his Overwhelming Strike- twice in quick succession (courtesy of an Action Point), again a series of terrible blows (for another 35 damage)- the Myconid Sovereign staggers under the onslaught (reduced from 132 HP to 41 HP in the blinking of an eye).

Jeb begins to take Poison damage from the Rotslammer's last attack- he fights back with his Booming Blade attack (for 9 HP damage), alas the Githyanki cannot shake the burn of the toxin. What's worse the Rotslammer connects again (for another 11 HP damage) leaving Jeb nursing yet another wound, and almost bloodied.

Neb launches his fourth Scorching Burst, and connects again with the same fiery-nastiness, this time with the Sovereign (another 15 HP hit with Drake's Exacting Utterance in effect). The Sovereign unleashes his Rotting Burst catching Rogar and Resolute (for 6 Poison damage each) and leaving the pair unsteady on their feet and out-of-sorts (Dazed).

Resolute fights back, Grappling Strike again, and the Sovereign is scooped up and clutched to him (again 15 HP damage), the Myconid master is having the life crushed out of him (down to 11 HP now).

Drake connects with a Lance of Faith on the Rotslammer (8 Radiant damage), burning a hole in the creature- the young Priest of Pelor prays for Jeb to shake off the Poison affect- alas his prayers go unanswered (Jeb fails his save).

Rogar again launches his Steel Wind, alas he's too confused to see clearly, he misses by a mile (he rolled a '1').

Maldor is at the Myconid Sovereign again with his Overwhelming Blade (managing to hit on his third attack with his Oath of Enmity and his Elven Accuracy)- the Sovereign is cut clean in two and thumps hard to the floor. For good measure Maldor grabs up the necklace.

And this is the reason I've been adding to the encounter slowly, I've stated in a clear voice- maybe half-a-dozen times, that the PCs just need to get the necklace. That's all they need to do... Yeah, you know what happens next, with only one Myconid left on the scene, and conditions ideal for a quick exit/escape...

Well, next time we'll see.


----------



## Goonalan (Mar 2, 2011)

Fallcrest- Finding Dreus
Session 14 Part 3

We fight on- you, of course, guessed as much.

Jebediah is getting overwhelmed himself, he can't shake off the Poison damage and is hit again by the Rotslammer's Rotting Burst, he's very bloodied and not coping with things (on 3 HP).

To make matters worse a second Myconid Rot Priest now joins the action, also flailing at Jeb with its Stipe Staff, Jeb dodges just in time and unleashes Sword of Sigils (for 11 HP damage each), cutting in to both of his attackers, alas neither are bloodied.

And another of the Gas Spores appears and floats forward at speed, and just collides with Rogar, or rather doesn't the Halfling Monk is too quick, and gets out of the way.

Neb lets loose the fire again- Burning Hands this time, but with similar effects (again 15 Fire damage each)- only the Rotslammer's Roots of the Colony power prevents the newly arrived Rot Priest being bloodied by the attack- as it is the Rotslammer is bloodied and worse.

Resolute moves over to help Jeb, hits out with his Funneling Fury and smashes both Myconids (for 10 HP damage each), both are now bloodied and the Rotslammer barely grips to life. But he's not done (Action Point), Resolute launches his Dual Strike and connects with both Myconids again, the result of which is the Rotslammer slumps down and flops to the cold stone floor. The Rot Priest looks to be on the way out also.

Drake meanwhile takes aim and launches another Lance of Faith at the Gas Spore, and connects, the thing explodes and catches Rogar in its Poisonous burst (although with Second Chance I miss my attack and Rogar is fine).

Drake calls over to Rogar, in chat- 'Oh yeah, sorry I forgot about that.'

Drake makes the hurt go away- his second Healing Word is for Jeb, the Githyanki is now no longer bloodied, and all PCs within range of his Holy (Nimbus) Symbol are again boosted.

Rogar rushes over to the Rot Priest, the last Myconid left standing (again), and attempts his Steel Wind assault again (and rolls another '1').

Maldor therefore strides in, intones his Oath of Enmity and with his usual Overwhelming Strike (for 13 damage) cuts down the Rot Priest, it's Life Burst as it expires heals all of the PCs save Drake- they had the creature surrounded.

Jeb shouts a warning, there are more Myconid's shuffling towards them, and the sound of movement in the catacomb... everywhere, in all directions.

And yet there's time to move off again, to get clear of the catacombs, but... the PCs don't.

And so the I make mention again of the fact that there are lots of noises- many creatures approaching.

And still they stay.




I'm Sporeticus!

A Myconid Rotslammer rushes in and Fungal Slams Resolute but high and wide, while a pair of Myconid Guards shuffle in to the light, the first delivers a stinging Spiny Strike to an exposed Drake (for 14 HP damage), the second is content to flail wildly at Maldor.

Neb backs away and launches a... Fire Shroud, one of the Myconid Guards is charred (for only 13 Fire damage this time) and continues to burn, alas the other two Myconids are somehow shielded from the flame. 

Neb suddenly realises he's not alone, he turns around to find himself staring at a swarm of tiny toadstools- a Myconid Colony Swarm, the creatures swarm and swamp him- biting and scratching at his at his lower legs- he's cut, bitten and bleeding (and takes 13 HP damage).

Jeb meanwhile fails again to throw off the Posion spores which choke him still (that's five attempts at the save and his highest roll is a '6').

Resolute meanwhile lands another Grappling Strike (and another '20') and grabs up and chokes one of the Myconid Guards (and 11 HP damage).

Rogar skips in to the action and lets loose his Steel Wind attack, he catches one of the Myconic Guards and the Rotslammer, he follows up with his Ironsoul Flurry- the Myconids however shrug off the damage- still strong (14 HP damage on Guard & 8 HP on the Rotslammer).

Rogar strikes again (Action Point), leaps in to the air and with his Steel Strike again manages to connect once more with the Rotslammer (another 10 HP damage), alas he fails to connect with the Myconid Guard.

Maldor is caught by a Spiny Strike from a Myconid Guard (for 12 HP damage), the Elven Avenger strikes back Overwhelming Strike (for 11 HP damage)- it's a slog fest, the second Myconid Guard flails at Maldor but is high and wide.

Jeb continues to take Poison damage, he's almost bloodied. He uses his Dimensional Warp to rearrange the battlefield- teleporting Drake out of danger and himself in to the action, alas his Booming Blade is ill-judged, he does however manage to finally shake off the Poison damage.

Drake uses his Light of Arvandor to deliver a Radiant Burst to one of the Myconid Guards and the Rotslammer (both take 10 Radiant damage), the Guard is at last bloodied. 

The badly damaged Myconid Guard spews out a fog of spores- Pacification Spores, catching Jeb and Maldor and leaving both unable to take Standard Actions, and a little further damage- Jeb is now bloodied.

The other Myconid Guard continues to burn (courtesy of Neb's Fire Shroud), Resolute is bashed again with Spiny Strike (for 15 HP damage), the creature also manages to stamp out the flames that lick and curl around his fungus form.

Neb takes a little Poison damage as he starts by the Myconid Colony Swarm, he shuffles back and unleashes his patented Scorching Burst, this time at a target ideally suited for this attack, but somehow fails to find his target.

The Swarm comes forward in a wave and unleashes it's myriad Fungal Slams, Neb immediately throws up a Shield spell and wards of all attacks.

Resolute uses his Grappling Strike to grab and crush the already battered Myconid Guard (leaving the Guard on 9 HP only). 

Rogar follows up with his Eternal Mountain move, and then his Eternal Mountain attack- he connects with the Rotslammer (for 17 HP damage) and the creature is very bloodied; he also spins out yet another sling stone and catches one of the Myconid Guards, bloodying it also.

Maldor shuffles back, attempts to stay out of the way (unable to make Standard Actions), he fails to shake of the Myconid's Pacification effect.




The Rotinator (Myconid Colony Swarm) nibbles at Neb's toes.

The Myconid Rotslammer fires its Rotting Burst and catches Rogar, Drake, Maldor and Jeb, (for 9 Necrotic damage each, and 5 ongoing) the latter is now bloodied (and on 14 HP, while Drake is now on 12 HP).

Jeb, Pacified like Maldor, does his best to stay out of the way- he continues to take Necrotic damage however (and is now on 9 HP), he does however shake off all ill effects- ready for action.

Drake continues to take Necrotic damage (down to 7 HP), he sets his Astral Seal on the Myconid Rotslammer, he shuffles back again but does not get out of the burst of Pacification Spores from the second Myconid Guard, alas- for the young Priest he is unaffected by the spores.

However Rogar and Jeb are caught within the cloud- Rogar is left pacified and almost bloodied, while Jeb is left unconscious on the floor (0 HP).

The other Myconid Guard flails with its Spiny Strike at Maldor, but fails to connect. 

Neb continues to dodge back, after being caught in the Swarm once again for a little Poison damage, his Scorching Burst is glorious, catching the Swarm square-on (for 22 Fire damage), almost bloodying it in an instant. The Colony Swarm moves up again- nips, bites and scratches at Neb but to no effect.

Rogar takes a little more Necrotic damage, he's still not bloodied, he is however still Pacified- which is most inconvenient. For Maldor it's the other way around- he starts with a little Necrotic damage (he is bloodied now- on 20 HP), he shakes off his Pacified state but not the ongoing damage.

The Myconid Rotslammer wails on Rogar with its Fungal Slam, and now the Halfling Monk is bloodied (down to 16 HP).

While Jeb throws off his Pacified state but fails his first Death Save, he lies still upon the cold stone floor.

Drake to the rescue unleashes his Healer's Mercy, and in an instant Rogar and Maldor are now no longer bloodied, while Jeb opens his eyes (he's on 16 HP). Drake is not finished however (Action Point), he takes his Second Wind (now on 15 HP), the effort leaves him spent (Weakened).

Jeb alas is not met by a pleasant sight, before he can even get back to his feet one of the Myconid Guards uses its Spiny Strike to thump at him again (Jeb's back down to 7 HP left). The second Guard flails at Resolute but fails to connect.

Neb meanwhile repeats his actions, almost exactly- he starts by taking a little Poison damage, he's still not bloodied however, he shuffles back and then drops another Scorching Burst on the Colony Swarm (for 20 more Fire damage), the Swarm is bloodied (and down to 9 HP).

The Colony Swarm decides that Neb is not nice at all, and so chooses to try to get away from the Tiefling Wizard's fire attacks- it spots a much easier target- Jeb. Shuffles forward and attacks with its myriad Fungal Slams- and Jeb is down again (reduced to -3 HP).

Resolute crushes the last drop of life out of the Myconid Guard he is Grabbing with his Grappling Strike, he tosses the spent fungi aside and moves to help- his friends.

Rogar, still Pacified, manages to keep out of trouble using his Lion's Den move to keep out of the way, he throws off all ill effects upon him- ready for action next time.

Maldor launches his Shared Madness attack, scoring a critical effect on the Rotslammer- the attack also effects the last standing Myconid Guard (for 15 Psychic damage each). The Rotslammer is well bloodied- the last Myconid Guard is destroyed.

The Rotslammer uses its Fungal Slam again on Maldor, the Elven Avenger dodges and avoids the blow- just the Colony Swarm and Rotslammer left, and both are very bloodied.

Alas Jeb is still in the Swarms aura, he suffers dozens of little poisonous bites (down to -6 HP), The Colony Swarm however is not finished, Drake attempts to rush by the thing to get to the fallen Jeb, the Swarm lurches forward and unleashes another tide of Fungal Slams (for 17 HP damage), Drake slumps and falls (now on -3 HP).

Neb unleashes another Scorching Blast but the Swarm is already out of the way- the Tiefling Wizard misses. The Swarm is however still not done- it shuffles forward again and another wave of Fungal Slams rain down upon Neb (for 12 HP damage), the Wizard is bloodied- and on his last legs (with 6 HP left). He launches his Infernal Wrath (for 19 HP damage) and the Swarm is burnt and scoured from the earth.

Just the Myconid Rotslammer left then.

Resolute rushes over to the fallen Drake, grabs out a Healing Potion and presses it to the young Priest's lips- soon enough Drake's eyes are open.

Rogar rushes over, a Steel Wind Move, followed by a Steel Wind attack, with Ironsoul Flurry when he connects (for 18 HP damage), and the Rotslammer is beaten and broken, it slumps forward and comes to rest.

Drake crawls over to Jeb and delivers his Healer's Gift, and Jeb's eyes are open too.

And in chat Jack (Drake) adds- 'grab the necklace and run', which is a little late- me and my players have an extended chat after the game has ended (which it has now).

My point to them goes a little like this- the fight was about recovering the necklace, I deliberately set the encounter up (with the much staggered entrance of the bad guys) so that the PCs could retreat without taking too much (if any) damage. Same with the idea that the catacombs could be locked shut, and the same again with the Fallcrest Guards et al awaiting top side. My point was this- they didn't need to fight everything, don't get me wrong it was a great fight- and at the end I threw everything I had at them. But it took the best part of two hours to play out, a long time on Skype in one combat.

As with the Kruthik combat earlier I felt that the players were limiting their tactics, or else deliberately deciding that what they wanted was a lot of toe-to-toe combat. If that's what they want.... well, I'll do more of it but that's what ended our last attempt at 4e.

I want to get the players thinking that not all encounters can overcome by just standing there and unloading all their powers, the result of our chat is that even though the players knew all of the above, and realised that they could get out after recovering the necklace they decided (or rather didn't decide- I think Bob (Maldor) in game said- 'should we get out now?' to no reply) that they would fight on so that they could 'clear out' the catacombs. As in search for any treasure.

Which I thought was a little odd at the time, but now I write this even odder, it's very power-gamer, a little like the very easiest thing to do, and as there was no actual conversation about it that I could detect then really just... lazy, perhaps. I don't mean to be insulting here, I'm doing my best to make this 4e campaign nothing like our previous effort (H1-3 combat grind). The players are matching me with RP, but in-combat, they're doing the same things they did previously.

I can't think of a single time when they have actually retreated from a combat...

Should I design a combat specifically to teach them this tactic? Although I fear I may kill a few of them in attempting to do so.

The decision we made in the end was that I should state, in a loud voice, the conditions for victory for fights such as this... I have no problems in doing this, I don't want to do it- I want the players to work it out for themselves, I told them time and time again- 'all you need to do is recover the necklace', the same with the Kruthik encounters, 'you just need to destroy the nests'.

I'm actually more peeved about this now than I was at the time- and aware that my players are going to answer back, possibly in this column. Rest assured we're having a cracking game, we played session #16 on Thursday last- it was fantastic. 

I want to make my players make decisions, in RP and in Combat- I don't want them to approach either situation with one set solution. The RP is great- that's working; the combat I'm less convinced. They seem to think toe-to-toe is the only option- last man standing.

We'll see, and if anyone has any suggestions et al then pile in please.


----------



## Bob_NS (Mar 3, 2011)

Mircoles said:


> Maybe hire a good lawyer to argue it down to manslaughter.
> 
> It doesn't seem as if he was intending to kill anyone, it just happened.
> 
> ...




We never thought about breaking him out. If he killed a man he should pay for his actions, hiring a good lawyer would have been preferable, but our top priority was postponing the execution. You see when we found out about the execution we had less than a day. So lawyer wouldn't have helped much. 

I have been stating that we need to make some powerful friends, and do this necklace thing you just read about, but at first everybody had different ideas, and people were more leaning towards the good half-ling's ideas than those of a dark and mysterious avenger of Raven Queen, go figure. 

But we finally did get the execution postponed, so now we can think about the lawyer, or even better get our powerful friends to influence the sentencing. We still want him to pay for his crimes in some way. And maybe he didn't do it after all, magic can do weird stuff. Maybe he himself was tricked into believing that he killed the guard. But this is just too far fetched.

Anyhoo... It's Thursday and I just want to share my excitement with all of you because it is game night, and our sessions are getting better and better.


----------



## Goonalan (Mar 4, 2011)

From Rogar's diary for session 14-

<session 14>
Things get better that this.  Grundlemar is kneeling at Drake’s feet, begging for forgiveness and asking for help.  They have a conversation in private while the rest of us catch up (and make sure Grundlemar doesn’t try anything).

Turns out we all had an interesting day, but in different ways: 
Neb and Jeb paid to join the mage’s guild... only to be told that there was a written test on magic, and that it will happen tomorrow morning.  Later on, they got inexpertly attacked by drunks with clubs!  Neb and Jeb handled it well, shutting down the muggers without killing or horribly injuring any of them, and calling for the guards to arrest them.  Apprently these thugs where paid in booze by a Tiefling to rough up Jeb for “stealing fallcrest’s women”.  I don’t know how to respond to that apart from taking a swig on my flask.

Resolute and Maldor visited Sgt Mugeddin (another Dwarf, hardly crazy at all) at the wizard’s gate and this apprently went well.  It appears that Fallcrest’s guards are paying an interest on Resolute, but in a good way.  They set Resolute a challenge which piques his interest, but he and Maldor are canny enough see there is room in the bargin to get Murgeddin to see if there are any reports on Dreus.  Resolute’s challenge was to go to Telderathan’s Arms and to smith a hatchet.  Which he did with no problems, seems cattish to say, but simply framing this as a challenge drove Resolute into it head on... I think I may be the same.

Next came Drake, returning from speaking to Grundlemar, he has a ‘simple’ task for us.  Drake’s expressions where hard to place; clearly conflicted about the task but occasionally clearly trying to hold back laughter.  The town’s last priest of Pelor died a while back and apparently the church lacked a new priest or a good enough ally to leave the church’s money with, so they buried the money with the priest.  Between Grundlemar’s hard work and Drake’s compassion, the House of the Sun is firmly back in fallcrest, so Drake will go to the catacombs and retrive the money so it can be put to good use.  No idea why Grundlemar didn’t do it himself though.

Still, the money isn’t going anywhere so this can wait, certain in light of a new reverlation.  Next we speak with Ressilmae of Sehanine, he seemed very impressed with the sermon and Grundlemar’s conversion to a more norminal sort of Pelorism.  He has his own task for us, one that will earn us a 50% discount on the rituals to cure Hoyt as well as an introduction to his backer, who is clearly someone important.  It’s to search a long empty crypt in the Tombwood for a lost necklace.  He assures us that this isn’t grave robbing as the graves are already gone, they where moved a long time ago as this crypt became unstable and unclean.  We take the job, but it too can wait a little while, or so we think.

Lastly, Maldor gets to tell his story.  After leaving Resolute to his smithery, he wandered to the Leaky Gnome Taphouse, which is the docks tavern of Fallcrest.  Certainly the place that’s most open to the open carry of greataxes.  He learned two important things, for one there was an underground fighting event in the basement there, next meeting is at midnight tonight; the other had a profound effect upon Jeb, and would soon have an effect on us all.

To Maldor it seemed unimportant, a man named Alain was due to be executed the following morning for killing a guard.  The Leaky Gnome will be open at six in the morning to provide refreshments.  To Jebediah however, this news was a terrible personal blow.  This Alian was a close friend of his, the man who helped Jeb fight for his freedom from slavery!  Alain did all this, lead Jeb on to a good path and now... he is sentienced to be hung in the morning.

Our other quests where quickly sidelined and we set off to the town hall to try and speak with Alain.  Speak with him we did, and the story gets darker.

It is the same Alain who Jeb knew, although now he is a broken, weaker man.  He did indeed kill a guard and the circumstances where terrible.  Listening to his words awoke dark memories in me, I felt startled and trapped even though I was the one in a cage.  I almost ran and hid, but... everything has changed.  Just as Alain is different and weaker, I’m different and stronger, and I should use that strength to help.

Alain came to Fallcrest to seek Jeb, but this was the time when we where out in Gorizzbad.  He had no money or resources, had to beg for work and take the pittance he was paid for he had nothing else.  Then, as it so often happens, his fortunes seemed to change.  He met some knew people who seemed to understand him (as they do), who bought him food and drink (as they do), who seemed to care (as they do), who just needed one little favour (as they do) and … no one would get hurt (as they do).

The important points:
There where three of them.  They claimed to be part of the Porter’s Guild.  They had him stand guard when they removed something hidden in a larger shipment.  The Fallcrest Guard fell upon Alain and the others got away.  It’s unknown if the theives got what they wanted from the shipment.  One of their names starts “Gar”.

It’s about five in the evening now, Alain hangs in thirteen hours.  Gotta get to work.
_____________________________________________________________________________

Tried checking the upper docks for scouts, touts, fixers and thugs.  Got nothing, will try later, when it’s dark.  Jeb went to talk with one of the guards who arrested Alain; Jeb doesn’t look happy at all, and considering how he normaly looks...
_____________________________________________________________________________

Myconoids.  My-co-noids.  To be honest, I don’t have a problem with them, but I think that Drake and Jeb would not say the same.  Living, walking, punching and poisoning, Myconoids are fungus-creatures from deep underground, and there used to be some in this otherwise empty barrow in the Tombwood.  We really should have stuck around and searched the place better, in part to check on where the Myconoids had came from, but there was too much of our team’s blood on the stone, so got what we came for and withdrew.

The first one I saw was possibly the most scary one of them all, just because it looked like something else.  It was a floating, warty, greenish ball with some tendrils or tentacles hanging from it and a white patch on the front that looked like a large eye.  Sounds like something everyone has heard of, doesn’t it.  But this one was about two and half feet across and just hung there, no paragon of malice and hated, also it only barely reacted to my torchlight.  It was reacting a little, so I guessed it was go time.  My sling bullet punched though it easily and the thing exploded into a cloud of spores!  Then came the shuffling of padded feet and we moved forward to engage.

Myconoids.  There where the two and half-foot wide floating ones, which rammed and exploded; man-sized grey ones that could both poison you and somehow infect you with a draining rot; slightly smaller ones with hard shells and spikes on their arms, they also could release a burst of spores that fogs your mind and makes it difficult to do anything but move; slightly bigger ones that flailed about with a ridgid staff (was that made from another myconoid, or was it another myconoid?) and seemed to absorb damage from their allies when we struck them, the upside of these ones, was that when we took them down, they let out one final puff of spores, but these spores helped rejurvinate and repair those who inhaled them, even us when we killed ‘em.

That only left their apparent leader, who was taller and thougher than the others, but he stood out so much that everyone wanted a piece of him, so he didn’t last long.  The leader was also targeted as he was wearing the emerald necklace we where sent for.  Neb said it had no magic, so I’m not sure why sapient fungi would wear it?  Can’t be for looking good.

Oh, and there was a big clump of little myconoids, as swarm ten feet wide and one foot tall.  It launched a couple of it’s mini-myconoids at Neb, who responded by setting it on fire, although that’s how he responds to so many things.

The fight started well, but we got a bit overwhelmed in the middle, we out-lasted them though, even though it risky at the end.  There where two spikey buggers left as well as the swarm.  Resoute and Jeb where fighting the spikey ones seperatly, when one of them gets past Jeb’s defences and drops him.  Drake rushes up to help Jeb, but gets too close to the swarm and it lashes out, dropping him too!  The tide turns though as Resolute grabs his target and scrubs it up against the wall like vegetables in a grater, then rushes in to protect Drake.  The Swarm lashes out at Neb, hitting him too, but Jeb’s Tiefling nature isn’t fond of that and he destroys the swarm with a reflexive burst of fire.  This only leave one spikey bugger, and not for long.  I recover from the pacifiing spores then leap over and cave in the last Myconoid’s head/helmet.  Must be something important in there, as the creature dropped instantly.  There where no noises apart from those we made, but we roused our wounded, grabbed the necklace and left.


----------



## Bob_NS (Mar 6, 2011)

*The multi-layered roleplay*

I used to read Rogar's Diary as soon as it was posted on the diary page, last two I've read here on ENWorld. I just finished reading the last post, and have to say something.

I just want to tell all of you - GREAT WORK! Paul, Simon and Jack, it is just great playing a session, than reading about it through the eyes of our DM, then seeing what Rogar thoguth of it, and finally reading youg Drake's letters to his mum.

It puts roleplaying into a whole new perspective. Awesome work guys, keep it up.


----------



## Badgerish (Mar 9, 2011)

re: Allain
We can't get Allain released scott-free, as he did actually kill the guard.  We are hoping to leverage our actions to help the town, into helping Allain get a lesser sentence.

Rogar has the hopeful (possibly absurd) goal of getting Allain to redeem himself in the eyes of the law by actually joining the Fallcrest Guard, and upholding the law himself.

Seemed like a good idea when I first thought of it, but seems increasingly difficult as I think about it further.

I did consider a jail break... but it's a last-ditch option.

re: Diary
I am a bit behind with Rogar's diary, but catching up slowly.  Still enjoying writing it and getting into Rogar's head, although there are occasional problems like when the party forgot about a major time-critical plot point and just went to bed... how do I rationalise that?

re: running away
We have already had a big discussion about this in email, and come to some conclusions:
1) Hints do not work.
2) If it's a fight you can run away from, have mechanics for the running away.  (E.G. draw thr door on the map, explain how it can be locked from the outside)


----------

